# LETS BUILD CHAGO HIS DREAM



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=166740

Little homie is going through real hard times with cancer, his dream is to have a 79' lac... I got $100 extra bucks, I know its not much, but its a start. Lets do this for him, build him a show quality ride and present it to him and his family to take to the shows. I pray that some of you will be down with this and willing to help out. All the talented peeps out there that could donate alittle bit of there time and skills to help build the ride... We could have this done for him in no time.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

50 of us donate $100 each... Thats $5000 to put into it


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

i'd do it, but whos gonna handle the buildup, or purchase?


----------



## Calilolo (Jan 23, 2005)

Gotz to be someone we can all trust and repsect.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Okay, he's in california... So who's someone in cali that we can all trust thats willing to take charge of the actual car?? Maybe even a dependable car club??


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

if he has the time and a place to keep it til its done... HOMEBOYZ???


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

I'm down, its gonna take alot of support. We'll see how strong the lowrider community really is. As many lowriders as there are, and as much money we put in our rides, this should be an easy task if everyone could help. I hope the Cali clubs can come together and get it done. We are a small club a long ways from Cali but this has hit home. I will watch this thread. As soon as someone is put in charge it will help get the ball rollin.


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

im down, ill help how ever i can


----------



## 64KyBelair (Dec 6, 2004)

im in ky so i cant do too much but i could probably get some parts for it and ship em out to yall


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

sounds good but trust seems to be a big issue? I think keith be my number one pick but does he have the time?? plus homies in nor cal ? so...We need someone that can build a car and has...i'm down


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

sounds like a great idea!....lemme know how it goes. Although I'm broke as a joke now...I'm more than willing to assit w/ anything. Maybe we can get some items donated such as those rims, and have a raffle!
althoug LIL support for raffles has been somewhat limited in the past, maybe we can get it done this time!


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

im in michigan but im willing to help out even more now since i actually had a chance to talk to him for 1hr..we need to get this going for the little homie


----------



## CHEVYon22s (Feb 2, 2005)

im down. ill help in any way i can.. :thumbsup:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

SOUNDS GOOD YOU KNOW I GOT THE RIMMS....I THINK SOMEONE FROM THE BAY AREA WOULD BE GOOD, A PAYPAL FUND??


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 25 2005, 10:57 PM
> *SOUNDS GOOD  YOU KNOW I GOT THE RIMMS....I THINK SOMEONE FROM THE BAY AREA  WOULD BE GOOD,  A PAYPAL FUND??
> [snapback]2907753[/snapback]​*



paypal fund sounds great!...why don't you set it up Keith


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

ILL LOOK INTO IT.....


----------



## juiced (Oct 4, 2001)

i'd be down to helpout


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

NOW HE DOES HAVE A 79 CAD COUPE ALREADY, WITH THE ROOF TAKIN OFF...THIS IS WHAT HE WAS WORKIN ON LAST SUMMER. HES BEEN IN THE HOSTIPAL SINCE SEPT 04...SO IT COULD BE REAL EASY TO FINISH...


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 25 2005, 11:21 PM
> *NOW HE DOES HAVE A 79 CAD COUPE ALREADY, WITH THE ROOF TAKIN OFF...THIS IS WHAT HE WAS WORKIN ON  LAST SUMMER. HES BEEN IN THE HOSTIPAL SINCE  SEPT 04...SO IT COULD BE REAL EASY TO FINISH...
> [snapback]2907852[/snapback]​*


well shit if he already has the car this shouldnt be too hard to do, lets get this going for the little homie


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

mr impala.....plain and simple...but its up to him wether he wants to or not.


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 25 2005, 09:21 PM
> *NOW HE DOES HAVE A 79 CAD COUPE ALREADY, WITH THE ROOF TAKIN OFF...THIS IS WHAT HE WAS WORKIN ON  LAST SUMMER. HES BEEN IN THE HOSTIPAL SINCE  SEPT 04...SO IT COULD BE REAL EASY TO FINISH...
> [snapback]2907852[/snapback]​*


Hey Keith, where is the car? If the car is in Salinas. Someone from there should assist in the build.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

know is it worth paying for his ride or hospital bills?


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Lets get this figured out homies, who can talk to his family and try to get there hands on his car??


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Mar 25 2005, 09:37 PM
> *know is it worth paying for his ride or hospital bills?
> [snapback]2908045[/snapback]​*


I was thinking that too, but if homies dream is to have a showcar, I think we should build it.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

homeboyz should be able to find out and theres clubs out here who we can ask to help a lil out..alot of painters also i got a good hook-up on paint/candys out here my homie works for a paint store.maybe eastbay 60 can hook up a simple hydro set up hes good at that..ball needs to get rolling on this,,


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

We just talked with the homie and we offered to do a full install for him for free, even though we are in Portland, Oregon if he can get the car here it will BE DONE.


THE JENDA'S


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Mar 26 2005, 08:44 AM
> *We just talked with the homie and we offered to do a full install for him for free, even though we are in Portland, Oregon if he can get the car here it will BE DONE.
> THE JENDA'S
> [snapback]2909138[/snapback]​*


Thats an extremely nice thing of you to offer.


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Mar 25 2005, 10:37 PM
> *know is it worth paying for his ride or hospital bills?
> [snapback]2908045[/snapback]​*


hospital bills are expensive and a real drain on families, no matter how much you have in the bank account. i think thats probably a more rational idea, help paying for some bills. but never know, might make a guy happy in the end seeing a car if it gets bad.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Mar 26 2005, 08:44 AM
> *We just talked with the homie and we offered to do a full install for him for free, even though we are in Portland, Oregon if he can get the car here it will BE DONE.
> THE JENDA'S
> [snapback]2909138[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: How much is it gonna cost to get it to portland? Anybody willing to trailer it up if they are paid for gas expenses?


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Mar 26 2005, 04:06 PM
> *:thumbsup: How much is it gonna cost to get it to portland? Anybody willing to trailer it up if they are paid for gas expenses?
> [snapback]2910226[/snapback]​*


I'll go 50.00 of fuel expenses..


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

well after going to see him i noticed that he has little brothers and sisters..i think the money should go to the family who has to drive all the way to san francisco from salinas,,he mother looks like she lives there and imagin if she use to work..you know now she don't...the money needs to got to the familia..he's ride would be nice but whats the point if we fix it then later the family needs to sell it cause they need money....


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

we could do both?


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Mar 26 2005, 06:16 PM
> *well after going to see him i noticed that he has little brothers and sisters..i think the money should go to the family who has to drive all the way to san francisco from salinas,,he mother looks like she lives there and imagin if she use to work..you know now she don't...the money needs to got to the familia..he's ride would be nice but whats the point if we fix it then later the family needs to sell it cause they need money....
> [snapback]2910918[/snapback]​*


If family needs money we can do a money drive. I know Monterey County Clubs would be in.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

I think it could work both ways, there are people donating time, labor and parts for the project that may not be able to give cash. This way homie can enjoy the car and if something happens and they need to sell it, whether they get in a financial bind or whatever, at least he experienced a lowrider.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maverick7922_@Mar 26 2005, 08:02 PM
> *I think it could work both ways, there are people donating time, labor and parts for the project that may not be able to give cash. This way homie can enjoy the car and if something happens and they need to sell it, whether they get in a financial bind or whatever, at least he experienced a lowrider.
> [snapback]2911589[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

Did some on say somthing about wrappin a frame ?

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=166496

I'm sure he would offer it.


----------



## CO-PILOT (Aug 12, 2004)

ill put money on it or ill send out a set of brand new 13" or 14" white wall tires. or a set of springs or powerballs or some shit.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

I HAVE SOME PUMPS!!!!!!!!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

i would love to hook homie up with a paint job. if there is a way to get me the car and materials i will do it


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 27 2005, 08:48 AM
> *i would love to hook homie up with a paint job. if there is a way to get me the car and materials i will do it
> [snapback]2913232[/snapback]​*


MY MAN JIMMY!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

hostpital bills are usually only worried about by the family after the person passes away.

we could build him the car, and then if/when he passes away, the family could sell it (they won't need it anymore) to help with expenses. plus we could all donate toward the bills. 
if he recovers, that's great, we could all donate toward the bills anyway.

either way, i'm down.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

well im all the way in virginia now but i will help in any way i can, any word on the paypal account


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 63BEACHCRUIZER_@Mar 27 2005, 12:06 PM
> *well im all the way in virginia now but i will help in any way i can, any word on the paypal account
> [snapback]2913309[/snapback]​*


we could even have who ever is doing start up a build up thread too....that would be tight as fuck


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

first if kieth can talk to his family and see what they say. Then find out where the caddy is at, if in salinas I can go take some pics and post'm.Then people can see what can be done.


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

This is what we are in the mist of planning, earlier this year I asked the Northwest if they wanted to do a Gladiator series car show and hop. There wasn't much response to it so I kinda just put it on hold with NO plans. But now I want to go ahead with it and have all the proceeds that we collect go to him and his family. So if we can pull together NORTHWEST PEEPS lets try for 3-4 shows that would be benefit shows for him. We can all pull together and lets DO THIS, and I agree with BA Rider we can do both. Money as well as his dream car. If anyone has any questions or comments and suggestions call us any time 503-710-0947 WE are here to help in this hard times for this young homie and will do all we can.


THE JENDA'S


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Set-up Paypal Account for buildup/hospital bills~
Needed

Hydraulics~
The Jendas- install
BIG-SCOTTY- pumps
Big Dan- Maybe can make some extended A-arms 

Rims~
Homeboyz

Tires~
CLINTONCUTTY

Parts~
Undr8ed- 79 parts car
64KyBelair
B_A_RIDER- continental kit rim

Body work~
MRIMPALA2000510 and homies

Paint~
Showandgo
or
eastbay 60 if we cant get it out east.

Paint Materials~
MRIMPALA2000510- has the hook up

Interior~
Needed

Frame work~
Needed

Car Shipping/parts/hospital bills Money~
B_A_RIDER- $100
Maverick- $50
63BEACHCRUIZER
ALCOCER247- money drive
The Jendas- gladiator series proceeds
......................................................................................................................


Does anybody know of any car transport buisnesses? Throw out some numbers and ill start calling to find the best deal. 

Then what comes next after the set-up? Anybody down to do some body work before we ship it out to showandgo for paint?


----------



## CO-PILOT (Aug 12, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

Good job BA...


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Maybe we should write into lowrider magazine and ask for support? Maybe they would be willing to handle shipping the car all over the place to get worked on. What do you all think??


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

i might be able to get a fully done rollin chassie already reinroforced just needs a arms and steering


----------



## CO-PILOT (Aug 12, 2004)

top it off we should mold the inside of the hood and get all of our names put on it. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 27 2005, 06:12 PM
> *i might be able to get a fully done rollin chassie already reinroforced just needs a arms and steering
> [snapback]2915482[/snapback]​*


Keep us posted bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

Well BA, looks like your the one in charge, doin a great job. Anything I can do holla at me.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

add me to the donations list, once you get that paypal thing setup i shouldnt have a problem getting a little cash for the homie


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maverick7922_@Mar 27 2005, 06:21 PM
> *Well BA, looks like your the one in charge, doin a great job. Anything I can do holla at me.
> [snapback]2915516[/snapback]​*


If everyone wants that... Id much rather we ALL be in charge for this


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

Hey Jimmy If the car makes it out this way Please call and let me know. I'd like to come help w/ the prep. Detroit isn't that far from Indy. Also I can get batteries cheap. I'm not a baller, but I'll do what I can. I'll also hit up some guys here.


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALCOCER247_@Mar 27 2005, 10:10 AM
> *first if kieth can talk to his family and see what they say. Then find out where the caddy is at, if in salinas I can go take some pics and post'm.Then people can see what can be done.
> [snapback]2913331[/snapback]​*


B A RIDER alot a shit huh, PM homeboyz or better call him his # is on his signature. Find out where the car is, Jesse (from "The Bodyshop")and I can go take a look at it and see if we can't prep the body. But we need to know what the family wants and we need to communicate with someone thats going give the ok.


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz+Mar 25 2005, 08:57 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is what he has posted so far.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

I'll try to get contact information on his family's number so we can figure out whats up with the car.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Okay guys, I wrote a letter to Chago to find out what his likes and dislikes and how he would want his ride. Also asking for a family member to contact that could help us with getting our hands on the car and keeping in touch through out the build. So before i drop this letter in the mail...

ARE WE 100% DEDICATED ON THIS?


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

my boy himbone has a caddy frame wrapped from a 82 or 83 caddy if that works. as for the hydraulics, if we cant get it to the jendas i can hook it up, and if we cant get it to show and go for paint, i can spray it. to me it would mean more to have alot of people put their hands on this car though, but they are far away. just letting you guys know i am down.


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

I'm down 110% to help the homie out! Keep us posted on the paypal account and I will send him a little cash to get the ball rollin!


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Mar 28 2005, 06:52 AM
> *I'm down 110% to help the homie out! Keep us posted on the paypal account and I will send him a little cash to get the ball rollin!
> [snapback]2916793[/snapback]​*


im with him and it seems that this will be the first step


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Mar 27 2005, 07:08 PM
> *Maybe we should write into lowrider magazine and ask for support? Maybe they would be willing to handle shipping the car all over the place to get worked on. What do you all think??
> [snapback]2915471[/snapback]​*


they are reading this , but lets see if they have the heart to step up and help...


----------



## Sonia (Jan 7, 2005)

Keep me posted on a paypal account and I can send issues of SCM to him, can someone let me know if the the Hosipital address is correct, or if someone has his families mailing address. Sounds like this is something we would definately feature when it's completed.


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*I've talked to this homie several time's he's a brotha with a dream that all of us working together can accomplish & make happen for him good job everyone and good job BA for getting shit rollin...... I'll help out in anyway possible hit me up .*


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Okay we are working on getting our hands on the car, so everyone start seeing what you can come up with


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

We need somebody to step up and take care of the paypal account... I dont have one and have no idea how too or i would. But that is gonna be a vital part of our donation.


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

I've got that 79 parts car... When you figure out what all his needs, let me know (plus I normally can get BOMB shipping rates :biggrin: )

I know I'm gonna need a lot of this parts car, but it's pretty much complete...


----------



## CO-PILOT (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Mar 28 2005, 12:58 PM
> *We need somebody to step up and take care of the paypal account... I dont have one and have no idea how too or i would. But that is gonna be a vital part of our donation.
> [snapback]2918540[/snapback]​*


yeah and we need a address too. cuz ima order some cool w and hav em shiped directly to whoever is doing it...... we would still need powerballs, reverse deep cups, and coils. most kits dont come with all that shit.


----------



## CO-PILOT (Aug 12, 2004)

and i say whoever does takes care of the hydros and suspension first and then paint and all the other stuff lets built this one right for the homie.


----------



## CO-PILOT (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CLINTONCUTTY_@Mar 28 2005, 01:04 PM
> *yeah and we need a address too. cuz ima order some cool w and hav em shiped directly to whoever is doing it...... we would still need powerballs, reverse deep cups, and coils. most kits dont come with all that shit.
> [snapback]2918568[/snapback]​*


cd player, little amp, 4x10s, 5'1/4 or whatever. if u have anything laying around thats good and dont really need the money out of it then send it out. :biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CLINTONCUTTY_@Mar 28 2005, 12:04 PM
> *yeah and we need a address too. cuz ima order some cool w and hav em shiped directly to whoever is doing it...... we would still need powerballs, reverse deep cups, and coils. most kits dont come with all that shit.
> [snapback]2918568[/snapback]​*


I need to get together with the Jendas on this, at first i thought they were offering to install the setup, but ive seen a couple posts that make me think they are talking much more then just putting it in... Either way it would be nice to donate some money for parts cuz thats a big list of stuff.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Mar 28 2005, 12:08 PM
> *I need to get together with the Jendas on this, at first i thought they were offering to install the setup, but ive seen a couple posts that make me think they are talking much more then just putting it in... Either way it would be nice to donate some money for parts cuz thats a big list of stuff.
> [snapback]2918586[/snapback]​*


I HAVE THE GATES!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CLINTONCUTTY_@Mar 28 2005, 12:05 PM
> *and i say whoever does takes care of the hydros and suspension first and then paint and all the other stuff lets built this one right for the homie.
> [snapback]2918573[/snapback]​*



IT will be done right, trust me. We have done show cars, hoppers, trucks, dancers, you name it we have done it and I like to think that we do Quality work. We don't cut corners very offen and we have pride in all that we built. And lets get all the parts that we can from everybody and what we are short, US the Jenda's will get the rest to complete the set-up. Thanks everybody it's starting to come together and I think I will be able to pull off one hell of a show up here to benefit him and his family. It's in the works right now and I will post a flyer as soon as all the details are worked out. LETS DO THIS...

THE JENDA'S


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

I think for the Money part that Bret or Keith or someone who has contact with Homies family should contact them and suggest that they open a Bank account for his donations to go to. It only takes 10.00-20.00 bucks to open one. And then everybody can just send there donations to his account that would be in his name. That way all money would go directly to them. Banks are real good about doing this type of thing for a good cause. Just a suggestion and I think it would be a good thing.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

eastbay i was going to talk to freddy about spraying it..he wants it candy organic green over a silver base.. i already asked santiago about that...it be koo if we can get me-maybe abel and 2 others to knock-out the body..i'll buff the car when its done painted..then maybe eastbay_60 can do the hydro's and so on...its not going to be eazy!!but can be done


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

little info on his ride....its all tooken apart..its chopped convertable. needs the cut parts where the roof line was caped off...then he said he gots a couple of dents... and needs some chrome trim new...he talked to someone on here whos suppose to send him parts


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Cool  If you guys can knock out the body work, thats another thing on the list taken care of.


----------



## 510sixone (May 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Mar 28 2005, 05:03 PM
> *eastbay i was going to talk to freddy about spraying it..he wants it candy organic green over a silver base.. i already asked santiago about that...it be koo if we can get me-maybe abel and 2 others to knock-out the body..i'll buff the car when its done painted..then maybe eastbay_60 can do the hydro's and so on...its not going to be eazy!!but can be done
> [snapback]2920024[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: im down help out


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Okay so heres how the list looks as of today...

Set-up Paypal Account for buildup/hospital bills~
[email protected]

Interior~
Needed

Chromer~
Needed

Hydraulics~
The Jendas- parts
BIG-SCOTTY- pumps
Big Dan- extended and molded upper A-arms and some more goodies
Eastbay60- install
Nacho Individuals- pair of 4.5 ton coils
Maverick- front cylinders

Frame~
Himbone??

Rims~
Homeboyz

Tires~
CLINTONCUTTY

Parts~
Undr8ed- 79 parts car
64KyBelair
B_A_RIDER- continental kit rim

Body work~
MRIMPALA2000510 and Abe0027
olskoolkaddy- silver base coat

Paint~
Showandgo
or
eastbay 60 if we cant get it out east.
olskoolkaddy- gallon of silver base coat and sealer

Paint Materials~
MRIMPALA2000510- has the hook up

Stereo~
63 ss rider- 5 1/4s
64KyBelair- 5 1/4s 

Car Shipping/parts/hospital bills Money~
B_A_RIDER- $100
Maverick- $50
Dusternut
63BEACHCRUIZER
ALCOCER247- money drive
The Jendas- gladiator series car show and hop proceeds
.....................................................................................................................


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Did i miss anybody????


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

so wuz up?? we need to get some money going....who's it going to 1st??lets get this ball rolling...we 1st need someone who can pick up the car..i would like it to go to eastbay_60 for hydro;s cause to get it out of state is going to be hard...then get the body work done...i talked to a homie from my club and he's down for body so we have 3 body men,.,me,,abe and my homie jean in my club..i have a weilder and so does abe so we can knock-out the metal work!!interiors going to run about $1,400 but i can talk to the interior guy and might be able to hook it up..he names nico from san leandro. As far as painter don't matter...if someone wants to fly over here and knock it out i'll get a booth..or we can have eastbay or my homie freddy from the local paint store knock it out.............we going to need a good $5000 at the least to finish this ride!! who's going to get the pay pal..i can talk to his mother about getting the ride or maybe keith can? times passing!


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

IM DOWN TO HELP OUT ONE WAY OR ANOTHER ESTBAY60 AND MRIMPALA510


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

I believe the Jenda's not only offered to install the hydraulics but to give all the parts that we cant come up with on a donation basis. Portland is not to far, we'll see how much shipping it up there will be.

As far as a paypal account I have no idea? Dont have one, dont know how to get one, so it would probably be easier for somebody else to take care of.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

portland is far when you an't have a truck and trailer let alone its going to be a weekend trip for someone to go up there and back...maybe jenda's can ship the missing parts


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

From Cali, yes it's a drive towing a car! And I'm all for anybody that's local down there to do the hook-up it would be faster and all. We will help however we can, just let us know. And as far as the money goes if most of the work and parts are donated it should not be that much cash out of pocket. The show that I'm planning will be toward other expenses that him and his family will incur and it's looking to be in the later half of July.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Mar 28 2005, 05:14 PM
> *From Cali, yes it's a drive towing a car! And I'm all for anybody that's local down there to do the hook-up it would be faster and all. We will help however we can, just let us know. And as far as the money goes if most of the work and parts are donated it should not be that much cash out of pocket. The show that I'm planning will be toward other expenses that him and his family will incur and it's looking to be in the later half of July.
> [snapback]2920346[/snapback]​*



:thumbsup: 

There we have it. Lets all dig through our garage and storage and see if we got anything to donate. Big Scotty gots the pumps.


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Anybody know anybody that like works at or owns a pawn shop or electronic store that maybe could hook-up the homie with a Lap-top computer? That way he could communicate with all of us as well as see whats going on. Just a thought...


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Thats a great idea... I think my mom has some, she works in a computer department at a college and gets them cheap all the time. Ill check into it.


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

Damn you guy's been gettin busy :thumbsup: Anyone get the address I can take some pics and post. We've been try'in to contact Street Low Magazine see if they can't help out, Maybe cover the build up or somthing.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

I was pm'ing with Keith (homeboyz) and he said that himself and Vanessa are trying to get in touch with Chago's Aunt. So hopefully we will get ahold of it soon


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

its not much, but why don't we set up a little website, with information, pictures, etc.

i could do that.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stealth_@Mar 28 2005, 05:54 PM
> *its not much, but why don't we set up a little website, with information, pictures, etc.
> 
> i could do that.
> [snapback]2920577[/snapback]​*



Handle it bro! That would be cool


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

We need a set of 79' upper A-arms! Big Dan says he will do them... He's tied up for the next 3 weeks but after that can get them done, extended and wrapped. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: So everyone check your resources so we can get them shipped over to him asap


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Mar 28 2005, 06:56 PM
> *Handle it bro! That would be cool
> [snapback]2920589[/snapback]​*


k... can you PM me with as much info on this guy as possible. age, location, phone number, the works. also contact information, like, if they want to ask questions, who do they contact. anything else that should go on the site.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stealth_@Mar 28 2005, 07:34 PM
> *k... can you PM me with as much info on this guy as possible.  age, location, phone number, the works.  also contact information, like, if they want to ask questions, who do they contact.  anything else that should go on the site.
> [snapback]2921061[/snapback]​*


Here is everything we have so far. Stay tuned here and there for more.

LINK- http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=166740


----------



## vertex (Jun 3, 2002)

I can do the website hosting for free via my company www.itrelations.com


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vertex_@Mar 28 2005, 07:40 PM
> *I can do the website hosting for free via my company www.itrelations.com
> [snapback]2921105[/snapback]​*


Cool, so you and stealth should get together on this one


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Nacho Individuals LA has donated a pair of 4.5 ton springs :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

So who is doing the PayPal account???


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

I can donate a banner that list the people that worked on this and donated their time, money or work on this project. Just an idea. LMK what else i could whip up that would be useful cause i know some vinyl graphics would be a joke. haha


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Mar 28 2005, 07:57 PM
> *So who is doing the PayPal account???
> [snapback]2921168[/snapback]​*


Nobodys voluntered yet... But it needs to get done asap!


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

I would like to cover this story probably on our 3rd dvd due by end of summer..If the car makes it to L.A. i would like to also get the work in progress or if i make it to the BAY..


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by purpl7duece_@Mar 28 2005, 08:02 PM
> *I can donate a banner that list the people that worked on this and donated their time, money or work on this project. Just an idea.  LMK what else i could whip up that would be useful cause i know some vinyl graphics would be a joke. haha
> [snapback]2921199[/snapback]​*


That would be cool, but it would be awhile before we know who else is gonna get involved.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

somebody make a checklist, and well start assigning names to the items, it's also a good way for otheres to see what is still needed.
I can have my wife make up a nice Excel document or something, but she would need an itemized list.

I have right now, for this project, 
1: taking care of the uppers when I get them.
2: 4 new return hoses
3: 2 new brass slowdowns
4: a buncha used misc. fittings
5: 4 new standard check valves


we need to know what else is needed.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Mar 28 2005, 11:02 PM
> *Nobodys voluntered yet... But it needs to get done asap!
> [snapback]2921206[/snapback]​*


I can setup the paypal account.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

I got 2 new 8 inch chrome prohopper cylinders. BA or someone let me know where to send em.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Mar 28 2005, 08:12 PM
> *I can setup the paypal account.
> [snapback]2921268[/snapback]​*


Thats what we needed


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maverick7922_@Mar 28 2005, 08:14 PM
> *I got 2 new 8 inch chrome prohopper cylinders. BA or someone let me know where to send em.
> [snapback]2921288[/snapback]​*


:thumbsup: Nice, I think that all the hydraulic and suspension parts will be going to eastbay 60 since he has volunteered to do the set-up. We will have to wait till he signs on so we can figure what address to ship to.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 360 LOW VIDEOS_@Mar 28 2005, 08:04 PM
> *I would like to cover this story probably on our 3rd dvd due by end of summer..If the car makes it to L.A. i would like to also get the work in progress or if i make it to the BAY..
> [snapback]2921217[/snapback]​*



This will definitly show the unity and good hearts that lowriders around the world have :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

i just got done spraying my caddy with Candy organic green with orion silver base, have some left over i can send. also B A rider much props homie for getting this going.. and jendas let me know about any shows U know Contagious C.C. is down to help out..


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Mar 28 2005, 08:10 PM
> *somebody make a checklist, and well start assigning names to the items, it's also a good way for otheres to see what is still needed.
> I can have my wife make up a nice Excel document or something, but she would need an itemized list.
> 
> ...



Ill do my best to make up a list right now... if i miss anything im sure you guys will catch it


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Mar 28 2005, 08:31 PM
> *i just got done spraying my caddy with Candy organic green with orion silver base, have some left over i can send. also B A rider much props homie for getting this going.. and jendas let me know about any shows U know Contagious C.C. is down to help out..
> [snapback]2921379[/snapback]​*


I think we will be needing some silver for the base coat bro. How much you have left?


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

i have almost a whole gallon left over of orion silver base and some silver metallic sealer. and its HOK


----------



## Crown19 (Mar 26, 2005)

you guys are incredible if u actually gonna do this. I would help out but im broke and im new to lowridin so i cant do shit, but big ups to all of u...
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

send all paypal to

[email protected]

I'll keep a running tab of all donations.


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Mar 28 2005, 08:45 PM
> *send all paypal to
> 
> [email protected]
> ...


 :biggrin: hell yeah 216rider, but where do we send parts and other stuff for the car too?


----------



## Swingin80Lincoln (Feb 17, 2003)

if somone gets the paypall acount up, ill be more than happy to donate some $$. ill think about what parts i have laying around that can be of use also.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DusterNut_@Mar 28 2005, 11:49 PM
> *if somone gets the paypall acount up, ill be more than happy to donate some $$. ill think about what parts i have laying around that can be of use also.
> [snapback]2921444[/snapback]​*




send all paypal to

[email protected]

I'll keep a running tab of all donations.


----------



## Swingin80Lincoln (Feb 17, 2003)

ill get the money out tomorrow, i gotta use my brothers account and do another transaction anyways, i can also do some welding if anything minor needs to be done like the trailing arms reinforced/extended or somthing that can be shipped easily.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Mar 28 2005, 08:51 PM
> *send all paypal to
> 
> [email protected]
> ...


Big Dan the Man


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Mar 28 2005, 08:34 PM
> *i have almost a whole gallon left over of orion silver base and some silver metallic sealer. and its HOK
> [snapback]2921392[/snapback]​*


sweet that will be enough, get with eastbay 60 on where to ship it and let us know how much shipping will be so we can cover that for you.


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Mar 28 2005, 09:03 PM
> *sweet that will be enough, get with eastbay 60 on where to ship it and let us know how much shipping will be so we can cover that for you.
> [snapback]2921510[/snapback]​*


will do, i work at a paint and body shop so ill talk to my boss tommorrow and see if hes willing to help out with some materials.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

~HYDRAULICS CHECKLIST~

Pumps- Big Scotty
Front Dump- NEEDED
Rear Dumps- NEEDED
Return Lines- Big Dan (4)
Fittings- Big Dan (misc.)
Slowdowns- Big Dan (2)
Check valves- Big Dan (4)
Rear hoses or hard lines- NEEDED
Front hose (15 ft.?)- NEEDED
Batteries- NEEDED
Solenoids- NEEDED
Battery rack metal- NEEDED
Battery Cables- NEEDED
Quick Disconnect- BigLinc
Front Cylinders- Maverick (chrome 8’s)
Rear Cylinders- NEEDED
Front Coils- Nacho Individual (4.5 ton)
Rear Coils- BigLinc (pre-cut 2 ton)
Powerballs/ Hyme joints- NEEDED
Rear Deep Cups- NEEDED
Front Cups- NEEDED
Donuts- NEEDED
Upper A-arms (79’ Cadillac Coupe)- NEEDED 
Upper A-arms extended and reinforced- Big Dan
Lower A-arms reinforced- NEEDED
Switch box/panel- NEEDED
Switches and switch extensions (chrome or green)- NEEDED
Extra long brake line for rear- NEEDED
Longer Front brake lines (?)- (If needed) NEEDED
New Ball Joints- NEEDED
Wire Bail- NEEDED
Rear Accumulators (?)- NEEDED

okay what did I miss?


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Mar 28 2005, 09:09 PM
> *will do, i work at a paint and body shop so ill talk to my boss tommorrow and see if hes willing to help out with some materials.
> [snapback]2921528[/snapback]​*


Chago would like candy organic green. But we still need primer, reducer, clearcoat, hardeners, wax and grease remover, etc.


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Mar 28 2005, 09:21 PM
> *Chago would like candy organic green. But we still need primer, reducer, clearcoat, hardeners, wax and grease remover, etc.
> [snapback]2921576[/snapback]​*


i know exactly whats need just did same color..


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Damn thats the truth right there, ima have to keep that in mind for my drop top.


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

read a couple of pages back that we need some speakers for the car i have some 51/4 that i can send new in the box and some cash i know where to send the cash but not the speakers let me know.


----------



## vertex (Jun 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Mar 29 2005, 12:16 AM
> *~HYDRAULICS CHECKLIST~
> 
> Pumps- Big Scotty
> ...




webhosting by me!


----------



## 64KyBelair (Dec 6, 2004)

im gonna check with my buddy tomorrow about that caddy but he might have already gotten rid of it...let me know if anybody is gonna supply some 5 1/4 speakers cuz i have a brand new pair of eclipse thats about 2 years old but never been out the box...and to everyone thats helping remember shit comes back to you ten fold and karma is a great thing so be proud of yourselves :biggrin:


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

For all donations

anything will help 
$5,$7 $10 $15 $50, $100 $200 WHAT EVER 
anything is going to help 
i feel bad for this kid and i think he really wants to think of something besides the hospital. so lets get the ball rolling on this Cadi.
i'm really proud of you guys ,and times like this is when we can tell all them LOWRIDER haters FUCK YOU . we take care of our own 
its takes a lot of (CORA) heart to do this and we should try to send these links to other fellow friends and lowriders so maybe they can help in any way. 
i'll see if i have any parts but i'll curtainly send a few bucks


Peace out


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

i got some 2 ton springs already cut for the rear if that will work give me a address and ill ship them out


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

MAN YOU GUYS ARE GREAT...THATS ALL I CAN SAY....EVERYTIME I OPEN THIS TOPIC, IT PUTS A SMILE ON MY FACE,,,THIS IS UNREAL,,,,LOWRIDING LIKE NO OTHER.............


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Mar 28 2005, 08:43 PM
> *Cool, so you and stealth should get together on this one
> [snapback]2921120[/snapback]​*


gotcha

check PMs vertex


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

sometime tomorrow i'll register: www.changoscadillac.com for the website. i already checked it's available. but it's 1:10, and i've got college tomorrow at 7, so i'm going to bed.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Mar 27 2005, 10:01 PM
> *my boy himbone has a caddy frame wrapped from a 82 or 83 caddy if that works. as for the hydraulics, if we cant get it to the jendas i can hook it up, and if we cant get it to show and go for paint, i can spray it. to me it would mean more to have alot of people put their hands on this car though, but they are far away. just letting you guys know i am down.
> [snapback]2916227[/snapback]​*



We got to give this guy a big :thumbsup: for being in the area and volunteering all that work! And much respect to Showandgo and The Jendas for volunteering as well. Would have been cool to have gotten hands from all over the country on this ride but its definitly agreed that the money would be better spent on hospital bills then shipping costs.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Mar 28 2005, 10:57 PM
> *i got some 2 ton springs already cut for the rear if that will work give me a address and ill ship them out
> [snapback]2922125[/snapback]​*


Right on! How many turns are left in them?


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Mar 29 2005, 02:22 AM
> *Right on! How many turns are left in them?
> [snapback]2922224[/snapback]​*


3 turns each i believe

put me down for the quick disconnect too, ill pick one up tomarrow


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Okay guys and gals, here is how we stand tonight... Lets see what everyone can come up with tommorrow.
......................................................................................................................
Set-up Paypal Account for buildup/hospital bills~
[email protected]

Interior~
Needed

Chromer~
Needed

Hydraulics~
The Jendas- parts
BIG-SCOTTY- pumps
Big Dan- extended and molded upper A-arms and some more goodies
Eastbay60- install
Nacho Individuals- pair of 4.5 ton coils
Maverick- front cylinders
See the checklist below  

Frame~
Himbone

Rims~
Homeboyz

Tires~
CLINTONCUTTY

Parts~
Undr8ed- 79 parts car
64KyBelair
B_A_RIDER- continental kit rim

Body work~
MRIMPALA2000510 and Abe0027
olskoolkaddy- silver base coat

Paint~
Showandgo
or
eastbay 60 if we cant get it out east.
olskoolkaddy- gallon of silver base coat and sealer
ISSAC PEREZ- Mural

Paint Materials~
MRIMPALA2000510- has the hook up

Stereo~
63 ss rider- 5 1/4s
64KyBelair- 5 1/4s 
MRIMPALA2000510- amps, deck, speakers, TV and dvd player

Glass Etching~
EAZY_510

Car Shipping/parts/hospital bills Money~
B_A_RIDER- $100
Maverick- $50
Dusternut
63BEACHCRUIZER
ALCOCER247- money drive
The Jendas- gladiator series car show and hop proceeds
..................................................................................................................... 
.....................................................................................................................


~HYDRAULICS CHECKLIST~

Pumps- Big Scotty
Front Dump- NEEDED
Rear Dumps- NEEDED
Return Lines- Big Dan (4)
Fittings- Big Dan (misc.)
Slowdowns- Big Dan (2)
Check valves- Big Dan (4)
Rear hoses or hard lines- NEEDED
Front hose (15 ft.?)- NEEDED
Batteries- NEEDED
Solenoids- NEEDED
Battery rack metal- NEEDED
Battery Cables- NEEDED
Quick Disconnect- BigLinc
Front Cylinders- Maverick (chrome 8’s)
Rear Cylinders- NEEDED
Front Coils- Nacho Individual (4.5 ton)
Rear Coils- BigLinc (pre-cut 2 ton)
Powerballs/ Hyme joints- NEEDED
Rear Deep Cups- NEEDED
Front Cups- NEEDED
Donuts- 509Rider
Upper A-arms (79’ Cadillac Coupe)- NEEDED 
Upper A-arms extended and reinforced- Big Dan
Lower A-arms reinforced- NEEDED
Trailing Arms boxed- NEEDED
Rear End Reinforcement- NEEDED
Switch box/panel- 73 Riviera 
Switches and switch extensions (chrome or green)- NEEDED
Switch Cable- USOFAMILY
Extra long brake line for rear- NEEDED
Longer Front brake lines (?)- (If needed) NEEDED
New Ball Joints- 509Rider
Wire Bail- NEEDED
Rear Accumulators (?)- NEEDED


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Put me down for the unbreakable balljoints and donuts.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Talked to Himbone, he's got a wrapped frame lined up just needs help pulling the old body off it. Who's around his area and down to help him??


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

alright sleepy time for me :around:


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

Let me know what interior parts... I've got a few :biggrin:


----------



## 510sixone (May 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Mar 29 2005, 12:51 AM
> *Talked to Himbone, he's got a wrapped frame lined up just needs help pulling the old body off it. Who's around his area and down to help him??
> [snapback]2922312[/snapback]​*


ill help pull the old body off and im sure we can get some more people in the bay area to help out aswell.


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

I could donate money, but I dont know how to use paypal? or maybe i could send a money order?


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

I just PayPal'd $150.00 to the account, and I can also send some switch cable too, here is what I have........









• 9 Conductor Multi-Strand 18 AWG

****Let me know if this will work****
I will send it right out, just let me know the addy, I also need to know how long, I sell it buy the foot so I can cut it to the length that is needed.

This is a GREAT thing that we are doing here, I just hope the so called "lowrider community" comes all the way through on this one, building a mans dream is what this shit is all about!!!! ONE LOVE!


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

abe for sure will help out pulling the frame.....you got room in your yard for another car...  

primer,bondo all that shit we can buy at A.B Supply...Once we ready i'll go talk to the owner and tell him what we are doing and see if he can cut us a deal and donate some material..i know i have a gallon of slick sand feather fill primer. 2 gallons of evercoat bondo.. need some fiberglass and another gallon of primer plus//sand paper ect...i see no more then $600 spent painting it if i can ask my homie to give me a at cost deal..with candy/ clear everything...see what they can donate...we need to get a magazine involved in this.. if we do donations will be a lot eazier and faster....

i'm not much of a letter writer but someone needs to call LRM or Streetlow Mag..Maybe El toro can cover with pictures and so on...but we need to make sure we have his caddy and take pictures and show them that we serious about this..i am..An i'll buy the amps,deck and speakers. install them and hook homie up with a T.V and dvd player..


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

is there a pay pal account set up?? is so what is it...any news about getting his ride..if not let me know i'll go down to frisco and if someone else whats to go, i'll print this section out and let him mother know where really going to do this!


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Mar 29 2005, 02:31 AM
> * Okay guys and gals, here is how we stand tonight... Lets see what everyone can come up with tommorrow.
> ......................................................................................................................
> Set-up Paypal Account for buildup/hospital bills~
> ...


TTT


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
You guys are doing a really wonderful thing for this fella, its been a long time since I have been touched by something like this. VERY GOOD STUFF GUYS 

I am going to send him a DVD, and a t-shirt from us guys here at Gauge Magazine.......


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Mar 28 2005, 07:20 PM
> *Anybody know anybody that like works at or owns a pawn shop or electronic store that maybe could hook-up the homie with a Lap-top computer? That way he could communicate with all of us as well as see whats going on. Just a thought...
> [snapback]2920371[/snapback]​*


_If you guy's think it's a good idea I think I may be able to get ahold of laptop to send him_


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

so anyone got a place to strip my doner car down so we can get the frame??????


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

Ok...Ill donate prewired switchbox...plexiglass and ready to wire....tell me where to send it...


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

i can all ways hook up the glass with a lil something :biggrin: like CHAGOS DREAM or CHAGOS RIDE or FROM THE HOMIES ON LIT IT LOW somethig like that


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Goodmorning :scrutinize: 

Something we didnt think about is... Sonia, g-body, and myself all have money donations but no paypal accounts! Where should we send the money orders to be transfered???


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Looks like everyone thats gonna help pulling the frame should pm himbone to get that ball on a roll, Good job guys :thumbsup:


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

WHO IS GONA GO AND GET THE CADY ? OR TAKE SOME PICS SO WHAT WE KNOW WHAT WE ARE WORKING WITH


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti-_@Mar 29 2005, 07:59 AM
> *If you guy's think it's a good idea I think I may be able to get ahold of laptop to send him
> [snapback]2923057[/snapback]​*



Hell yeah Gotti, lets get Chago hooked up so he can be on here too. I called my mom and asked her if she had any extras but she said not right now and probably not til summer time  So if you could hook up a laptop for Chago :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Mar 29 2005, 05:14 AM
> *is there a pay pal account set up?? is so what is it...any news about getting his ride..if not let me know i'll go down to frisco and if someone else whats to go, i'll print this section out and let him mother know where really going to do this!
> [snapback]2922505[/snapback]​*



As of right now I believe there are people trying to get ahold of his aunt... But if you got contact with his mom then lets do that. Big Dan set up a paypal account.

Also I'll try to write up some letters to magazines and then post them here to make sure they sound alright before we send them out.

***Also ill write some letters to interior shops in the bay area to see if one will show some love. If anybody has email addresses to some shops, send them to me!


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Mar 29 2005, 12:12 PM
> *Hell yeah Gotti, lets get Chago hooked up so he can be on here too. I called my mom and asked her if she had any extras but she said not right now and probably not til summer time    So if you could hook up a laptop for Chago  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2923506[/snapback]​*


I'm getting the ball rolling now homie


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Mar 29 2005, 10:12 AM
> *WHO IS GONA GO AND GET THE CADY ? OR TAKE SOME PICS SO WHAT WE KNOW WHAT WE ARE WORKING WITH
> [snapback]2923505[/snapback]​*


As soon as we find the address for the car ALCOCER247 said he will go take pics for everyone. And as far as who will pick up the caddy and take it to where it will go to be worked on... Think we still need somebody to donate there time and trailor.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALCOCER247_@Mar 28 2005, 05:33 PM
> * Anyone get the address I can take some pics and post. We've been try'in to contact Street Low Magazine see if they can't help out, Maybe cover the build up or somthing.
> [snapback]2920437[/snapback]​*



Any word from Street Low Magazine homie?


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

......................................................................................................................

Paypal Account for buildup/hospital bills~
[email protected]

Interior~
Needed

Chromer~
Needed

Hydraulics~
The Jendas- parts
BIG-SCOTTY- pumps
Big Dan- extended and molded upper A-arms and some more goodies
Eastbay60- install
Nacho Individuals- pair of 4.5 ton coils
Maverick- front cylinders
***See the checklist below 

Frame~
Himbone

Rims~
Homeboyz

Tires~
CLINTONCUTTY

Parts~
Undr8ed- 79 parts car
64KyBelair
B_A_RIDER- continental kit rim

Body work~
MRIMPALA2000510 and Abe0027
olskoolkaddy- silver base coat

Paint~
Showandgo
or
eastbay 60 if we cant get it out east.
olskoolkaddy- gallon of silver base coat and sealer
Issac Perez- Mural

Paint Materials~
MRIMPALA2000510- has the hook up

Stereo~
63 ss rider- 5 1/4s
64KyBelair- 5 1/4s 
MRIMPALA2000510- amps, deck, speakers, TV and dvd player

Glass Etching~
EAZY_510

Car Shipping/parts/hospital bills Money~
B_A_RIDER- $100
Maverick- $50
Dusternut
63BEACHCRUIZER
USOFAMILY-$150
ALCOCER247- money drive
The Jendas- gladiator series car show and hop proceeds
..................................................................................................................... 
.....................................................................................................................


~HYDRAULICS CHECKLIST~

Pumps- Big Scotty
Front Dump- NEEDED
Rear Dumps- NEEDED
Return Lines- Big Dan (4)
Fittings- Big Dan (misc.)
Slowdowns- Big Dan (2)
Check valves- Big Dan (4) and Mark (1/2inch checkvalve)
Rear hoses or hard lines- NEEDED
Front hose (15 ft.?)- NEEDED
Batteries- NEEDED
Solenoids- NEEDED
Battery rack metal- NEEDED
Battery Cables- NEEDED
Quick Disconnect- BigLinc
Front Cylinders- Maverick (chrome 8’s)
Rear Cylinders- NEEDED
Front Coils- Nacho Individual (4.5 ton)
Rear Coils- BigLinc (pre-cut 2 ton)
Powerballs/ Hyme joints- NEEDED
Rear Deep Cups- NEEDED
Front Cups- NEEDED
Donuts- 509Rider
Upper A-arms (79’ Cadillac Coupe)- NEEDED 
Upper A-arms extended and reinforced- Big Dan
Lower A-arms reinforced- NEEDED
Trailing Arms boxed- NEEDED
Rear End Reinforcement- NEEDED
Switch box/panel- 73 Riviera 
Switches and switch extensions (chrome or green)- NEEDED
Switch Cable- USOFAMILY
Extra long brake line for rear- NEEDED
Longer Front brake lines (?)- (If needed) NEEDED
New Ball Joints- 509Rider
Wire Bail- NEEDED
Rear Accumulators (?)- NEEDED


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Where's Tyson (fresno) from lowrider mag he would be down for this? I will see if I can get ahold of him thru PM and email


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Where do we send MONEY ORDERS???????


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Gotti is the MAN, hooking the Homie up. This will help him alot knowing how much people are doing for him and the love we all have for him. And he will enjoy having that laptop to help stay connected everyday, and with a build-up thread he can watch it all come together right before this eyes.. Good Job everybody so far, you all are wonderful.


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

is there a name for this ride how bout PROJECT CHAGOS DREAM ?


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 360 LOW VIDEOS_@Mar 28 2005, 09:04 PM
> *I would like to cover this story probably on our 3rd dvd due by end of summer..If the car makes it to L.A. i would like to also get the work in progress or if i make it to the BAY..
> [snapback]2921217[/snapback]​*



definitely, everyone, whoever is closer... record the car as a progress so that it can go into the video... that shit would be tight... so that people all over the USA and beyond can see the love for brothers in lowriding...


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

good news...i talk to chago today and he's going home for a week...he says he feels better and there going to let him go home...he's all happy about that...he's going to bring some pictures of his ride and i'll be going to the hospital next week when he gets back to pick them up!!


----------



## rollin79monte (Mar 19, 2005)

southside creations c.c here in nogales,az is willing to help the lil guy out however we can just let me know. thanks


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Mar 29 2005, 01:25 PM
> *is there a name for this ride how bout PROJECT CHAGOS DREAM ?
> [snapback]2923848[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Mar 29 2005, 02:04 PM
> *:thumbsup:
> [snapback]2924013[/snapback]​*


*CHAGOS DREAM*


That's cool


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti-_@Mar 29 2005, 02:26 PM
> *CHAGOS DREAM
> That's cool
> [snapback]2924098[/snapback]​*


now, wonder....well i bet that Mark over at plaque works is waaayyy to tied up to make a plaque that said that! but it would be cool.
hey! i have a monster 1/2 check valve for hydraulics, is it needed?


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Mar 29 2005, 02:38 PM
> *now, wonder....well i bet that Mark over at plaque works is waaayyy to tied up to make a plaque that said that! but it would be cool.
> hey! i have a monster 1/2 check valve for hydraulics, is it needed?
> [snapback]2924144[/snapback]​*


Mark from http://www.plaquewerkz.com would help out in anyway possible but your right homie he's really really busy right now.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Mar 29 2005, 01:34 PM
> *Where do we send MONEY ORDERS???????
> [snapback]2923616[/snapback]​*


They can be sent to my house and I'll add them to the paypal fund if thats what everyone wants.

Donations so far:
*USOFAMILY $150.00
impalabuilder.com: $40.00
Y. Flores from CA: $15.00*


----------



## CO-PILOT (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Mar 29 2005, 11:12 AM
> *Hell yeah Gotti, lets get Chago hooked up so he can be on here too. I called my mom and asked her if she had any extras but she said not right now and probably not til summer time    So if you could hook up a laptop for Chago  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2923506[/snapback]​*


i think we should surprise him man


----------



## CO-PILOT (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Mar 29 2005, 02:07 PM
> *They can be sent to my house and I'll add them to the paypal fund if thats what everyone wants.
> 
> Donations so far:
> ...


and where do send all the stuff too.


----------



## CMILE$ (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Mar 29 2005, 03:07 PM
> *They can be sent to my house and I'll add them to the paypal fund if thats what everyone wants.
> 
> Donations so far:
> ...


whats your address so i can send a money order when i get my check


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CLINTONCUTTY_@Mar 29 2005, 03:11 PM
> *i think we should surprise him man
> [snapback]2924313[/snapback]​*


*Well let's see what everyone's opinions are on sending him a laptop and we'll take it from there I would hate to spoil a surprise*


----------



## Tilburglowridaz (Mar 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CLINTONCUTTY_@Mar 29 2005, 10:11 PM
> *i think we should surprise him man
> [snapback]2924313[/snapback]​*



i agree


----------



## CO-PILOT (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gotti-_@Mar 29 2005, 02:26 PM
> *Well let's see what everyone's opinions are on sending him a laptop and we'll take it from there I would hate to spoil a surprise
> [snapback]2924426[/snapback]​*


my voe is in and then on the day we bring the ar to him truucha should be there filiming that shit lol. i wont be there but most of the cali guys.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gotti-_@Mar 29 2005, 03:26 PM
> *Well let's see what everyone's opinions are on sending him a laptop and we'll take it from there I would hate to spoil a surprise
> [snapback]2924426[/snapback]​*


Suprising him might be good and all, but I think it will help his spirits and make him feel more involved if he can follow the project and interact with us. It would be great to get him on here and he could give us his ideas. Lets not get distracted and delay this project, I say send it to him homie.


----------



## CMILE$ (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick7922_@Mar 29 2005, 03:29 PM
> *Suprising him might be good and all, but I think it will help his spirits and make him feel more involved if he can follow the project and interact with us. It would be great to get him on here and he could give us his ideas. Lets not get distracted and delay this project, I say send it to him homie.
> [snapback]2924455[/snapback]​*


I agree


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CLINTONCUTTY_@Mar 29 2005, 03:28 PM
> *my voe is in and then on the day we bring the ar to him truucha should be there filiming that shit lol. i wont be there but most of the cali guys.
> [snapback]2924443[/snapback]​*


This is not gonna be an overnite project, would you rather have someone build you a car and not have input, or let your ideas be used and able to answer questions so it could really be yours? Chago thinking about the build of this car wil help him keep his mind off of things and keep his spirits up.


----------



## CO-PILOT (Aug 12, 2004)

i didnt say, lets not tell him that they are building it, but lets not keep him updated on every little shit. just one day here in the next 3-4 months it'll show up at the hospital parking lot and hes gonna shit. lol i agree on the involvement part tho. he'l feel a hell of a lot better knowing he helped out on it.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CLINTONCUTTY_@Mar 29 2005, 03:37 PM
> *i didnt say, lets not tell him that they are building it, but lets not keep him updated on every little shit. just one day here in the next 3-4 months it'll show up at the hospital parking lot and hes gonna shit. lol i agree on the involvement part tho. he'l feel a hell of a lot better knowing he helped out on it.
> [snapback]2924504[/snapback]​*


Not tryin to argue with you homie, just tryin not to get sidetracked with more stuff to debate, this is gonna take long enough already. I'd like for homie to get on here and interact is all.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Mar 29 2005, 11:25 AM
> * PROJECT CHAGOS DREAM
> [snapback]2923848[/snapback]​*


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

he don't know nothing about this but a pay pal or bank account need to be set up!! asap!!


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollin79monte_@Mar 29 2005, 12:04 PM
> *southside creations c.c here in nogales,az is willing to help the lil guy out however we can just let me know. thanks
> [snapback]2924010[/snapback]​*



Maybe you guys can organize and event (car show, fundraiser, car wash, etc.) and donate the proceeds to Chago's account.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CLINTONCUTTY_@Mar 29 2005, 01:12 PM
> *and where do send all the stuff too.
> [snapback]2924322[/snapback]​*


We are waiting on Eastbay_60 to see where he wants all the parts for the buildup.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

i'm glad to add
A FREE MURAL BY ISSAC PEREZ


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Mar 29 2005, 01:07 PM
> *They can be sent to my house and I'll add them to the paypal fund if thats what everyone wants.
> 
> Donations so far:
> ...


Is it cool to post up your address?


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti-_@Mar 29 2005, 01:26 PM
> *Well let's see what everyone's opinions are on sending him a laptop and we'll take it from there I would hate to spoil a surprise
> [snapback]2924426[/snapback]​*



My thoughts are we should get him involved as much as possible


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Mar 29 2005, 01:51 PM
> *he don't know nothing about this but a pay pal or bank account need to be set up!! asap!!
> [snapback]2924609[/snapback]​*


Here is the paypal account set up by Big Dan... 

[email protected]


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

SOME OF HIS WORK
[attachmentid=135599]
[attachmentid=135600]
[attachmentid=135602]


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Mar 29 2005, 01:54 PM
> *i'm glad to add
> A FREE MURAL BY ISSAC PEREZ
> [snapback]2924625[/snapback]​*


Awsome


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

MADE SOME CALLS AND HE KNEW ABOUT HOMIE AND SAID HE HAS THE MURAL THAT I CAN COUNT ON HIM....


----------



## CMILE$ (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Mar 29 2005, 03:55 PM
> *Is it cool to post up your address?
> [snapback]2924632[/snapback]​*


he pmed me his addres


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crazycaddy85_@Mar 29 2005, 02:01 PM
> *he pmed me his addres
> [snapback]2924690[/snapback]​*


I have it too, I guess i will forward it to Sonia so she can send hers as well.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

sup with streetlow?? can we get them to donate some advertisement space..that way i can cut a deal with free stuff ..maybe paint,interior ect for some advertisement in streetlow...?? that can be a way 4 them to help out..anyone going to call them or should i ..or maybe el toro can talk to them...are we waiting on eastbay_60...remember he's going home for a week so the car can't be touched while he's home, or he'll know.........


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

ALL PARTS WILL BE SHIPPED TO:

EASTBAY 60
35022 Cabrillo Court
Fremont California 94536

(510)895-5903
..................................................................................................................

Paypal Account for buildup/hospital bills~
[email protected]

Interior~
Needed

Chromer~
Needed

Continental kit~
Needed

Custom Grille (77-79)~
Needed

Hydraulics~
The Jendas- parts
BIG-SCOTTY- pumps
Big Dan- extended and molded upper A-arms and some more goodies
Eastbay60- install
Nacho Individuals- pair of 4.5 ton coils
Maverick- front cylinders
***See the checklist below 

Frame~
Himbone

Rims~
Homeboyz

Tires~
CLINTONCUTTY

Parts~
Undr8ed- 79 parts car/ Interior peices
64KyBelair
B_A_RIDER- continental kit rim

Body work~
MRIMPALA2000510 and Abe0027
olskoolkaddy- silver base coat

Paint~
Showandgo
or
eastbay 60 if we cant get it out east.
olskoolkaddy- gallon of silver base coat and sealer
Issac Perez- Mural

Paint Materials~
MRIMPALA2000510- has the hook up

Stereo~
63 ss rider- 5 1/4s
64KyBelair- 5 1/4s 
MRIMPALA2000510- amps, deck, speakers, TV and dvd player

Glass Etching~
EAZY_510

Car Shipping/parts/hospital bills Money~
B_A_RIDER- $100
Maverick- $50
Dusternut
63BEACHCRUIZER
USOFAMILY-$150 (recieved)
impalabuilder.com- $40.00 (recieved)
Y. Flores from CA- $15.00 (recieved)
ALCOCER247- money drive
The Jendas- gladiator series car show and hop proceeds

Web Site and Hosting~
Stealth 
Vertex

..................................................................................................................... 
.....................................................................................................................


~HYDRAULICS CHECKLIST~

Pumps- Big Scotty
Front Dump- Big Scotty
Rear Dumps- Big Scotty
Return Lines- Big Dan (4)
Fittings- Big Dan (misc.) and Big Scotty (fittings on the pumps)
Slowdowns- Big Dan (2)
Check valves- Big Dan (4) and Mark (1/2inch checkvalve)
Rear hoses or hard lines- NEEDED
Front hose (15 ft.?)- NEEDED
Batteries- NEEDED
Solenoids- NEEDED
Battery rack materials- Eastbay_60
Battery Cables- NEEDED
Quick Disconnect- BigLinc
Front Cylinders- Maverick (chrome 8’s)
Rear Cylinders- NEEDED
Front Coils- Nacho Individual (4.5 ton)
Rear Coils- BigLinc (pre-cut 2 ton)
Powerballs/ Hyme joints- NEEDED
Rear Deep Cups- NEEDED
Front Cups- NEEDED
Donuts- 509Rider
Upper A-arms (79’ Cadillac Coupe)- NEEDED 
Upper A-arms extended and reinforced- Big Dan
Lower A-arms reinforced- NEEDED
Trailing Arms boxed- NEEDED
Rear End Reinforcement- NEEDED
Switch box/panel- 73 Riviera 
Switches and switch extensions (chrome or green)- NEEDED
Switch Cable- USOFAMILY
Extra long brake line for rear- NEEDED
Longer Front brake lines (?)- (If needed) NEEDED
New Ball Joints- 509Rider
Wire Bail- NEEDED
Rear Accumulators (?)- NEEDED


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Mar 29 2005, 02:06 PM
> *Anything i missed on this reference list???
> ..................................................................................................................
> 
> ...


I HAVE ALL THE FITTINGS AND DUMPS FOR THE GATES!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Right on ill add it up :thumbsup:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Mar 29 2005, 04:05 PM
> *sup with streetlow?? can we get them to donate some advertisement space..that way i can cut a deal with free stuff ..maybe paint,interior ect for some advertisement in streetlow...?? that can be a way 4 them to help out..anyone going to call them or should i ..or maybe el toro can talk to them...are we waiting on eastbay_60...remember he's going home for a week so the car can't be touched while he's home, or he'll know.........
> [snapback]2924708[/snapback]​*


I think we should let homie in on it, he may live to be 100, but watching this come together is something special itself which he would probably enjoy.


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Mar 29 2005, 02:05 PM
> *sup with streetlow?? can we get them to donate some advertisement space..that way i can cut a deal with free stuff ..maybe paint,interior ect for some advertisement in streetlow...?? that can be a way 4 them to help out..anyone going to call them or should i ..or maybe el toro can talk to them...are we waiting on eastbay_60...remember he's going home for a week so the car can't be touched while he's home, or he'll know.........
> [snapback]2924708[/snapback]​*



As far as covering and featuring the progress of the car, I see no problem with that. But as far as donating advertisement space and/or money I would have to talk to Glbert about that. I'll give him a call tonight and let you guys know what we can do. I just want to congradulate you guys on this project, it's a beautiful thing seeing something positive on this site for a change. I hope it don't stop here and when ever a fellow lowrider needs help, we'll all be there in unity.
con respeto,

Eddie


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

We wont stop til its done! Good looking out on magazine coverage


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

much love eddie....maybe a chango page on an issue with one to 2 advertisments..that way i might be able to get the paint free and interior cheap and so on


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

I spy Eastbay_60


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

sorry it took so long to get back to you. lets do this! so whats the plans for the car, show, street, 2 pumps, 3,4? i will supply the battery rack materials. i will probably help himbone and abe0027 with the removal of the frame, we are all in the same club so we can communicate good. so whenever everybody wants to start sending stuff pm me or post it on here. my address is:


35022 Cabrillo Court, Fremont California 94536. any questions you can call me at (510)895-5903, the answering machine will probably get it but i will return your calls asap! thanks everybody, i know he will appriciate everything!  



> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Mar 29 2005, 03:54 PM
> *We are waiting on Eastbay_60 to see where he wants all the parts for the buildup.
> [snapback]2924623[/snapback]​*


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

right on JR.................


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Mar 29 2005, 04:15 PM
> *sorry it took so long to get back to you. lets do this! so whats the plans for the car, show, street, 2 pumps, 3,4? i will supply the battery rack materials. i will probably help himbone and abe0027 with the removal of the frame, we are all in the same club so we can communicate good. so whenever everybody wants to start sending stuff pm me or post it on here. my address is:
> 35022 Cabrillo Court, Fremont California 94536. any questions you can call me at (510)895-5903, the answering machine will probably get it but i will return your calls asap!  thanks everybody, i know he will appriciate everything!
> [snapback]2925491[/snapback]​*


I talked with Big Scotty, he is custom building some pumps w/ dumps for the project. Ill have him get with you, but i believe 2 pumps. From everything thats got donated... Looks like it will be pretty much a show car :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

YOU TOO! you are a big part of this, it will be like old times working with you!  

quote=MRIMPALA2000510,Mar 29 2005, 06:16 PM]
right on JR.................
[snapback]2925499[/snapback]​[/quote]


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

sounds good! thanks for the input B_A_RIDER! incasew anybody needs to see some of my work, let me know and i will post it or pm you, i am just a backyard guy trying to make a difference while i learn!



> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Mar 29 2005, 06:18 PM
> *I talked with Big Scotty, he is custom building some pumps w/ dumps for the project. Ill have him get with you, but i believe 2 pumps. From everything thats got donated... Looks like it will be pretty much a show car  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2925511[/snapback]​*


----------



## bigluv71 (Feb 20, 2004)

Mad props to all involved with this Project. I am going through my stereo equipment, and I think I have an amp or two I can donate. I will know for sure this weeked after I go through my garage. . Also I noticed that nothing was mentioned about engine needs. Is the engine done or does it need help? It might have been mentioned already and I missed it.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Mar 29 2005, 04:20 PM
> *sounds good! thanks for the input B_A_RIDER!  incasew anybody needs to see some of my work, let me know and i will post it or pm you, i am just a backyard guy trying to make a difference while i learn!
> [snapback]2925530[/snapback]​*



I dont think anyone NEEDS too, but I bet we would all LIKE too


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigluv71_@Mar 29 2005, 04:21 PM
> * Also I noticed that nothing was mentioned about engine needs. Is the engine done or does it need help? It might have been mentioned already and I missed it.
> [snapback]2925533[/snapback]​*


Yeah that is one thing that has been overlooked so far, but we havent had a chance to check out the condition of the car yet so I guess we are waiting...


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

for sure Eastbay_60.....can't wait......


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

damit the car was choped and theres only 1 windo .....................the front lol ill figure something out for the front


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

I got more good news... I emailed Mark at Showtime Hydraulics, He sent Chago some autographed shirts, hats, beanies as well as a shit load of parts!! See the hydraulic checklist to see what he has donated. I will have him ship them all to easbay_60 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

...................................................................................................................
ALL PARTS WILL BE SHIPPED TO:

CHAGO'S DREAM care of EASTBAY 60
35022 Cabrillo Court
Fremont California 94536

(510)895-5903
..................................................................................................................

~Paypal Account for buildup/hospital bills~
Send all paypal to: 
[email protected]
..................................................................................................................

~PARTS/LABOR LIST~

Interior~
Needed

Chromer~
Needed

Continental kit~
Needed

Custom Grille (77-79)~
Needed

Hydraulics~
The Jendas- parts
BIG-SCOTTY- pumps
Big Dan- extended and molded upper A-arms and some more goodies
Eastbay60- install
Nacho Individuals- pair of 4.5 ton coils
Maverick- front cylinders
***See the checklist below 

Frame~
Himbone

Rims~
Homeboyz

Tires~
CLINTONCUTTY

Parts~
Undr8ed- 79 parts car/ Interior peices
64KyBelair
B_A_RIDER- continental kit rim
Hydrohype- scrape bar for titanium blocks

Body work~
MRIMPALA2000510, Abe0027, Dreamin_Casually
olskoolkaddy- silver base coat

Paint~
Showandgo
or
eastbay 60 if we cant get it out east.
olskoolkaddy- gallon of silver base coat and sealer
Issac Perez- Mural

Paint Materials~
MRIMPALA2000510- has the hook up

Stereo~
63 ss rider- 5 1/4s
64KyBelair- 5 1/4s 
MRIMPALA2000510- amps, deck, speakers, TV and dvd player

Glass Etching~
EAZY_510

Car Shipping/parts/hospital bills Money~
B_A_RIDER- $100
Maverick- $50
Dusternut
63BEACHCRUIZER
USOFAMILY-$150 (recieved)
impalabuilder.com- $40.00 (recieved)
Y. Flores from CA- $15.00 (recieved)
ALCOCER247- money drive
The Jendas- gladiator series car show and hop proceeds

Web Site and Hosting~
Stealth 
Vertex

..................................................................................................................... 
.....................................................................................................................


~HYDRAULICS CHECKLIST~

Pumps- Big Scotty
Front Dump- Big Scotty and Showtime hydraulics (CHROME Dump)
Rear Dumps- Big Scotty and Showtime hydraulics (2 BLOW PROOFS)
Return Lines- Big Dan (4)
Fittings- Big Dan (misc.) and Big Scotty (fittings on the pumps)
Slowdowns- Big Dan (2)
Check valves- Big Dan (4) and Mark (1/2inch checkvalve)
Rear hoses or hard lines- Showtime hydraulics (2 6FOOT #6)
Front hose (15 ft.?)- Showtime Hydraulics (2 15.5 FOOT #6)
BMH y block 3/4" in 1/2"- Tufly
Batteries- NEEDED
Solenoids- Showtime Hydraulics (6 ACCURATES)
Battery rack materials- Eastbay_60
Battery Cables- NEEDED
Quick Disconnect- BigLinc
Front Cylinders- Maverick (chrome 8’s)
Rear Cylinders- Showtime Hydraulics (12 " COMP CYLINDERS)
Front Coils- Nacho Individual (4.5 ton)
Rear Coils- BigLinc (pre-cut 2 ton)
Powerballs/ Hyme joints- Showtime Hydraulics (SHOWBALLS)
Rear Deep Cups- Showtime Hydraulics ( REV DEEP CUPS)
Front Cups- Showtime Hydraulics (STD CUPS)
Donuts- 509Rider
Upper A-arms (79’ Cadillac Coupe)- WESTSIDE CUSTOMS
Upper A-arms extended and reinforced- Big Dan
Lower A-arms reinforced- NEEDED
Lower Trailing Arms- WESTSIDE CUSTOMS
Trailing Arms boxed- Big Dan
Rear End Reinforcement- NEEDED
Switch box/panel- 73 Riviera 
Switches and switch extensions- Showtime Hydraulics (10 CHROME )
Switch Cable- USOFAMILY
Extra long brake line for rear- NEEDED
Longer Front brake lines (?)- (If needed) NEEDED
New Ball Joints- 509Rider
Wire Bail- NEEDED
Rear Accumulators (?)- NEEDED


----------



## tufly (Jun 20, 2004)

i got a brand new BMH y block 3/4" in 1/2" out your welcome to it if you need it let me know


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

i will add it on :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Here's some info for the batteries. They can't be shipped so they will need to be found locally and I think this would be a first step into getting them donated. 

Corporate Headquarters
Trojan Battery Company - California
12380 Clark Street 
Santa Fe Springs, CA 90670

1-800-423-6569


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Mar 29 2005, 05:10 PM
> *Here's some info for the batteries. They can't be shipped so they will need to be found locally and I think this would be a first step into getting them donated.
> 
> Corporate Headquarters
> ...


I will write a letter out to them  How many batteries are we wanting? 8???


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Also just talked to Jason out at WESTSIDE CUSTOMS in Hillsboro,OR and he has the Upper A-Arms as well as Lower Trailing arms for the CADI. Big Dan he will need your address to send them to you, said you can call him (503)844-9862 or PM USOPDX on here with your info. Thank you


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Mar 29 2005, 05:13 PM
> *Also just talked to Jason out at WESTSIDE CUSTOMS in Hillsboro,OR and he has the Upper A-Arms as well as Lower Trailing arms for the CADI. Big Dan he will need you address to send them to you, said you can call him or PM USOPDX on here with your info. Thank you
> [snapback]2925709[/snapback]​*



ill pm USOPDX his address. And Big Dan to see if he can reinforce the trailing arms.


----------



## tufly (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Mar 29 2005, 07:43 PM
> *i will add it on  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2925618[/snapback]​*



give me an address i'll ship it this week


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Mar 29 2005, 11:23 AM
> *As soon as we find the address for the car ALCOCER247 said he will go take pics for everyone. And as far as who will pick up the caddy and take it to where it will go to be worked on... Think we still need somebody to donate there time and trailor.
> [snapback]2923547[/snapback]​*


Got my camera just waiting I'll pm ypu my cell # call me when you get the address.


----------



## 510sixone (May 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Mar 29 2005, 05:15 PM
> *sorry it took so long to get back to you. lets do this! so whats the plans for the car, show, street, 2 pumps, 3,4? i will supply the battery rack materials. i will probably help himbone and abe0027 with the removal of the frame, we are all in the same club so we can communicate good. so whenever everybody wants to start sending stuff pm me or post it on here. my address is:
> 35022 Cabrillo Court, Fremont California 94536. any questions you can call me at (510)895-5903, the answering machine will probably get it but i will return your calls asap!  thanks everybody, i know he will appriciate everything!
> [snapback]2925491[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Soon as you locate the car, if someone has AAA call them and they will be able to tow it to the builder. And if they have AAA plus they tow it up to 100 miles. Just a thought, we have customers do it all the time and some use other peoples AAA so it don't matter if you own the car or not. They just tow it... Just a thought


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

some gas money help and i can probably pick it up early next week


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

its probably about 100miles or so and i have a trailor


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Mar 26 2005, 02:36 AM
> *I was thinking that too, but if homies dream is to have a showcar, I think we should build it.
> [snapback]2908534[/snapback]​*


I think it is real cool what you guy's are doing. I think I have a bunch of ole stuff
left over from my 79 (my favorite 2 door cadi) I will look in my garage and see what I got, i dont know if it will help, oh yea i still have my scrape bar with a little
titanium left on it. I'm in the SFV so.california if your friend wants to leave sparks when he drops it...............


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 29 2005, 05:49 PM
> *some gas money help and i can probably pick it up early next week
> [snapback]2925825[/snapback]​*




I can Western Union you 50.00 toward gas money Pm me your info Name and a location close to you (Western Union) and I will get it to you.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 29 2005, 05:53 PM
> *I think it is real cool what you guy's are doing. I think I have a bunch of ole stuff
> left over from my 79 (my favorite 2 door cadi) I will look in my garage and see what I got, i dont know if it will help, oh yea i still have my scrape bar with a little
> titanium left on it. I'm in the SFV so.california if your friend wants to leave sparks when he drops it...............
> [snapback]2925842[/snapback]​*


Cool, keep us posted on what else you find


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

that would be great and probably cover it, is the car going to jr's if so it can go to his address cause that is where the car will be going


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

frame is lined up and ill have it either later this week or early next week i believe it comes with reinforced rear end trailing arms and all that, so hold off on rear suspension till then. it might also have froant a arms done too if they wernt taken off the car yet


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Anybody have the address of where Chago's car is at so AlCOCER247 can go snap pics in the next few days and post them up for us? You can PM it to him or me and ill forward it to him.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

someone call and ask?? he mom only knows spanish.......


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Count me out on that one... I got my spanish dictionary but i dont think it will get me anywhere.


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

What's the # I got someone here right now that speaks spanish.


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

let me know if you cant get the trailor, we can use my truck and trailer.



> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 29 2005, 07:50 PM
> *its probably about 100miles or so and i have a trailor
> [snapback]2925828[/snapback]​*


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

Does he know what you guys are doing? You guys are awsome. My club takes toys to children at a shelter for battered women and children for CHRISTMAS you guys are on another level. Keep it up. I'm thinking of putting something on my dancer. Just his name, or something not sure yet.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

WHO'S GOT THE NUMBER TO HIS MOM???


----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)

you've got cash


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

I just spoke to Keith on the phone and he's getting me the #


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Mar 29 2005, 07:22 PM
> *I just spoke to Keith on the phone and he's getting me the #
> [snapback]2926133[/snapback]​*



I just got off the phone with our man Chago, I let him know alittle bit whats up but not everything. I got the number of the guy with his car (his stepdad i think) and will pm it to whoever is neccasary.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

its done,,,she'll be callin you asap....


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 29 2005, 07:27 PM
> *its done,,,she'll be callin you asap....
> [snapback]2926158[/snapback]​*


Thank You Keith, I just talked with her a very wonderful woman right there. I will be calling for the car in 15 minutes.


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Mar 29 2005, 08:24 PM
> *I just got off the phone with our man Chago, I let him know alittle bit whats up but not everything. I got the number of the guy with his car (his stepdad i think) and will pm it to whoever is neccasary.
> [snapback]2926143[/snapback]​*


probably should have one person talking to him(person w/car). If everyone starts calling him he probably get confused or scurred.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALCOCER247_@Mar 29 2005, 07:45 PM
> *probably should have one person talkig to him(person w/car). If everyone starts calling him he probably get confused or scurred.
> [snapback]2926221[/snapback]​*


I told him ill call him back tommorrow.


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Mar 29 2005, 08:46 PM
> *I told him ill call him back tommorrow.
> [snapback]2926230[/snapback]​*


cool, after that you call and give me the address, Then I'll go all Street Low up in thur with models and everything.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

I hope my decision to call Chago and fill him in alittle bit does not make anybody angry. I just thought (God forbid) that this may be his last night and he would never know what we are all doing for him... I didnt tell him much, just that a bunch of us would like to get our hands on his car put a paint job and some hydros on it for him.


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

Like some said it's not goin to be a overnight project.And taking the frame off Damn didn't think you guy's were goin to go that far.He should hear cause it's goin to be a while.


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Who knows eastbay60 real name? I just talked to the Mother and gave her the info of who's building the car however she would like a real name and I don't know it. She wants to call eastbay60 herself with the info on picking up the car. I called eastbay60 phone but no answer. Someone please get back with this asap so we can get the ball rolling on the car. And BA you are doing a great job and I think it's a good idea that Homie knows whats up, IT'S HIS CAR........................


----------



## Dreamin_Casually (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Mar 29 2005, 05:03 AM
> *abe for sure will help out pulling the frame.....you got room in your yard for another car...
> 
> primer,bondo all that shit we can buy at A.B Supply...Once we ready i'll go talk to the owner and tell him what we are doing and see if he can cut us a deal and donate some material..i know i have a gallon of slick sand feather fill primer. 2 gallons of evercoat bondo.. need some fiberglass and another gallon of primer plus//sand paper ect...i see no more then $600 spent painting it if i can ask my homie to give me a at cost deal..with candy/ clear everything...see what they can donate...we need to get a magazine involved in this.. if we do donations will be a lot eazier and faster....
> ...


I can talk to my stereo shop sponser and see if he can cut us a deal on some stereo equipment..No gurrantees tho  , we can go around to pacific stereo,stereo city etc.. and maybe get them to donate some stuff too..


----------



## Dreamin_Casually (Oct 20, 2004)

Hey Skinny let me know when u and abe start on the body work, ill go through and help u guys.. If me you abe jr and a couple other people just take a panel on the car we can have it blocked down in no time..


----------



## 510sixone (May 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Mar 29 2005, 09:15 PM
> *Who knows eastbay60 real name? I just talked to the Mother and gave her the info of who's building the car however she would like a real name and I don't know it. She wants to call eastbay60 herself with the info on picking up the car. I called eastbay60 phone but no answer. Someone please get back with this asap so we can get the ball rolling on the car. And BA you are doing a great job and I think it's a good idea that Homie knows whats up, IT'S HIS CAR........................
> [snapback]2926380[/snapback]​*


eastbay60 name is JR well thats what he goes by


----------



## 510sixone (May 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dreamin_Casually_@Mar 29 2005, 09:34 PM
> *Hey Skinny let me know when u and abe start on the body work, ill go through and help u guys.. If me you abe jr and a couple other people just take a panel on the car we can have it blocked down in no time..
> [snapback]2926468[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: 
cool add one more name to the list


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

i rrreallly wish i had more parts that would help
what would this be used for? a large port front pump? 5000psi 345 bar max 15 gpm 57lpm and its a parker :biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

ALL PARTS WILL BE SHIPPED TO:

CHAGO'S DREAM care of EASTBAY 60
35022 Cabrillo Court
Fremont California 94536

(510)895-5903
..................................................................................................................

~Paypal Account for buildup/hospital bills~
Send all paypal to: 
[email protected]

if you do not have a paypal account you can send a check or money order to:
Big Dan McIntosh...
Personal Message 216RIDER (Dan's screenname) for his address
..................................................................................................................

~PARTS/LABOR LIST~

Interior~
Needed

Chromer~
Needed

Continental kit~
Needed

Hydraulics~
The Jendas- parts
BIG-SCOTTY- pumps
Big Dan- extended and molded upper A-arms and some more goodies
Eastbay60- install
Nacho Individuals- pair of 4.5 ton coils
Maverick- front cylinders
***See the checklist below 

Frame~
Himbone

Rims~
Homeboyz

Tires~
CLINTONCUTTY

Parts~
Undr8ed- 79 parts car/ Interior peices
64KyBelair
B_A_RIDER- continental kit rim
Hydrohype- scrape bar for titanium blocks and possibly caddy parts

Body work~
MRIMPALA2000510, Abe0027, Dreamin_Casually
olskoolkaddy- silver base coat

Paint~
Showandgo
or
eastbay 60 if we cant get it out east.
olskoolkaddy- gallon of silver base coat and sealer
Issac Perez- Mural

Paint Materials~
MRIMPALA2000510- has the hook up

Stereo~
63 ss rider- 5 1/4s
64KyBelair- 5 1/4s 
MRIMPALA2000510- amps, deck, speakers, TV and dvd player

Glass Etching~
EAZY_510

Car Shipping/parts/hospital bills Money~
B_A_RIDER- $100
Maverick- $50
Dusternut
63BEACHCRUIZER
g-body
USOFAMILY-$150 (recieved)
impalabuilder.com- $40.00 (recieved)
Y. Flores from CA- $15.00 (recieved)
ALCOCER247- money drive
The Jendas- gladiator series car show and hop proceeds

Web Site and Hosting~
Stealth 
Vertex

..................................................................................................................... 
.....................................................................................................................


~HYDRAULICS CHECKLIST~

Pumps- Big Scotty
Front Dump- Big Scotty and Showtime hydraulics (CHROME Dump)
Rear Dumps- Big Scotty and Showtime hydraulics (2 BLOW PROOFS)
Return Lines- Big Dan (4)
Fittings- Big Dan (misc.) and Big Scotty (fittings on the pumps)
Slowdowns- Big Dan (2) and Mark (parker 5000psi 345 bar max 15 gpm 57lpm)
Check valves- Big Dan (4) and Mark (1/2inch checkvalve)
Rear hoses or hard lines- Showtime hydraulics (2 6FOOT #6)
Front hose (15 ft.?)- Showtime Hydraulics (2 15.5 FOOT #6)
Y-Block- Tufly(BMH y block 3/4" in 1/2")
Batteries- NEEDED
Solenoids- Showtime Hydraulics (6 ACCURATES)
Battery rack materials- Eastbay_60
Battery Cables- NEEDED
Quick Disconnect- BigLinc
Front Cylinders- Maverick (chrome 8’s)
Rear Cylinders- Showtime Hydraulics (12 " COMP CYLINDERS)
Front Coils- Nacho Individual (4.5 ton)
Rear Coils- BigLinc (pre-cut 2 ton)
Powerballs/ Hyme joints- Showtime Hydraulics (SHOWBALLS)
Rear Deep Cups- Showtime Hydraulics ( REV DEEP CUPS)
Front Cups- Showtime Hydraulics (STD CUPS)
Donuts- 509Rider
Upper A-arms (79’ Cadillac Coupe)- WESTSIDE CUSTOMS
Upper A-arms extended and reinforced- Big Dan
Lower A-arms reinforced- NEEDED
Lower Trailing Arms- WESTSIDE CUSTOMS
Trailing Arms boxed- Big Dan
Rear End Reinforcement- NEEDED
Switch box/panel- 73 Riviera 
Switches and switch extensions- Showtime Hydraulics (10 CHROME )
Switch Cable- USOFAMILY
Extra long brake line for rear- NEEDED
Longer Front brake lines (?)- (If needed) NEEDED
New Ball Joints- 509Rider
Wire Bail- NEEDED
Rear Accumulators (?)- NEEDED


***Let me know if i missed anyone or anything, this is getting big!


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Mar 29 2005, 09:52 PM
> *I hope my decision to call Chago and fill him in alittle bit does not make anybody angry. I just thought (God forbid) that this may be his last night and he would never know what we are all doing for him... I didnt tell him much, just that a bunch of us would like to get our hands on his car put a paint job and some hydros on it for him.
> [snapback]2926262[/snapback]​*


I say fill him in every bit, I didn't want to say it like this, but after all this effort to make homies dream come true, it would be terrible that he never got to experience it, and I dont know bout ya'll but it would hurt me as well. I hope this homie makes a full recovery and soon, but lets keep this homie informed on whats goin on.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

Also BA, I dont think anyones gonna be mad at you no matter what, its taking the efforts of eveyone, but you got the project started. Good job homie.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maverick7922_@Mar 29 2005, 10:08 PM
> *Also BA, I dont think anyones gonna be mad at you no matter what, its taking the efforts of eveyone, but you got the project started. Good job homie.
> [snapback]2926842[/snapback]​*


Thanks for the props bro, but really thanks to everyone for stepping it up and making it happen so fast!


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

I've been talking to Sonia on pm's and here is a pm she sent me, i will copy and paste it...



> I can talk with the editor about putting it in the editorial of the next issue. Also I would like to volunteer my time to write sponsorship letters. I also have a list from some big named companies. Let me know if this will help any. Jesse "Toro" Jimenez is one of my freelance photographers and when it is complete, he will be the one to shoot it. I am the editorial assistant for Street Customs Magazine. I know a lot of these guys and am good friends with Pauly - originally from New Style and Kita. These guys are my boys and once the word spreads this should be something big.
> 
> 
> > Good looking out Sonia! We still need a sponser for a custom interior, a chromer, and possibly a new engine and trans. (425 cid Caddy)... So whatever donations you can get :thumbsup: Also any money drives, car shows, car washes, etc. with benifits donated to Chago's paypal account for medical bills are needed.


----------



## juiced (Oct 4, 2001)

i'm gonna send some cash once my paypal clears and i'm takin my truck to hayward this weekend for the hop.

i thought about putting something on my window letting him know that we're thinking about him. 

any suggestions?


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juiced_@Mar 29 2005, 10:22 PM
> *i'm gonna send some cash once my paypal clears and i'm takin my truck to hayward this weekend for the hop.
> 
> i thought about putting something on my window letting him know that we're thinking about him.
> ...



"POWERED BY CHAGO" :biggrin: Make sure to get pics!


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Mar 29 2005, 08:15 PM
> *Who knows eastbay60 real name? I just talked to the Mother and gave her the info of who's building the car however she would like a real name and I don't know it. She wants to call eastbay60 herself with the info on picking up the car. I called eastbay60 phone but no answer. Someone please get back with this asap so we can get the ball rolling on the car. And BA you are doing a great job and I think it's a good idea that Homie knows whats up, IT'S HIS CAR........................
> [snapback]2926380[/snapback]​*


 you can let homies mom know jr was one of the guys that was at the hospital on saturday with lifes finest car club, who put on the little show for him :biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Anybody on here that frequently is in the classifieds remember the guy that was making those custom caddy emblem steering wheels??? What was dudes screen name???


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Mar 30 2005, 01:44 AM
> *Anybody on here that frequently is in the classifieds remember the guy that was making those custom caddy emblem steering wheels??? What was dudes screen name???
> [snapback]2926984[/snapback]​*


all i know is it was one of the companies that makes plaques


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Mar 29 2005, 10:55 PM
> *all i know is it was one of the companies that makes plaques
> [snapback]2927004[/snapback]​*


im gonna hunt him down one way or another :biggrin:

ok i found him


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Mar 29 2005, 09:27 PM
> *i rrreallly wish i had more parts that would help
> what would this be used for? a large port front pump? 5000psi  345 bar max  15 gpm  57lpm  and its a parker :biggrin:
> [snapback]2926723[/snapback]​*



I bet we could use that  Can you cover shipping costs?


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

PUT ME DOWN TO DONATE MONEY, BUT WHERE COULD I SEND A MONEY ORDER?


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Mar 30 2005, 01:58 AM
> *im gonna hunt him down one way or another  :biggrin:
> 
> ok i found him
> [snapback]2927008[/snapback]​*


:thumbsup:


----------



## CO-PILOT (Aug 12, 2004)

what size of wheels is going on this car?


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Mar 30 2005, 02:19 AM
> *PUT ME DOWN TO DONATE MONEY, BUT WHERE COULD I SEND A MONEY ORDER?
> [snapback]2927094[/snapback]​*


if anyone wants to donate money and doesnt have paypal they can send it to me and ill paypal it, if anyone hasnt offered yet


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Mar 30 2005, 01:22 AM
> *if anyone wants to donate money and doesnt have paypal they can send it to me and ill paypal it, if anyone hasnt offered yet
> [snapback]2927103[/snapback]​*


dan has


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

WHOS DAN?


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Mar 29 2005, 11:19 PM
> *PUT ME DOWN TO DONATE MONEY, BUT WHERE COULD I SEND A MONEY ORDER?
> [snapback]2927094[/snapback]​*


PM 216RIDER (Big Dan) he is handling all the donation money.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CLINTONCUTTY_@Mar 29 2005, 11:22 PM
> *what size of wheels is going on this car?
> [snapback]2927100[/snapback]​*


You'd have to ask Homeboyz on that question


----------



## CO-PILOT (Aug 12, 2004)

keith himself cant decide on what size


----------



## CO-PILOT (Aug 12, 2004)

BA u gonna talk to the kid tomaro and ask him what size he wants


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Mar 30 2005, 02:26 AM
> *dan has
> [snapback]2927117[/snapback]​*


cool :thumbsup: havent had the chance to go back through the topic


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CLINTONCUTTY_@Mar 29 2005, 11:37 PM
> *BA u gonna talk to the kid tomaro and ask him what size he wants
> [snapback]2927164[/snapback]​*



Yes sir I can do that, can someone find out if Keith will spring for green anodized???


----------



## CO-PILOT (Aug 12, 2004)

remingtons uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

if the mother is asking about name and so on then i think to make her feel more better about things she needs to talk to someone in person...over the phone is koo but can't an't the same and out of respect do it right...i know eastbay works really close to the hospital well i think he still does..i can meet him somewhere..exchange numbers names and explain better whats going on to her in spanish(with my great spanish skills) then playing phone tag...everones doing a great job... just remember this car means a lot cause its something that keeps him fighting and we want her to feel happy about giving it to someone...or i'll go up there today or tommorow i get off work at 2..be there by 3 and give her a list of names numbers and addys of whos doing what...So many bayarea clubs and only a handful helping...i know times are tuff but its time to give back....

here a plan the way i think it should go...

1)himbone should bring the frame to eastbays and eastbay pick up the car..We all chip in for gas.. make sure the gas is payed for..eastbay has a chevy dulley and there gas hogs..

2)lift it with its new frame all painted...we might be able to get a body shop let us use the booth for free or at a discount price to paint the frame candy..since i know theres issues at painting at homes in the bayarea,,,i know 1st hand

3)body work..we have abe helping.Me..My homie Jean.. and Dreamin_Casually ..there more then enough to knock out that car in 3-4 days.. ready to paint..

4) i'll check make the engines is good working order..and do any repairs it needs..we can't have it look pretty and run like shit

5)paint..ok...is someone going to fly down here and paint this or we need a local guy to get down on it.. our list of painters are Eastbay_60 whos doing more then his fair share.. and i can ask my homie freddy and see if he can knock it out..i can get someone to throw some stripping under the candy cheap..  we all know who...waiting on streetlow see if they can give up some advertisement space to see if the paint could be free...or maybe the owner of the paint shop can lay some candy for us...I'll buff the car when is done and make sure the trunk goes to the muralest..

6) interior..mmmmmmmmmmmmmm..still in the air..might have to pay full price or discount price..$1200 and up!

7) people can send me what ever they have for system..i have 2 8inch screens extra 2 amps if we can get a PS2 that be great..i can get some 6x9's or someone has them anything people have send them to me ( Eddie Reyes 6551 baine ave ,newark, ca 94560)if not my homies at CMTTRADING never fail to hook me up!

its a ruff plan and easier said then done buts its a lay out..here my number if anyone whats to hit me up 510-938-4072 about planning things and so on.. i have eastbays number and be getting a hold of him soon...


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

Donations so far:
*USOFAMILY $150.00
impalabuilder.com: $40.00
Y. Flores from CA: $15.00
64kybelair: $30.00
whitetrash: $20.00
Unidos: $15.00
*


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

ALL PARTS WILL BE SHIPPED TO:

CHAGO'S DREAM care of EASTBAY 60
35022 Cabrillo Court
Fremont California 94536

(510)895-5903


I will get the switch cable out today :thumbsup:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

another idea....low vintage is having there car show this weekend......i would but be out of town saterday...someone get them to donate a booth and have acouple of peeps there to get donations for chango..you figure everyone there is into lowriders they have 400 people go though donate $2 each will have a decent amount of money in the pot..almost to get the guts done....oh ya the interior is white already,, stock..he said its clean so we might be able to save some parts and interior won't be so much verses it was red or blue....He also said it was all primered the car..so there some more info...


----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)

After the car is all done you should take it to a show and get it a first place trophy then give it to him...

just my .02


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

we just need to hurry times ticking..we need more lil clubs involved....most of all more bayarea clubs


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

heres just an idea post something in the low vintage topic to see if any one can bring anything to donate for the car and sense lifes finest will be there and jr is hooking the car up he can take what ever is brought to the show for tha cady ?


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

DOes any body know what size shirt he wears Our club would like to send him a custom made club shirt but don't know his size.


----------



## Sonia (Jan 7, 2005)

I will write letters, after all I am one of the writers for Street Customs. I am also the editorial assistant. We are not running ads anymore, so I can't ask them to do an ad, but I can propose it to be featured when it is complete. The idea has already hit the office over here, and I am putting a package together of magazines. I am getting autographed photos from some of our models too. Any other suggestions?

Well, I just got off the phone with Pauly and he shared his story with me of when everyone got together to visit Chago, the idea that I have is to get the models to donate their time at the next show "LG - Fresno" I will ask Larry if he will allow the models to sell pics for Chago. We will take donations and everyone can get pictures with the girls of Street Customs. How does that sound?


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

hey i saw the upper a-arms came from a 79 caddy....theres a 79 caddy over here in the junk yard, i dont know about the model or anything, but can the lowers be used off of it.....its a big mother fucking car, its a four door too....i know your list said that you needed them reinforced but do you need the actual arms or what.....im gonna take pics of it and we will see what we can use...ill post them on here soon, maybe tommorrow..


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

anyone know exactly what model this car is, i dont know alot about caddys so any info and maybe a pic of the model car would help me


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

It probaly is a fleet wood or deville in either case the a arms should be the same.


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

maybe we can contact optima for some yellow tops..they can be shipped... i will dig through my stuff in the garage for extra parts i dont need...maybe we should contact a plaque company to make change a Plaque for his caddy..fot that extra special touch




> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Mar 29 2005, 07:10 PM
> *Here's some info for the batteries. They can't be shipped so they will need to be found locally and I think this would be a first step into getting them donated.
> 
> Corporate Headquarters
> ...


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Just wanted to check back in, and say that last night me and BA got a little crossed up in the contact info. And my apologizes to him, it's all good tho and I've been in contact with eastbay60 as well as MRIMPALA2000510 and they are going to be handling getting the car as they are the ones doing the install and paint and so on. As long as we get this done thats all that will matter, and all I can say is everyone that has responded and put in you are GREAT no doubt about it. Thank you all, the family of Chago appreciates all that we all are doing..


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Mar 30 2005, 01:11 AM
> *I bet we could use that   Can you cover shipping costs?
> [snapback]2927061[/snapback]​*


fo sho :biggrin:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Mar 30 2005, 01:28 AM
> *WHOS DAN?
> [snapback]2927132[/snapback]​*


216rider


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

So does anyone know one the shirt size? If not we will just make an xl and hopefully it will fit him. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

man this cars going to off the hook with lowrider love!


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Mar 30 2005, 09:50 AM
> *So does anyone know one the shirt size? If not we will just make an xl and hopefully it will fit him.  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2928911[/snapback]​*



From the looks of his picture I would guess it would be an XXL if not a 1XXL. You know they all shrink when washed. So bigger would be better. Good looking out.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

when should parts be sent? i mean im sure its when we get the car and have it ready to do right? whens that? anyone have a clue?


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

Thanks for the info we will get the shirt and get it airbrushed asap and then he can be an honorary member of HOUSTON STYLEZ CAR CLUB.


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

WELL JUST START SENDING STUF ITS BETTER TO BE THERE EARLY THAN LATE AND HAVE TO WHAIT ON STUF YOU KNOW


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

i'll be making a donation as soon as i get a chance.......i wanted to let you all know that i think that it is wonderful what you are all doing for our lowrider brother..it's funny how when bad times fall upon us or one of our own we can ban together and help out and be civil......but during regular times we can't............i wonder why that is???? just something to think about........you all have my respect for what you are all doing.............:thumbsup:............the last question that i have is his name...........is it "CHAGO"...........or "CHANGO"......i have seen it written both ways on the post...and i think that should be cleared up especially for those looking to advertise and display stickers etc in solidarity of this cause........

richee


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

PHOTOSHOP PROS!!! I NEED YOUR HELP!!!:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=168197


----------



## Sonia (Jan 7, 2005)

I just got off the phone with Chago and let him know that Street Customs is behind him. He sounded so greatful for all the phone calls and visits. I can start writing those letters, just send me the information. I also left a message for Irene to have her contact me, I would like to help with some fundraisers. To help pay for some of the bigger expenses.


----------



## 510sixone (May 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Mar 30 2005, 12:34 PM
> *i'll be making a donation as soon as i get a chance.......i wanted to let you all know that i think that it is wonderful what you are all doing for our lowrider brother..it's funny how when bad times fall upon us or one of our own we can ban together and help out and be civil......but during regular times we can't............i wonder why that is???? just something to think about........you all have my respect for what you are all doing.............:thumbsup:............the last question that i have is his name...........is it "CHAGO"...........or "CHANGO"......i have seen it written both ways on the post...and i think that should be cleared up especially for those looking to advertise and display stickers etc in solidarity of this cause........
> 
> richee
> [snapback]2929557[/snapback]​*


the guys name is santiago, but he likes to be called CHAGO


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

cool bro--------------thank you for the clarification......to me personally "SANTIAGO" sounds more prestigious........but "CHAGO" it is............. :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by abe0027_@Mar 30 2005, 12:08 PM
> *the guys name is santiago, but he likes to be called CHAGO
> [snapback]2929798[/snapback]​*


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CLINTONCUTTY_@Mar 30 2005, 12:37 AM
> *keith himself cant decide on what size
> [snapback]2927162[/snapback]​*


IM THINK 14...INCH WITH THE ROOF BEING OFF THE CAR... BUT ITS UP TO CHAGO


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Mar 30 2005, 02:36 AM
> *if the mother is asking about name and so on then i think to make her feel more better about things she needs to talk to someone in person...over the phone is koo but can't an't the same and out of respect do it right...i know eastbay works really close to the hospital well i think he still does..i can meet him somewhere..exchange numbers names and explain better whats going on to her in spanish(with my great spanish skills) then playing phone tag...everones doing a great job... just remember this car means a lot cause its something that keeps him fighting and we want her to feel happy about giving it to someone...or i'll go up there today or tommorow i get off work at 2..be there by 3 and give her a list of names numbers and addys of whos doing what...So many bayarea clubs and only a handful helping...i know times are tuff but its time to give back....
> 
> here a plan the way i think it should go...
> ...



This seems like a very solid plan  Meanwhile we will all try to find a interior sponser a chrome sponser and whatever else is needed...

5) Wonder If we could get SHOWANDGO to fly over and spray it????


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Mar 30 2005, 05:45 AM
> *another idea....low vintage is having there car show this weekend......i would but be out of town saterday...someone get them to donate a booth and have acouple of peeps there to get donations for chango..you figure everyone there is into lowriders they have 400 people go though donate $2 each will have a decent amount of money in the pot..almost to get the guts done....oh ya the interior is white already,, stock..he said its clean so we might be able to save some parts and interior won't be so much verses it was red or blue....He also said it was all primered the car..so there some more info...
> [snapback]2927900[/snapback]​*



Anybody that can contact low vintage C.C.?????? Find out about a booth.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sonia_@Mar 30 2005, 08:49 AM
> *I will write letters, after all I am one of the writers for Street Customs.  I am also the editorial assistant. We are not running ads anymore, so I can't ask them to do an ad, but I can propose it to be featured when it is complete. The idea has already hit the office over here, and I am putting a package together of magazines. I am getting autographed photos from some of our models too. Any other suggestions?
> 
> Well, I just got off the phone with Pauly and he shared his story with me of when everyone got together to visit Chago, the idea that I have is to get the models to donate their time at the next show "LG - Fresno" I will ask Larry if he will allow the models to sell pics for Chago. We will take donations and everyone can get pictures with the girls of Street Customs. How does that sound?
> [snapback]2928573[/snapback]​*



Sounds like Chago's gonna be a REALLY happy guy.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 63BEACHCRUIZER_@Mar 30 2005, 09:02 AM
> *hey i saw the upper a-arms came from a 79 caddy....theres a 79 caddy over here in the junk yard, i dont know about the model or anything, but can the lowers be used off of it.....its a big mother fucking car, its a four door too....i know your list said that you needed them reinforced but do you need the actual arms or what.....im gonna take pics of it and we will see what we can use...ill post them on here soon, maybe tommorrow..
> [snapback]2928642[/snapback]​*



YES we need loweres if you got them... Post up if you can get your hands on them.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

lil update...i talked to chango's mother ...its set tommorw after noon me and eastbay_60 will be going to his home in salinas and picking up his ride..he mother said she trust me and Jr with the car..this car is her sons life as she puts it...hes so thankful about this and so is his father.hydrogirl called and we got things straight.. the car will be in eastbay_60's hands of tommorow night..then from there the build up will start...chango wants a candy green met..paint job... white guts and lift the bitch...hes father and brothers are going to gather all the parts so when can pick them up...this is what we need..all the hydro parts asap..i called the paint store and i'm going to meet with them about getting the paint and whats free and whats not...i called a homie from low vintage and he's going to see if i can go collect money for chango saterday..and if i get a free booth if not my homie will get me one,on him..thats if the school lets me get donations..if not i'll sell some pens or something....people that are involved in this please if you haven't PM me your numbers so i can contact you asap!!!


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

here in nothern indiana we are contacting some local business's to try and get some funds to help out... we started today and got a company i deal with on a daily basis to contribute..... i will keep you posted on what comes about here in indiana....


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Mar 30 2005, 09:56 AM
> *when should parts be sent? i mean im sure its when we get the car and have it ready to do right? whens that? anyone have a clue?
> [snapback]2928948[/snapback]​*


Send parts 2 minutes ago :biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sonia_@Mar 30 2005, 11:55 AM
> *I just got off the phone with Chago and let him know that Street Customs is behind him. He sounded so greatful for all the phone calls and visits. I can start writing those letters, just send me the information. I also left a message for Irene to have her contact me, I would like to help with some fundraisers. To help pay for some of the bigger expenses.
> [snapback]2929707[/snapback]​*



Sonia, if you know of ANY interior shops or chrome shops that might be the first place to write a letter and see if we can get some help.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

MUCH LOVE TO YOU CADDIRDAH93...I LOVE THE PLAN YOU TALKED TO ME ABOUT OVER THE PHONE AND SOUNDS PERFECT..MY ADDYS POSTED AND YOU HAVE MY NUMBER..WELL BE IN CONTACT LATER DURING THE WEEKEND AND NEXT WEEK....


ALSO EVERYONE THATS HELP CHANGED THE LIFE AND HEALTH OF A 20 YEAR OLD GUY....HES SO EXCITED AND HIS MOTHER IS SPEECHLESS WHEN IT COMES TO THANKING EVERYONE ON LAY IT LOW!!!

JR MUCH PROPS KNOWING YOU HAVE A PROJECT ON YOUR HANDS THAT YOU WANTED TO GET DONE(HE'S 60 IMPALA) PUTTING YOUR RIDE ON THE BACK BURNER FOR A MINUTE IS KOO...MUCH RESPECT ALONG WITH EVERONE TAKING TIME FROM DAY TO DAY STUFF AND SHOWING SANTIAGO WE CAREE...!


----------



## Sonia (Jan 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Mar 30 2005, 04:07 PM
> *Sonia, if you know of ANY interior shops or chrome shops that might be the first place to write a letter and see if we can get some help.
> [snapback]2930250[/snapback]​*


Do you know what exactly he wants for the interior? My uncle owns Rojas Auto Upholstery in Stockton (My hometown).


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Mar 30 2005, 02:02 PM
> *lil update...i talked to chango's mother ...its set tommorw after noon me and eastbay_60 will be going to his home in salinas and picking up his ride..he mother said she trust me and Jr with the car..this car is her sons life as she puts it...hes so thankful about this and so is his father.hydrogirl called and we got things straight.. the car will be in eastbay_60's hands of tommorow night..then from there the build up will start...chango wants a candy green met..paint job... white guts and lift the bitch...hes father and brothers are going to gather all the parts so when can pick them up...this is what we need..all the hydro parts asap..i called the paint store and i'm going to meet with them about getting the paint and whats free and whats not...i called a homie from low vintage and he's going to see if i can go collect money for chango saterday..and if i get a free booth if not my homie will get me one,on him..thats if the school lets me get donations..if not i'll sell some pens or something....people that are involved in this please if you haven't PM me your numbers so i can contact you asap!!!
> [snapback]2930222[/snapback]​*



~Mark from Showtime Hydraulics will be sending out there donation tommorrow! 

~Everyone else that donated SHIP ASAP!

~I will hit Big Scotty up and let him know ASAP on the pumps.

~Remember we have reinforced arms coming from Big Dan in around a month or so, so builders dont worry about those... Just use the stocks till the new dudes come in


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sonia_@Mar 30 2005, 02:10 PM
> *Do you know what exactly he wants for the interior? My uncle owns Rojas Auto Upholstery in Stockton (My hometown).
> [snapback]2930263[/snapback]​*



I will find out today and let you know :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

HE WANTS WHITE INTERIOR...ITS WHITE RIGHT KNOW BUT NEEDS TO BE RE-DONE...HE AN'T PICKY BUT SOME PILLOW SEATS WILL LOOK NICE...


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

yeah i say use your discretion about it too. i mean obviously do what he wants, but with the experience you all have, it would be nice to throw in some ideas that you know would look good in the end, as a finished product.


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

NO PROBLEM BRO... HOPEFULLY WE GET SOMETHIN TO SEND IN THE NEXT FEW DAYS... I KOW ITS NEEDED BADLY LIKE YOU SAID WHEN WE TALKED.... I WILL KEEP U UPDATED BRO....







> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Mar 30 2005, 03:09 PM
> *MUCH LOVE TO YOU CADDIRDAH93...I LOVE THE PLAN YOU TALKED TO ME ABOUT OVER THE PHONE AND SOUNDS PERFECT..MY ADDYS POSTED AND YOU HAVE MY NUMBER..WELL BE IN CONTACT LATER DURING THE WEEKEND AND NEXT WEEK....
> ALSO EVERYONE THATS HELP CHANGED THE LIFE AND HEALTH OF A 20 YEAR OLD GUY....HES SO EXCITED AND HIS MOTHER IS SPEECHLESS WHEN IT COMES TO THANKING EVERYONE ON LAY IT LOW!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

WELL SENSE IM DOWN THE STREET COUNT ME IN FOR WHAT EVER, HEY HOW BOUT TRYING TO GET A SPONSOR FOR THE BEAT LIKE MAY B JUNIOR CAR STEREO OT BIG WILL ?


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

i have the switch box ready and boxed for shipping...where do i send to?

i have a car package from the kids here at school that will be ready manana...where do i send that to bro?


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

also (IMPORTANT)... if everyone who has a chance to work on the car (whether it's interior, reinforcing, hydros, ANYTHING regarding the car) could snap pics of the install process, not only for the website (which will be done by this evening), but also in the future, when this is all done and the project's completed, to have a "photo album" online with all the pictures of the car, work done on the car, etc.

any pictures you want on the website you can email to me::
[email protected]

Thanks
~Lorenzo


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stealth_@Mar 30 2005, 04:26 PM
> *also (IMPORTANT)... if everyone who has a chance to work on the car (whether it's interior, reinforcing, hydros, ANYTHING regarding the car) could snap pics of the install process, not only for the website (which will be done by this evening), but also in the future, when this is all done and the project's completed, to have a "photo album" online with all the pictures of the car, work done on the car, etc.
> 
> any pictures you want on the website you can email to me::
> ...


i was thinking the same thing


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

EAZY COME BY MY HOUSE AFTER WORK...


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

ko 


and here it is once again 

ALL PARTS WILL BE SHIPPED TO:

EASTBAY 60
35022 Cabrillo Court
Fremont California 94536

(510)895-5903


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Mar 30 2005, 02:25 PM
> *i have the switch box ready and boxed for shipping...where do i send to?
> 
> i have a car package from the kids here at school that will be ready manana...where do i send that to bro?
> [snapback]2930312[/snapback]​*


Switch box goes too-
EASTBAY 60
35022 Cabrillo Court
Fremont California 94536


Care Package goes too-
UCSF MEDICAL CENTER 
Santiago Hernadez
505 PARNASSUS AVE ROOM L762
SAN FRANISCO,CA 94143


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

I just got off the phone with Chago... First off he wishes everyone involved a huge "THANK YOU".

I went over some things with him:

Wheel size- 14x7 (green spokes if possible)
Interior- White and as close to factory as possible
Paint- Organic Green Candy with silver metal flake
Trunk Mural- Jesus' Face w/ some crosses and similar stuff in the background
Engine- he says is alittle tired... 425 cid (so lets keep a look out for a new one)
Chrome- he thinks it will be much cleaner all chrome as aposed to gold
Window Etching- somthing to match the theme of the car (religious)
*HE WOULD REALLY LIKE A CONTINENTAL KIT
No castle grille he wants stock grille


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

IF YOU HAVE DONATED PARTS, SHIP THEM ASAP. PROJECT STARTS TOMMORROW EVENING

...................................................................................................................
ALL PARTS WILL BE SHIPPED TO:

CHAGO'S DREAM care of EASTBAY 60
35022 Cabrillo Court
Fremont California 94536

(510)895-5903
..................................................................................................................

~Paypal Account for buildup/hospital bills~
Send all paypal to: 
[email protected]
..................................................................................................................

~PARTS/LABOR LIST~

Interior~
Needed

Chromer~
Needed

Continental kit~
Needed

Hydraulics~
The Jendas- parts
BIG-SCOTTY- pumps
Big Dan- extended and molded upper A-arms and some more goodies
Eastbay60- install
Nacho Individuals- pair of 4.5 ton coils
Maverick- front cylinders
***See the checklist below 

Frame~
Himbone

Rims~
Homeboyz

Tires~
CLINTONCUTTY

Parts~
Undr8ed- 79 parts car/ Interior peices
64KyBelair
B_A_RIDER- continental kit rim
Hydrohype- scrape bar for titanium blocks

Body work~
MRIMPALA2000510 and Abe0027
olskoolkaddy- silver base coat

Paint~
Showandgo
or
eastbay 60 if we cant get it out east.
olskoolkaddy- gallon of silver base coat and sealer
Issac Perez- Mural

Paint Materials~
MRIMPALA2000510- has the hook up

Stereo~
63 ss rider- 5 1/4s
64KyBelair- 5 1/4s 
MRIMPALA2000510- amps, deck, speakers, TV and dvd player

Glass Etching~
EAZY_510

Car Shipping/parts/hospital bills Money~
B_A_RIDER- $100
Maverick- $50
Dusternut
63BEACHCRUIZER
USOFAMILY-$150 (recieved)
impalabuilder.com- $40.00 (recieved)
Y. Flores from CA- $15.00 (recieved)
64kybelair: $30.00
whitetrash: $20.00
Unidos: $15.00
CaddyRidah- fundraiser
ALCOCER247- money drive
The Jendas- gladiator series car show and hop proceeds

Web Site and Hosting~
Stealth 
Vertex

..................................................................................................................... 
.....................................................................................................................


~HYDRAULICS CHECKLIST~

Pumps- Big Scotty
Front Dump- Big Scotty and Showtime hydraulics (CHROME Dump)
Rear Dumps- Big Scotty and Showtime hydraulics (2 BLOW PROOFS)
Return Lines- Big Dan (4)
Fittings- Big Dan (misc.) and Big Scotty (fittings on the pumps)
Slowdowns- Big Dan (2)
Check valves- Big Dan (4) and Mark (1/2inch checkvalve)
Rear hoses or hard lines- Showtime hydraulics (2 6FOOT #6)
Front hose (15 ft.?)- Showtime Hydraulics (2 15.5 FOOT #6)
BMH y block 3/4" in 1/2"- Tufly
Batteries- NEEDED
Solenoids- Showtime Hydraulics (6 ACCURATES)
Battery rack materials- Eastbay_60
Battery Cables- NEEDED
Quick Disconnect- BigLinc
Front Cylinders- Maverick (chrome 8’s)
Rear Cylinders- Showtime Hydraulics (12 " COMP CYLINDERS)
Front Coils- Nacho Individual (4.5 ton)
Rear Coils- BigLinc (pre-cut 2 ton)
Powerballs/ Hyme joints- Showtime Hydraulics (SHOWBALLS)
Rear Deep Cups- Showtime Hydraulics ( REV DEEP CUPS)
Front Cups- Showtime Hydraulics (STD CUPS)
Donuts- 509Rider
Upper A-arms (79’ Cadillac Coupe)- WESTSIDE CUSTOMS
Upper A-arms extended and reinforced- Big Dan
Lower A-arms reinforced- NEEDED
Lower Trailing Arms- WESTSIDE CUSTOMS
Trailing Arms boxed- Big Dan
Rear End Reinforcement- NEEDED
Switch box/panel- 73 Riviera 
Switches and switch extensions- Showtime Hydraulics (10 CHROME )
Switch Cable- USOFAMILY
Extra long brake line for rear- NEEDED
Longer Front brake lines (?)- (If needed) NEEDED
New Ball Joints- 509Rider
Wire Bail- NEEDED
Rear Accumulators (?)- NEEDED


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

wow impressive.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Ok guys/girls,

My girl leaves for Hawaii tommorrow morning, so im gonna go spend some time with her. Alot of stuff needs to be done though.

Can some people step-up and-

1. PM parts donaters and tell them to ship out there parts to EASTBAY_60 asap. (I already contacted BIG SCOTTY, MAVERICK, AND MARK from Showtime Hydraulics)

2. Someone copy and paste the list onto www.Low-riders.com under Big Dans Chagos thread.

3. Someone contact SHOWANDGO and see if he would be able to fly out to californa to spray the ride.

THANKS.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

handle your bussness B A..you done a lot more to come later tonight..


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

I just got in from work and I'm so happy that I read that you all have got the car locked in... GOOD JOB and now it begins. Much Love to you all


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

i already talked to big linc and he is sending his stuff out tomorrow.... anyone have showandgo's number i am willing to call him for you guys.... i am also going to tlk to bob aka street sweeperz and see if he would be available if noone else can paint..... let me know asap.... my number is 574-340-5291.....


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Talked to Maverick and he will be shipping the front cylinders Monday.

and 

Mark from Showtime is shipping parts tommorrow.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

ok here is the deal. i am more than willing to paint this car but the problem is i am not a baller, i run a shop here in detroit and times are tough. i cant fly and leave my shop for a week to paint this car with the way things are right now. trust me i really would do what i can to paint the car but i know i cant leave the shop at this point in time. shop number is 313-371-9085


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

eastbay60 and I will be picking up the car frame on saturday evening, well get some pics asap


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

okay I took a minute and pm'd everyone with parts asking to ship out asap!


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Mar 30 2005, 05:02 PM
> *YES we need loweres if you got them... Post up if you can get your hands on them.
> [snapback]2930221[/snapback]​*


ok........ill go tommorrow and get pic before i buy them, if they look right i will pay for them and you can tell me where to ship them....i dont hav ethe resources to reinforce them so the best thing to do would be to let me ship them to whoever is gonns reinforce them...maybe 216RIDER will let me ship them to him, then then can get there from him...


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

I took care of Low-rider.com for you, I posted all the info for them under Dan's post.


----------



## bigsexy408 (Jul 4, 2003)

wassup i aint got much cash i can kick down right now but i can turn a wrench or two , if you homeboys need help with anything let me know i'd be glad to do anything to help the cause. im from san jo


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

For the website, i need PHONE NUMBERS and/or EMAIL ADDRESSES of all key members in this project... BA, Dan, etc. ... you know who you are. the purpose being if someone has a question, wants to donate something, etc. they'll need to contact someone.

Apparently the site URL's going to (possibly) be announced on a radio station in the next day or two, so vertex, plz contact me about hosting it... the domain i already have: www.changosdream.com, and 99% of the website's done, i just need to get it hosted, and get contact information up.

As soon as possible
Thanks
~Lorenzo


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

Hey Dan, I sent my money paypal, let me know when you get it homie


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 30 2005, 05:08 PM
> *wow impressive.
> [snapback]2930509[/snapback]​*


Indeed...I am very impressed myself also...Keep it up guys...Amazing...


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

this is great!! helping out a man in need. this is the reason i lowride!!


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

IM THINKIN GREEN DISH/FRONT SPOKES/MIDDLE SPOKES...AND HUB,,,,AND BACK SPOKES WHITE CROME NIBBLES AND KOFF,,,,COLOR SPOKES ARE WAY TO EASY FOR THIS CAR....HES GOING TO NEED 5 RIMMS RIGTH,,,...SO AS SOON AS WE GET A COLOR THAN WE CAN GO FROM THERE....HE SAID GREEN.........SO HOW ABOUT A PIN SPRIPPER??/ AND THE YOUNG DUDE WHOS DOING MURALS...CAN THEY HELP.....IS THIS COLOR RIGTH?


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

I am more than willing to help out anyway i can but, I dont have the extra funding available to fly out there & paint the car for him .... I think it would be easier to have a local painter finish the car ... 

I could do something else for him if thats OK ....?????



I can weld up them lowers arms if you guys have them..

Lavish here could make a custom Plasma cut plaque or something for his ride out of steel ............ 

I could pitch in some flakes or something for the paint, make him a custom sign or something -- LMK if there is something i could custom paint for him - Im down for that all day .................






I would love to come out there & paint the ride something custom - I just dont have enuff money to do so because im spending all that i have to open up my small shop & its exhausting my savings........... LMK if there is something that can be done for the homie that I can do up & ship it out -- Im more than willing to do that ...................... 

LMK BOB_T


----------



## CO-PILOT (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Mar 30 2005, 09:37 PM
> *I am more than willing to help out anyway i can but, I dont have the extra funding available to fly out there & paint the car for him .... I think it would be easier to have a local painter finish the car ...
> 
> I could do something else for him if thats OK ....?????
> ...


how they ship the trunk lid and hood to u and u lay down that mad skill in mn just an idea, be a bitch to ship them big ass pieces tho but as far as i know it be in good hands and well worth. 


ps how much them toilet seats go for? :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Mar 30 2005, 10:37 PM
> *I am more than willing to help out anyway i can but, I dont have the extra funding available to fly out there & paint the car for him .... I think it would be easier to have a local painter finish the car ...
> 
> I could do something else for him if thats OK ....?????
> ...


This is the way alot of us feel that are so far away, glad your steppin up and offerin what you can homie.


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

Shipping alone on them items would cost the same as paying a muralist to do something decent locally - just to ship them this way ...........!!!!!!!!!


It would cost double really & money is an issue when you have to stretch it out ..................



--- Send me them lower arms & I would get em strapped up otherwise i could maybe paint some Cad key designed plasma cut plaques or somethign from the big homie Lavish - I can do them kandy green & flaked out just like this :


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

homeboyz cars going to be candy organic green over a silver base,,,as far as help we only have 8 strong people willing to help....we need more that are willing to..as paint goes i'll call you showandgo..well talk... i have a shop that looks like there intested in helping out..once i get things straight and the car here i'll come at them with a plan..its been a long day....time for bed..i'll keep you guys posted and thank you sonia!!!!for the letter i sent them ...lets cross our fingers....


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Mar 30 2005, 10:49 PM
> *Shipping alone on them items would cost the same as paying a muralist to do something decent locally - just to ship them this way ...........!!!!!!!!!
> It would cost double really & money is an issue when you have to stretch it out ..................
> --- Send me them lower arms & I would get em strapped up otherwise i could maybe paint some Cad key designed plasma cut plaques or somethign from the big homie Lavish - I can do them kandy green & flaked out just like this :
> [snapback]2932006[/snapback]​*


Homie can have mine that I got from Lavish...


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick7922_@Mar 30 2005, 10:52 PM
> *Homie can have mine that I got from Lavish...
> [snapback]2932019[/snapback]​*


My caddy tank plates.


----------



## Peoples Champ (Mar 15, 2005)

I got a old PS2 if you wanna put it in the homies ride?  Let me know, Has a couple controllers. Just need it to be cleaned. I'd be happy to donate


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

i feel you bro, i aint rich either,but i like to help out as much as i can. i know it takes alot to have a shop so dont even worry about it. as for a painter , we have a guy named freddy ( baylife car club) from the paint shop that might do it, or if not i have no problems doing it. thanks for the involvement! 



> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 30 2005, 07:17 PM
> *ok here is the deal. i am more than willing to paint this car but the problem is i am not a baller, i run a shop here in detroit and times are tough. i cant fly and leave my shop for a week to paint this car with the way things are right now. trust me i really would do what i can to paint the car but i know i cant leave the shop at this point in time. shop number is 313-371-9085
> [snapback]2931027[/snapback]​*


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

yes please send the playstation!!!


----------



## Peoples Champ (Mar 15, 2005)

Alright, Will mail it sometime this week for the homie


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 63BEACHCRUIZER_@Mar 30 2005, 06:29 PM
> *ok........ill go tommorrow and get pic before i buy them, if they look right i will pay for them and you can tell me where to ship them....i dont hav ethe resources to reinforce  them so the best thing to do would be to let me ship them to whoever is gonns reinforce them...maybe 216RIDER will let me ship them to him, then then can get there from him...
> [snapback]2931327[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: We will have to check with Dan though... He already has a big handfull of stuff to do. Maybe Street Sweepaz can do the lowers?


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Mar 30 2005, 06:44 PM
> *I took care of Low-rider.com for you, I posted all the info for them under Dan's post.
> [snapback]2931379[/snapback]​*


Thank you


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stealth_@Mar 30 2005, 07:47 PM
> *For the website, i need PHONE NUMBERS and/or EMAIL ADDRESSES of all key members in this project... BA, Dan, etc. ... you know who you are.  the purpose being if someone has a question, wants to donate something, etc. they'll need to contact someone.
> 
> Apparently the site URL's going to (possibly) be announced on a radio station in the next day or two, so vertex, plz contact me about hosting it... the domain i already have: www.changosdream.com, and 99% of the website's done, i just need to get it hosted, and get contact information up.
> ...



AWSOME  Bret Rider.... [email protected]
Keep us posted, cant wait to see it.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 30 2005, 08:34 PM
> *IM THINKIN  GREEN DISH/FRONT SPOKES/MIDDLE SPOKES...AND HUB,,,,AND BACK SPOKES WHITE CROME NIBBLES AND KOFF,,,,COLOR SPOKES ARE WAY TO EASY FOR THIS CAR....HES GOING TO NEED 5 RIMMS RIGTH,,,...SO AS SOON AS WE GET A COLOR THAN WE CAN GO FROM THERE....HE SAID GREEN.........SO HOW ABOUT  A PIN SPRIPPER??/ AND THE YOUNG DUDE WHOS DOING MURALS...CAN THEY HELP.....IS THIS COLOR RIGTH?
> [snapback]2931933[/snapback]​*


I like that color, I dont know though we may want to wait for the paint to get shot cuz it might be alittle lighter???


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Mar 30 2005, 08:37 PM
> *I am more than willing to help out anyway i can but, I dont have the extra funding available to fly out there & paint the car for him .... I think it would be easier to have a local painter finish the car ...
> 
> I could do something else for him if thats OK ....?????
> ...


Can you get with 63BEACHCRUIZER on the lowers??


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maverick7922_@Mar 30 2005, 08:52 PM
> *Homie can have mine that I got from Lavish...
> [snapback]2932019[/snapback]​*


Ship them up to StreetSweepaz for paint


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 63BEACHCRUIZER_@Mar 30 2005, 08:29 PM
> *ok........ill go tommorrow and get pic before i buy them, if they look right i will pay for them and you can tell me where to ship them....i dont hav ethe resources to reinforce  them so the best thing to do would be to let me ship them to whoever is gonns reinforce them...maybe 216RIDER will let me ship them to him, then then can get there from him...
> [snapback]2931327[/snapback]​*



:thumbsup: marine


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

OKAY GUYS/GALS here is a update:

I got 9 pm's back so far and here are a list of people that will be shipping out ASAP...

509Rider
BigLinc
MARK
64kyBelair
USOFAMILY
63 ss rider
216RIDER
Mark from Showtime Hydraulics
Hydrohype
Nacho Individuals LA


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

i will ship friday, hope thats cool


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

IF YOU HAVE DONATED PARTS, SHIP THEM ASAP. PROJECT STARTS TOMMORROW EVENING

...................................................................................................................
ALL PARTS WILL BE SHIPPED TO:

CHAGO'S DREAM care of EASTBAY 60
35022 Cabrillo Court
Fremont California 94536

(510)895-5903
..................................................................................................................

~Paypal Account for buildup/hospital bills~
Send all paypal to: 
[email protected]
..................................................................................................................

~PARTS/LABOR LIST~

Interior~
NEEDED

Chromer~
NEEDED

Batteries~
NEEDED

Continental kit~
NEEDED

Hydraulics~
The Jendas- parts
BIG-SCOTTY- pumps
Big Dan- extended and molded upper A-arms and some more goodies
Eastbay60- install
Nacho Individuals- pair of 4.5 ton coils
Maverick- front cylinders
***See the checklist below 

Frame~
Himbone

Rims~
Homeboyz

Tires~
CLINTONCUTTY

Parts~
Undr8ed- 79 parts car/ Interior peices
64KyBelair
B_A_RIDER- continental kit rim
Hydrohype- scrape bar for titanium blocks

Body work~
MRIMPALA2000510 and Abe0027
olskoolkaddy- silver base coat

Paint~
Showandgo
or
eastbay 60 if we cant get it out east.
olskoolkaddy- gallon of silver base coat and sealer
Issac Perez- Mural

Paint Materials~
MRIMPALA2000510- has the hook up

Stereo/Electronics~
63 ss rider- 5 1/4s
MRIMPALA2000510- amps, deck, speakers, TV and dvd player
PitbullPimp- PS2

Glass Etching~
EAZY_510

Car Shipping/parts/hospital bills Money~
B_A_RIDER- $100
Maverick- $50
Dusternut
63BEACHCRUIZER
USOFAMILY-$150 (recieved)
impalabuilder.com- $40.00 (recieved)
Y. Flores from CA- $15.00 (recieved)
64kybelair: $30.00
whitetrash: $20.00
Unidos: $15.00
CaddyRidah- fundraiser
ALCOCER247- money drive
The Jendas- gladiator series car show and hop proceeds

Web Site and Hosting~
Stealth 
Vertex

..................................................................................................................... 
.....................................................................................................................


~HYDRAULICS CHECKLIST~

Batteries- NEEDED
Battery Cables- NEEDED
Rear End Reinforcement- NEEDED
Extra long brake line for rear- NEEDED
Longer Front brake lines (?)- (If needed) NEEDED
Accumulators (?)- NEEDED
Pumps- Big Scotty
Front Dump- Big Scotty and Showtime hydraulics (CHROME Dump)
Rear Dumps- Big Scotty and Showtime hydraulics (2 BLOW PROOFS)
Return Lines- Big Dan (4)
Fittings- Big Dan (misc.) and Big Scotty (fittings on the pumps)
Slowdowns- Big Dan (2)
Check valves- Big Dan (4) and Mark (1/2inch checkvalve)
Rear hoses or hard lines- Showtime hydraulics (2 6FOOT #6)
Front hose (15 ft.?)- Showtime Hydraulics (2 15.5 FOOT #6)
Y Block - Tufly (BMH y block 3/4" in 1/2"- )
Caddy Backing Plates- Maverick
Solenoids- Showtime Hydraulics (6 ACCURATES)
Battery rack materials- Eastbay_60
Quick Disconnect- BigLinc
Front Cylinders- Maverick (chrome 8’s)
Rear Cylinders- Showtime Hydraulics (12 " COMP CYLINDERS)
Front Coils- Nacho Individual (4.5 ton)
Rear Coils- BigLinc (pre-cut 2 ton)
Powerballs/ Hyme joints- Showtime Hydraulics (SHOWBALLS)
Rear Deep Cups- Showtime Hydraulics ( REV DEEP CUPS)
Front Cups- Showtime Hydraulics (STD CUPS)
Donuts- 509Rider
Upper A-arms (79’ Cadillac Coupe)- WESTSIDE CUSTOMS
Upper A-arms extended and reinforced- Big Dan
Lower A-arms (79' Cadillac)- 63BEACHCRUIZER ??
Lower A-arms reinforced- STREET SWEEPAZ
Lower Trailing Arms- WESTSIDE CUSTOMS
Trailing Arms boxed- Big Dan
Switch box/panel- 73 Riviera 
Switches and switch extensions- Showtime Hydraulics (10 CHROME )
Switch Cable- USOFAMILY
New Ball Joints- 509Rider


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Mar 30 2005, 11:03 PM
> *i will ship friday, hope thats cool
> [snapback]2932470[/snapback]​*


sooner the better


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Mar 31 2005, 02:05 AM
> *sooner the better
> [snapback]2932480[/snapback]​*


ill try for tomarrow but its a busy day

do we have a first/last name for eastbay60?


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Mar 30 2005, 11:07 PM
> *ill try for tomarrow but its a busy day
> 
> do we have a first/last name for eastbay60?
> [snapback]2932488[/snapback]​*



Oh wait... I was thinking the friday after this one, my bad. If you get them out this Friday will be on schedule


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Mar 31 2005, 02:10 AM
> *Oh wait... I was thinking the friday after this one, my bad. If you get them out this Friday will be on schedule
> [snapback]2932494[/snapback]​*


cool, ill ship priority so they get it as quickly as possible


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Excellent job everybody, way to be on top of things


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

You are doing a fine job, and I commend you BA Rider, but has anyone thought about giving this young man the gift of life? 

I believe he needs a bone marrow that is compatible to his. 

Perhaps we can help him stay alive by going to our local hospitals and finding out if our marrow may be compatible to his.

I am sure he would appreciate this even more.

(Food for Thought)


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

That is a very good idea and deffinitly is worth a shot... I dont know what all is involved. Do you need health care to be tested?


----------



## 64KyBelair (Dec 6, 2004)

hey ba rider is there a need for two sets of 5 1/4 if not i'll get something else to send out to him lmk


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64KyBelair_@Mar 30 2005, 11:45 PM
> *hey ba rider is there a need for two sets of 5 1/4 if not i'll get something else to send out to him lmk
> [snapback]2932590[/snapback]​*


Yeah, lol guess i didnt catch that... If you got somthing else to send thats not on the list that would probably help out more. Sorry about that.


----------



## 64KyBelair (Dec 6, 2004)

its all good i think i might have some older sony 6 1/2's if needed...i'll check tomorrow


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Mar 31 2005, 12:34 AM
> *You are doing a fine job, and I commend you BA Rider, but has anyone thought about giving this young man the gift of life?
> 
> I believe he needs a bone marrow that is compatible to his.
> ...


I DO KNOW THEY ARE CHECKIN SOME OF HIS FAMILY MENBERS, FIRST...AND IF NOTHING WORKS THEY WILL LOOK FOR A SOMEONE THAT WILL MATCH....


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Thats great to hear Keith. There is nothing more valuable than the gift of LIFE.

PEACE


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Mar 30 2005, 11:45 PM
> *Can you get with 63BEACHCRUIZER on the lowers??
> [snapback]2932417[/snapback]​*




No problem there on the lowers.............. My contact number is on my signature





--- Lavish is a homie & lives close by to me so , thats not a problem .......... Im sure we can find some other items to paint as well .....


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

Bone marrow huh ???? You can count me in but, its a long shot to match up the blood types i think ,,,,, Im not a wizz with medical terminology & that so , Let us all know


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

not word on the pumps......I called and left a message but no call back!

NewStyleking called and offered his man power..something thats worth more then money right know..

theres a lot of shit people what to see done with this car but we need to see it before its done...where 50/50 on the frame swap..well see when the cars in our hands... where trying to do a year and some change worth of work in weeks...its going to be a clean ass car and we need to work with what we have


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

what kind of setup is going in the ride???? showtime??? or what????


i might have something.............



i think the coolest thing would be for the magazine to do a whole magazine dedicated to this story with tons of pics relating to the build.........that magazine would be the best issue i ever read or bought for that matter......it would show TRUE lowrider pride



i was alos wondering if this topic could get pinned?????


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

you're not going to be changing out the engine are you? those 424 c.i.s are badass, i say stick with the engine... even if it just needs some work on it. i mean if it's seized or something, then sure, but otherwise, it's a good engine that'll last as long as most people if you take care of it.


----------



## Sonia (Jan 7, 2005)

I have a general sponsorship/donation request letter completed. If anyone would like me to email them a copy, please PM me or email me at [email protected] or send me the contact information and I will get the letter out to them. Include a fax number or mailing address.


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

VERTEX: i need that FTP info ASAP man, please let me know.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

iight, i shipped out the check valve. the lady at the counter asked what was it, so i told her about chago, shes thinks whats going on is very nice :biggrin: so thats cool. i sent it priority

o yeah, make sure that lots of project pics get posted in like another forum maybe just for it.


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

ok people these are few pics of the artwork that 40 little kiddos in my program did for Chago! I have bound them together and will ship them along with the switchbox first thing in the am!! I know where to send switchbox, but where do I send artwork? Do I send it to the hospital?



































Johnny


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

That is SO SWEET of you and those kids, brought another tear to my eyes.


----------



## Tilburglowridaz (Mar 21, 2005)

i have much respect for you and the kids, i am sure Chago wil be happy wit the drawnings


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

you know the truth is that these little ones immediately went to work for him...we (teachers and myself) sat down and showed the children pictures of Chago and explained that he was ill...they are just wonderful..we hope he likes them.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Mar 31 2005, 01:04 PM
> *ok people these are few pics of the artwork that 40 little kiddos in my program did for Chago! I have bound them together and will ship them along with the switchbox first thing in the am!! I know where to send switchbox, but where do I send artwork? Do I send it to the hospital?
> 
> 
> ...


Those kids are awsome :biggrin: Yes, ship it directly to Chago. If you need the address PM me


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

What's the good word homie's are we gonna do this with the laptop if so hit me up I wanna send it out


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

When I get on my computer and it takes me over a hour to check and reply to all the PM's and emails I've recieved on Chago's Dream... That is AWSOME  Everyone is doing a great job and is really on top of things.

One thing I want to make sure is that people are still calling Chago to say whats up, see how he's doing and to keep him company whenever they can... 1-415-353-8176

Another thing is I wrote a letter out to Lowrider Mag. to see if they will publish it or even make a donation to Chago's medical bills there selfs. I followed up with a email and got one back, Hopefully they will print it. I think I will also try to talk them into having a booth or somthing for donations at all the LRM events for Chago. 

Keep up the good work everyone :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Mar 31 2005, 04:59 AM
> *not word on the pumps......I called and left a message but no call back!
> 
> NewStyleking called and offered his man power..something thats worth more then money right know..
> ...


"not word on the pumps......I called and left a message but no call back"

WE TALKED TODAY ABE!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti-_@Mar 31 2005, 01:58 PM
> *What's the good word homie's are we gonna do this with the laptop if so hit me up I wanna send it out
> [snapback]2935054[/snapback]​*



Send it out bro, That will give somthing for Chago to do while he's at the hospital plus he can get in here with us and chop it up :biggrin: PM me if you need the address.


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

:biggrin: OK now .. this is the kind of thing that lifts your spirit. This is what drives me day in and day out here in IRAQ. You guys are bonding together to help someone in need. I am extremely happy to see this. 

Please let him know that all the guys that are here serving with me in IRAQ that we are pulling for him here and that we wish him the best.  

GREAT WORK EVERYONE !!


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

kelly and i have put out some letters to companys here in southbend with a picture of chago on it explaining what is wrong and hopefully i will get some responses soon...... i will keep you all updated on how that is going..... one love.... this is a great thing we are all doing... my hats off to everyone....


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADDIRIDAH93_@Mar 31 2005, 02:24 PM
> *kelly and i have put out some letters to companys here in southbend with a picture of chago on it explaining what is wrong  and hopefully i will get some responses soon...... i will keep you all updated on how that is going..... one love.... this is a great thing we are all doing... my hats off to everyone....
> [snapback]2935141[/snapback]​*



Good Job Fred :thumbsup:


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

did you guys find a painter yet? i think biglinc knows someone out that way you guys should pm him and have him talk to his friend


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

homie big scotty..i know ..i know...we talked and he tied up but the pumps are on there way...right on big dogg!!!


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

EVERYONE THAT DONATED PARTS, SHIP THEM OUT ASAP!

...................................................................................................................
ALL PARTS WILL BE SHIPPED TO:

CHAGO'S DREAM care of EASTBAY 60
35022 Cabrillo Court
Fremont California 94536

(510)895-5903
..................................................................................................................

~Paypal Account for buildup/hospital bills~
Send all paypal to: 
[email protected]
..................................................................................................................

~PARTS/LABOR LIST~

Interior~
NEEDED

Chromer~
NEEDED

Batteries~
NEEDED

Continental kit~
NEEDED

Hydraulics~
The Jendas- parts
BIG-SCOTTY- pumps
Big Dan- extended and molded upper A-arms and some more goodies
Eastbay60- install
Nacho Individuals- pair of 4.5 ton coils
Maverick- front cylinders
***See the checklist below 

Frame~
Himbone

Rims~
Homeboyz

Tires~
CLINTONCUTTY

Parts~
Undr8ed- 79 parts car/ Interior peices
64KyBelair
B_A_RIDER- continental kit rim
Hydrohype- scrape bar for titanium blocks

Body work~
MRIMPALA2000510 and Abe0027
olskoolkaddy- silver base coat

Paint~
Showandgo
or
eastbay 60 if we cant get it out east.
olskoolkaddy- gallon of silver base coat and sealer
Issac Perez- Mural

Paint Materials~
MRIMPALA2000510- has the hook up

Stereo/Electronics~
63 ss rider- 5 1/4s
MRIMPALA2000510- amps, deck, speakers, TV and dvd player
PitbullPimp- PS2

Glass Etching~
EAZY_510

Car Shipping/parts/hospital bills Money~
B_A_RIDER- $100
Maverick- $50
Dusternut
63BEACHCRUIZER
USOFAMILY-$150 (recieved)
impalabuilder.com- $40.00 (recieved)
Y. Flores from CA- $15.00 (recieved)
64kybelair: $30.00
whitetrash: $20.00
Unidos: $15.00
CaddyRidah- fundraiser
ALCOCER247- money drive
The Jendas- gladiator series car show and hop proceeds

Web Site and Hosting~
Stealth 
Vertex

..................................................................................................................... 
.....................................................................................................................


~HYDRAULICS CHECKLIST~

Batteries- NEEDED
Battery Cables- NEEDED
Rear End Reinforcement- NEEDED
Extra long brake line for rear- NEEDED
Longer Front brake lines (?)- (If needed) NEEDED
Accumulators (?)- NEEDED
Pumps- Big Scotty
Front Dump- Big Scotty and Showtime hydraulics (CHROME Dump)
Rear Dumps- Big Scotty and Showtime hydraulics (2 BLOW PROOFS)
Return Lines- Big Dan (4)
Fittings- Big Dan (misc.) and Big Scotty (fittings on the pumps)
Slowdowns- Big Dan (2)
Check valves- Big Dan (4) and Mark (1/2inch checkvalve)
Rear hoses or hard lines- Showtime hydraulics (2 6FOOT #6)
Front hose (15 ft.?)- Showtime Hydraulics (2 15.5 FOOT #6)
Y Block - Tufly (BMH y block 3/4" in 1/2"- )
Caddy Backing Plates- Maverick
Solenoids- Showtime Hydraulics (6 ACCURATES)
Battery rack materials- Eastbay_60
Quick Disconnect- BigLinc
Front Cylinders- Maverick (chrome 8’s)
Rear Cylinders- Showtime Hydraulics (12 " COMP CYLINDERS)
Front Coils- Nacho Individual (4.5 ton)
Rear Coils- BigLinc (pre-cut 2 ton)
Powerballs/ Hyme joints- Showtime Hydraulics (SHOWBALLS)
Rear Deep Cups- Showtime Hydraulics ( REV DEEP CUPS)
Front Cups- Showtime Hydraulics (STD CUPS)
Donuts- 509Rider
Upper A-arms (79’ Cadillac Coupe)- WESTSIDE CUSTOMS
Upper A-arms extended and reinforced- Big Dan
Lower A-arms (79' Cadillac)- 63BEACHCRUIZER ??
Lower A-arms reinforced- STREET SWEEPAZ
Lower Trailing Arms- WESTSIDE CUSTOMS
Trailing Arms boxed- Big Dan
Switch box/panel- 73 Riviera 
Switches and switch extensions- Showtime Hydraulics (10 CHROME )
Switch Cable- USOFAMILY
New Ball Joints- 509Rider


----------



## bigluv71 (Feb 20, 2004)

Would a swivel bucket out of a 75 monte match up? If so do you think that he would be interested? It is only dirvers side. I was going to put it in my monte, but If it would help the cause Im more than willing to part with it. The seat is shot, but the swivel works fine.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigluv71_@Mar 31 2005, 03:56 PM
> *Would a swivel bucket out of a 75 monte match up? If so do you think that he would be interested? It is only dirvers side. I was going to put it in my monte, but If it would help the cause Im more than willing to part with it. The seat is shot, but the swivel works fine.
> [snapback]2935646[/snapback]​*



If we could track down a passanger side one...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

does anyone know the young mans prognosis?


----------



## vertex (Jun 3, 2002)

www.chagosdream.com it might work for some and not for others, depends on your dns servers cache length. It will be up for those who cant see it by the AM.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

Donations so far:
*USOFAMILY $150.00
impalabuilder.com: $40.00
Y. Flores from CA: $15.00
64kybelair: $30.00
whitetrash: $20.00
Unidos: $15.00
Maverick: $50.00
*


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

I sent you my donation, you should receive it by the end of this week.


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

73 Riveria, that is a great idea getting the kids involved with the whole project :thumbsup: props to the teachers and yourself.


----------



## bigsexy408 (Jul 4, 2003)

maybe we should setup a local bank account and get some newspapers involved with the story so that we might be able to get out to other clubs in the bay that dont get on the net , that might be willing to help with manpower and donations. maybe someone should call a few of the newspapers or newschannels in the bay to tell his story, it'd give it more puiblicity so that we could get more funds for medical and family expenses and also would be a positive for the lowriding scene as well  nlet them know we're not the stereo types they think we are


----------



## littleMEME (Mar 16, 2005)

what happen


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

www.chagosdream.com


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I have a scrape plate that needs to get to freemont calif, from San Fernano calif.
(LA) I dont sappose anybody out there can get this thing for this guy's cadi?
like maybe a truck driver who come's through this location? it would save me $
on the shipping...........


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

Car was picked up and on it's way. Eddie busted out his new camera so he did the honors, pics should be up soon.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Good job Stealth and Vertex for making the website work. Looks good! Everyone check it out when you get the chance.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Any news on the car Eastbay_60, Alcocer, MrImpala2000??? Did you guys get your hands on it tonight? 

(Guess i didnt catch the post a couple posts up) :biggrin:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

car is pretty straight, motors runs good and looked fairly clean. chopped roof was also pretty good, straight cuts.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

pics?


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALCOCER247_@Mar 31 2005, 09:02 PM
> *car is pretty straight, motors runs good and looked fairly clean. chopped roof was also pretty good, straight cuts.
> [snapback]2937284[/snapback]​*


Where's the pics bro :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CO-PILOT (Aug 12, 2004)

ok what size of wheels going on this has it been decided yet? i vote 13's u guys want me to start a poll?


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CLINTONCUTTY_@Mar 31 2005, 09:09 PM
> *ok what size of wheels going on this has it been decided yet? i vote 13's u guys want me to start a poll?
> [snapback]2937319[/snapback]​*


Talked with Chago and he would like 14/7's and Keith (Homeboyz) has agreed.


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALCOCER247_@Mar 31 2005, 09:51 PM
> *Car was picked up and on it's way. Eddie busted out his new camera so he did the honors, pics should be up soon.
> [snapback]2937235[/snapback]​*


they should be back by now.


----------



## CO-PILOT (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Mar 31 2005, 10:10 PM
> *Talked with Chago and he would like 14/7's and Keith (Homeboyz) has agreed.
> [snapback]2937322[/snapback]​*


coo coo


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

YOU KNOW I MAY BEABLE TO HOOK THESE UP FOR FREE?? FROM OG WIRE I THINK THEY ARE 13....F BUT ILL TALK WITH LEE...THEN I COULD HELP ESLWHERE, WITH THE MONEY, ID LIKE TO SEE THE CAR GOLD OR SILVER LEAFED...AND PINSRIPPED( ILL ALSO TALK WITH MIKE LABERSON ABOUT THIS)


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

I think those are pretty much dead on with the color the cars getting painted


----------



## 510sixone (May 24, 2003)

heres a shitty pic of the car. it was took with my camara phone so its the best i could do. its just to let people see the car. im sure later on tonight mrimpala2000510 or eastbay60 will post up there pics. they got a good digicams and got some detailed shots.


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

it'sa convertible? badass


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stealth_@Mar 31 2005, 11:38 PM
> *it'sa convertible? badass
> [snapback]2937443[/snapback]​*


not really a convertible, more like a roadster. the roofs choped


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by abe0027_@Mar 31 2005, 09:37 PM
> *heres a shitty pic of the car. it was took with my camara phone so its the best i could do. its just to let people see the car. im sure later on tonight mrimpala2000510 or eastbay60 will post up there pics. they got a good digicams and got some detailed shots.
> [snapback]2937439[/snapback]​*


Just got off the phone with Eddie (mrimpala2000510), they are almost there and he will post pics as soon as he can


----------



## 510sixone (May 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stealth_@Mar 31 2005, 10:38 PM
> *it'sa convertible? badass
> [snapback]2937443[/snapback]​*


we were talking to his dad when we picked up the car and he was sayin that chago choped the car himself right there at his house. he did a pretty good job to. the lines are pretty straght. also the body is in pretty good conditon. nothin really major altho if any one out there has or is willing to buy a left rear bumper filler becuse the one on there is all broken. but ya the car is in pretty good shape and we should be starting on it this sunday.


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

my pics didnt come out to good, but i will post them any way in a minute. BY THE WAY, I FUCKED UP ON MY PHONE # ITS 510-894-5903


SORRY Jr :happysad:


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

k. i changed it on the website


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

like i said these pics suck, mrimpala2000510 took better ones.


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

THE CAR LOOKS COOL! JR & EDDIE LET ME KNOW WHEN THE WRENCHING BEGINS!!! I'LL HELP OUT MAJOR WITH WORKING ON THE FRAME & UNDERCARRAIGE THAT'S MY SPECAILITY!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 510sixone (May 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Mar 31 2005, 11:02 PM
> *like i said these pics suck, mrimpala2000510 took better ones.
> [snapback]2937532[/snapback]​*


better than my camara phone pic :biggrin:


----------



## 510sixone (May 24, 2003)

we are gonna need this filler. so if anyone has one or is willing to get one please sent it out.


----------



## EightN9ne (Sep 5, 2004)

if any help is needed on the website give me a shout i've got lots of spare time right now


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

I got the battery cable ends and chrome switch extentions....let me know how many you need...I will send out now LMK !!!


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

NM on the switch extentions...I see showtime got that...but I got the cable ends still....


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

i wish there was something true playaz could do to help


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

[attachmentid=137457]
[attachmentid=137458]
[attachmentid=137459]
[attachmentid=137460]


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

[attachmentid=137463]

car needs a new grill also..the bottom side moldings and some caprice lights would be koo


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

I REMBER A CAR FROM MY CLUB CALLED HOLLYROCK...IT WAS THE SAME THIS CHOPED TOP CANDY MALGEA( PINK) IT WAS IN 88-89 LOWRIDER MAG...DAVID GROUPE IE.....THIS CAR SOULD COME OUT NICE,,,REAL NICE...AND IF IT CAN BE DONE IN TIME THERE A FEW SHOWS...SAN DIEGO(LRM) AND SAN FRANISCO.(LRM AND STREET LOWS SHOW IN THE BAY......"""CHAGOS DREAM""""


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

changos dad told me that he was sick for a while..nose and ear bleeding and doctors didn't know what he had till a doctor in san jose found the cancer...he's at where he's at.......his father said something that got to me..... if he had the money to fix the car he would and he feels bad about it cause he knows what it means to his son....


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

i'll hit you up newstyleking...4 sho.. as far as the low vintage show goes.. so far its a no cause i would be taking away money from the school band...the shows money goes to the school band and if i set a booth up i would be taking money away from there original cause...but low vintage will support any event we throw on for chango..


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

so the top can be latched back onto the car? sweet.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

i'll be making some rounds around to shops with a lifes finest memeber(jose) try to get shops to help us out...i see so many nor cal people look at this thread and not say a word...what a shame...$5 doller an't going to kill you...help out a fellow lowrider..make a change in this kids life...


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

MUCH PROPS TO EVERYBODY THATS PUTTIN FORTH EFFORT! :thumbsup:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i allready did, and it was more than 5 dollars


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

thanxz dogg


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Apr 1 2005, 12:53 AM
> *i'll hit you up newstyleking...4 sho.. as far as the low vintage show goes.. so far its a no cause i would be taking away money from the school band...the shows money goes to the school band and if i set a booth up i would be taking money away from there original cause...but low vintage will support any event we throw on for chango..
> [snapback]2938064[/snapback]​*



HOW ABOUT THE SALINAS SHOW? IT'S HIS HOMETOWN, IT MAY GET A GOOD RESPONSE.... :biggrin: ..


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

damn car is a real nice looking project.......................what is needed pm me, if anything Ill see if I can get out some money for you guys in the paypal, through LAVISH account :biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Mar 31 2005, 11:56 PM
> *i'll be making some rounds around to shops with a lifes finest memeber(jose) try to get shops to help us out...i see so many nor cal people look at this thread and not say a word...what a shame...$5 doller an't going to kill you...help out a fellow lowrider..make a change in this kids life...
> [snapback]2938080[/snapback]​*


I was talking with Jenns64chevy (impalas c.c.) and she said she will try to get some of them to come help... Only problem is I gave her Jr. wrong number, but I sent the new number so should be all good.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Can someone make a list of what peices are missing from the car... I see it needs the plastic fillers, grille, headlight trim, fender trim, hood lip trim, back seat top & bottom... Im pretty sure undr8ed gots some parts, and also I got 3 different leads on 77-79 parts


----------



## Cruzin505 (Apr 9, 2004)

"car needs a new grill also..the bottom side moldings and some caprice lights would be koo"




I can get the new grill, caprice lights(although I have to look at the condition, see if there worth it) and possibly the rear filler IF ya'll still need it!!

Just tell me where to send this stuff to??????
somebody PM me with the addy to send this stuff......................

NEW MEXICO sends there luv and support!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

Donations so far:
*USOFAMILY $150.00
impalabuilder.com: $40.00
Y. Flores from CA: $15.00
64kybelair: $30.00
whitetrash: $20.00
Unidos: $15.00
Maverick: $50.00
BIGTONY $50.00
truucha: $100.00
pimpoldscutlass81: $35.00 (pending)
*


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

I AGREE WITH ( NEWSTYLEKING ) WHAT ABOUT THE SALINAS SHOW???? MIGHT BE A GOOD PLACE TO GET THE WORD OUT AND RAISE SOME MONEY $$$$$$$$


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Apr 1 2005, 02:18 AM
> *HOW ABOUT THE SALINAS SHOW? IT'S HIS HOMETOWN, IT MAY GET A GOOD RESPONSE.... :biggrin: ..
> [snapback]2938207[/snapback]​*


Somethings in the works, S.L.M. supposed to get back to me to see if it can be done.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

i talked to Alcocer.he meet us in salinas yestersday and where working on something...i'm going to call Gilbert later on and see wuz up..i'll keep all you posted...


----------



## SiK RyDa (Mar 24, 2003)

I just sent my paypal donation out for 20 bucks all the way from Va. Its not as much as I'd like to had sent but after being off work for 6 months after my injury its a start atleast.

thanks
Scott aka SiK RyDa


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

well now that the car is @ eastbay_60 we can officially say that it HAS STARTED so the faster he gets the parts the faster he gets the car out REMEMBER WE DONT KNOW HOW MUCH TIME WE HAVE


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

hey will 80s clip and bumpers fit that car???


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

nope...............frontend and body lines are different bro....... :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Apr 1 2005, 09:04 AM
> *hey will 80s clip and bumpers fit that car???
> [snapback]2939198[/snapback]​*


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Mar 31 2005, 08:37 PM
> *what kind of setup is going in the ride????  showtime??? or what????
> i might have something.............
> i think the coolest thing would be for the magazine to do a whole magazine dedicated to this story with tons of pics relating to the build.........that magazine would be the best issue i ever read or bought for that matter......it would show TRUE lowrider pride
> ...




does anybody wanna answer my question??


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Apr 1 2005, 11:31 AM
> *does anybody wanna answer my question??
> [snapback]2939300[/snapback]​*



we dont know the pumps are custom made i think but the rest off the stuff showtime is donating


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Apr 1 2005, 04:22 AM
> *Donations so far:
> USOFAMILY  $150.00
> impalabuilder.com:  $40.00
> ...


I KNOW WE CAN DOUBLE THIS ,,,COME ON PEOPLE.......SHOW SOME LOVE, WHERES MY SOUTHERN CALI CAR CLUBS,,AZ,TX CAR CLUBS AND ALL THESE BIG BALLERS AND SHOPS AT???????....THIS IS FOR A GREAT CAUSE.....EVEN IF ITS 5.00 BUCKS.... I JUST GAVE 100.00 OFF THE SALE OF 2 SETS OF RIMMS I SOLD TODAY..........THANKS IT FEELS REAL GOOD TO SEE PEOPLE COMING TOGETHER LIKE THIS..


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Apr 1 2005, 06:35 PM
> *we dont know the pumps are custom made i think but the rest off the stuff showtime is donating
> [snapback]2939315[/snapback]​*




ok then i will have something then...............i will post tonight or tomorrow (pics) when i get them done............


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

i just processed my donation........i hope it goes to good use...............you guys look like you are working really hard to get this car accomplished...........much respect.........if i was closer i would definately be getting dirty w/ all of you.........

richee


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

I just sent $50 to help get his ride done on behalf of Eternal Rollerz C.C. God bless him and everyone involved in helping him see his dream. :angel: 

Jay AKA Mister Ouija
of Eternal Rollerz C.C.


----------



## 510sixone (May 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Apr 1 2005, 03:14 AM
> *Can someone make a list of what peices are missing from the car... I see it needs the plastic fillers, grille, headlight trim, fender trim, hood lip trim, back seat top & bottom... Im pretty sure undr8ed gots some parts, and also I got 3 different leads on 77-79 parts
> [snapback]2938262[/snapback]​*


so far after the quick inspection that we did last night after picking it up, we only need the filer and grill. we found most of the trim in the trunck (not sure if it is complete tho), we got most of the interior including seats. when i go over there to eastbay60 house i will see what else is missing. but so far its just the filler and grill.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

plEASE,NO UGLY ASS FAT WHITE WALLS On THE CAR!


----------



## 64KyBelair (Dec 6, 2004)

Wheres all the UCE members at being that it is the club of the year i thought i'd see more involvement from them(besides usofamily)


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

one more question i need to know.........


how many pumps are we going with here?????????


just 2 right??? :biggrin: 

is this a show car or what are we building here guys :biggrin:


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Apr 1 2005, 02:50 PM
> *one more question i need to know.........
> how many pumps are we going with here?????????
> just 2 right??? :biggrin:
> ...



as far as i know 2 but could be wrong


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

I believe 2 pumps but dont quote me on that.

Looks like from all the parts donations and the people donating there time and skills to the build... this thing is gonna be a full on show ride :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

good........i will have something soon.......... :biggrin: oh and pics too


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 1 2005, 02:38 PM
> *plEASE,NO UGLY ASS FAT WHITE WALLS On THE CAR!
> [snapback]2940362[/snapback]​*



I second that :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 1 2005, 09:38 PM
> *plEASE,NO UGLY ASS FAT WHITE WALLS On THE CAR!  unless chago wants them
> [snapback]2940362[/snapback]​*


----------



## 510sixone (May 24, 2003)

has any one asked chago what kind of white walls he wants on there


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by abe0027_@Apr 1 2005, 01:12 PM
> *has any one asked chago what kind of white walls he wants on there
> [snapback]2940504[/snapback]​*


not I, but I can alittle later on


----------



## 510sixone (May 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Apr 1 2005, 02:18 PM
> *not I, but I can alittle later on
> [snapback]2940520[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

63BEACHCRUIZER has gotten his hands on the lower a-arms and is sending them to Street Sweepaz for reinforcing asap


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

We still need some things on the list! If anybody has a hook up, see what you can do.

If you havent shipped your donated parts yet, they will be needed asap!

...................................................................................................................
ALL PARTS WILL BE SHIPPED TO:

CHAGO'S DREAM care of EASTBAY 60
35022 Cabrillo Court
Fremont California 94536

510-894-5903
..................................................................................................................

~Paypal Account for buildup/hospital bills~
Send all paypal to: 
[email protected]
..................................................................................................................

~PARTS/LABOR LIST~

Interior~
NEEDED

Batteries~
NEEDED

Continental kit~
NEEDED

Chromer~
Ron Robinson & friends

Frame Powder Coated~
Ron Robinson

Shop Space for the build~
Ron Robinson

Hydraulics~
The Jendas- parts
BIG-SCOTTY- pumps
Big Dan- extended and molded upper A-arms and some more goodies
Eastbay60- install
Nacho Individuals- pair of 4.5 ton coils
Maverick- front cylinders
***See the checklist below 

Frame~
Himbone

Rims~
Homeboyz

Tires~
CLINTONCUTTY

Parts~
Undr8ed- 79 parts car/ Interior peices, REAR FILLERS
64KyBelair
B_A_RIDER- continental kit rim
Hydrohype- scrape bar for titanium blocks
3LOWLACS- Front Grilles

Body work~
MRIMPALA2000510 and Abe0027
olskoolkaddy- silver base coat

Paint~
Showandgo
or
eastbay 60 if we cant get it out east.
olskoolkaddy- gallon of silver base coat and sealer
Issac Perez- Mural

Paint Materials~
MRIMPALA2000510- has the hook up

Stereo/Electronics~
63 ss rider- 5 1/4s
MRIMPALA2000510- amps, deck, speakers, TV and dvd player
PitbullPimp- PS2

Glass Etching~
EAZY_510

Car Shipping/parts/hospital bills Money~
B_A_RIDER- $100 (im broke as hell at the moment, but I will send it first chance)
Maverick- $50
Dusternut
63BEACHCRUIZER
USOFAMILY-$150 (recieved)
impalabuilder.com- $40.00 (recieved)
Y. Flores from CA- $15.00 (recieved)
64kybelair: $30.00
whitetrash: $20.00
Unidos: $15.00
CaddyRidah- fundraiser
ALCOCER247- money drive
The Jendas- gladiator series car show and hop proceeds

Web Site and Hosting~
Stealth 
Vertex

..................................................................................................................... 
.....................................................................................................................


~HYDRAULICS CHECKLIST~

Batteries- NEEDED
Battery Cables- NEEDED
Rear End Reinforcement- NEEDED
Extra long brake line for rear- NEEDED
Longer Front brake lines (?)- (If needed) NEEDED
Accumulators (?)- NEEDED
Pumps- Big Scotty
Front Dump- Big Scotty and Showtime hydraulics (CHROME Dump)
Rear Dumps- Big Scotty and Showtime hydraulics (2 BLOW PROOFS)
Return Lines- Big Dan (4)
Fittings- Big Dan (misc.) and Big Scotty (fittings on the pumps)
Slowdowns- Big Dan (2)
Check valves- Big Dan (4) and Mark (1/2inch checkvalve)
Rear hoses or hard lines- Showtime hydraulics (2 6FOOT #6)
Front hose (15 ft.?)- Showtime Hydraulics (2 15.5 FOOT #6)
Y Block - Tufly (BMH y block 3/4" in 1/2"- )
Caddy Backing Plates- Maverick
Solenoids- Showtime Hydraulics (6 ACCURATES)
Battery rack materials- Eastbay_60
Quick Disconnect- BigLinc
Front Cylinders- Maverick (chrome 8’s)
Rear Cylinders- Showtime Hydraulics (12 " COMP CYLINDERS)
Front Coils- Nacho Individual (4.5 ton)
Rear Coils- BigLinc (pre-cut 2 ton)
Powerballs/ Hyme joints- Showtime Hydraulics (SHOWBALLS)
Rear Deep Cups- Showtime Hydraulics ( REV DEEP CUPS)
Front Cups- Showtime Hydraulics (STD CUPS)
Donuts- 509Rider
Upper A-arms (79’ Cadillac Coupe)- WESTSIDE CUSTOMS
Upper A-arms extended and reinforced- Big Dan
Lower A-arms (79' Cadillac)- 63BEACHCRUIZER 
Lower A-arms reinforced- STREET SWEEPAZ
Lower Trailing Arms- WESTSIDE CUSTOMS
Trailing Arms boxed- Big Dan
Switch box/panel- 73 Riviera 
Switches and switch extensions- Showtime Hydraulics (10 CHROME )
Switch Cable- USOFAMILY
New Ball Joints- 509Rider


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

This is BIG news...

I just got a call from Eddie (mrimpala2000)

Sonia from Street Customs magazine has hooked us up with Ron Robinson who donated shop space, body rottisery, plasma cutter, paint, powder coating for the frame, and chrome work!!!


There was much more too... Sonia or Eddie, if your out there post up the rest!


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

awe man this gets better everyday..im soo proud to be a part of this...this young mans dream becoming a reality....my only hope now is that they will find a marrow transplant soon...


----------



## 510sixone (May 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Apr 1 2005, 03:09 PM
> *This is BIG news...
> 
> I just got a call from Eddie (mrimpala2000)
> ...


dam thats coo. :thumbsup: please post the rest of the details who ever has them


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

We got the grilles... 3lowlacs has donated them and will be shipping them asap


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

i am trying to donate some $ , i went to the chago's website, but i never used paypal, and i dont know how it works, so i called homeboyz cause he was listed as one of the contacts. I left him a message to cb me back at work. i gave him my real name not my lil name. :biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by carmelcandy_@Apr 1 2005, 02:38 PM
> *i am trying to donate some $ , i went to the chago's website, but i never used paypal, and i dont know how it works, so i called homeboyz cause he was listed as one of the contacts. I  left him a message to cb me back at work. i gave him my real name not my lil name. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2940949[/snapback]​*



contact 216RIDER on PM's, he is handling all the donations and transfers to the paypal account.


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

thanks


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

hey everyone this is what i am sending to eddie on sat.... this is a donation from some people at my work.... WOODWIND AND BRASSWIND SOUTHBEND INDIANA.... eddie said he would personally deliver it to the family... we are not done yet i still have some things out with some companies i deal with..... so we should have some more donations forth coming.... this is on behalf of myself, my wife kelly and biglinc.... aka paul... we all decided to get this going.... on love to everyone.... im proud to be a lowrider.... good job everyone


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADDIRIDAH93_@Apr 1 2005, 04:57 PM
> *hey everyone this is what i am sending to eddie on sat.... this is a donation from some people at my work.... WOODWIND AND BRASSWIND SOUTHBEND INDIANA.... eddie said he would personally deliver it to the family... we are not done yet i still have some things out with some companies i deal with..... so we should have some more donations forth coming.... this is on behalf of myself, my wife kelly and biglinc.... aka paul... we all decided to get this going.... on love to everyone.... im proud to be a lowrider.... good job everyone
> [snapback]2941047[/snapback]​*



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Undr8ed gots the FILLERS and will ship asap


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

Fred you are the fckin man bro... I talked to mikey last night I think I'll be putting the web address on the dancers before Indy LRM 4/24.

www.chagosdream.com

Thats the shit


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Apr 1 2005, 04:06 PM
> *Undr8ed gots the FILLERS and will ship asap
> [snapback]2941092[/snapback]​*


Monday...

:biggrin:


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

clint bro that would be great... you know how we do it... you have known me a long while..... im always down......









> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Apr 1 2005, 04:12 PM
> *Fred you are the fckin man bro... I talked to mikey last night I think I'll be putting the web address on the dancers before Indy LRM 4/24.
> 
> www.chagosdream.com
> ...


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

:thumbsup:


> _Originally posted by CADDIRIDAH93_@Apr 1 2005, 02:57 PM
> *hey everyone this is what i am sending to eddie on sat.... this is a donation from some people at my work.... WOODWIND AND BRASSWIND SOUTHBEND INDIANA.... eddie said he would personally deliver it to the family... we are not done yet i still have some things out with some companies i deal with..... so we should have some more donations forth coming.... this is on behalf of myself, my wife kelly and biglinc.... aka paul... we all decided to get this going.... on love to everyone.... im proud to be a lowrider.... good job everyone
> [snapback]2941047[/snapback]​*


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

i just got off the phone with rollmodel a.k.a. clint.... bro that is a great idea for everyone too see the website on both cars....... good heart bro..... thats what this world really needs is people like this that pull together..... alot of us dont know chago..... but he is a rider and he didnt ask for nothing that has happened to him..... i said it before ill say it again.... props to everyone.....


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

chagos loged on right know from the hospital!


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

NO SHIT???????????? or April Fools :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

na serious...they hospital gave him a lap top to use and his cousin is showing him to use it ..i told him to get a screen name chago so we all know


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

cool......


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

get him to post something. tell us what he thinks.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

i'll be setting a bank account tommorow for people can donate in nor cal.. easier.. for the non pay pal folks


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

i'll be setting a bank account tommorow for people can donate in nor cal.. easier.. for the non pay pal folks


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Mar 25 2005, 06:38 PM
> *if he has the time and a place to keep it til its done... HOMEBOYZ???
> [snapback]2906998[/snapback]​*


wow....I haven't been on for a few days....and am soooo pleased with the outcome....well....I live in Salinas...and have extra room in the garage......sooooooo there is place if we need it........I talked to Keith today and he said Snoop would like to autograph the glove compartment lid.....and that Mike Lamberson would like to do some stripping as well....maybe some of the parts so ALL of us can have a peice done in dedication to Chago and his dream....


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Yo,MRIMPALA2000510,call me up homie,I need to holla at you.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

Donations so far:
*USOFAMILY $150.00
impalabuilder.com: $40.00
Y. Flores from CA: $15.00
64kybelair: $30.00
whitetrash: $20.00
Unidos: $15.00
Maverick: $50.00
BIGTONY $50.00
truucha: $100.00$20.00	Sik Ryda - Scott Wilson 
$25.00	yellow amigo 
$100.00	homeboyz 
$20.00	idraga55 - robert morris 
$150.00	juiced (pending)	
pimpoldscutlass81: $35.00 (pending)
Jay AKA "Mister Ouija" of Eternal Rollerz C.C.: $50.00 (pending)
lowriderlife: $50.00 (pending)
*


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

PLEASE READ:

Unfortunately, I cannot accept credit card payments on this PayPal account. To do so, I would need to upgrade the account, and then PayPal would take a portion of every donation made.
If you still like to make a credit card donation, you can send it to my regular PayPal account, [email protected], and I will transfer it into Chago's account. 

Thank you very much.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

now we need to find someone to get some stickers with www.chagosdream.com....also some t-shirts would be nice, im going to be talkin about this with menbers form the INLA..... so we can have a collet bucket for donations at the show in san berd, next week....this is great...everyone knows about this  so do you think so stickers would be nice?? anyone want to do the design?? ,,i can have some done....for the show..... t shirts would be great ...


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Apr 1 2005, 10:23 PM
> *now we need to find someone to get some stickers  with  www.chagosdream.com....also some t-shirts would be nice, im going to be talkin about this with menbers form the INLA..... so we can have a collet bucket for donations at the show in san berd, next week....this is great...everyone knows about this  so do you think so stickers would be nice??  anyone want to do the design?? ,,i can have some done....for the show..... t shirts would be great  ...
> [snapback]2942028[/snapback]​*



I'm gonna have stickers made for our dancers here in Indy, wish I could be in san bern, but its not gonna happen. If you get a design please send it to me so I can use the same one.


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CADDIRIDAH93_@Apr 1 2005, 05:57 PM
> *hey everyone this is what i am sending to eddie on sat.... this is a donation from some people at my work.... WOODWIND AND BRASSWIND SOUTHBEND INDIANA.... eddie said he would personally deliver it to the family... we are not done yet i still have some things out with some companies i deal with..... so we should have some more donations forth coming.... this is on behalf of myself, my wife kelly and biglinc.... aka paul... we all decided to get this going.... on love to everyone.... im proud to be a lowrider.... good job everyone
> [snapback]2941047[/snapback]​*


im glad so many people are becoming a part of this, god bless u all


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

i think t shirts and stickers are a great idea... let us know when you do them so myself kelly paul brad and joe can purchase them... from the bottom of our hearts..... OUR FAMILY C C COMMENDS EVERYONE ON A FINE JOB....


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

WE HAVE ALSO COLLECTED 131.00 AS OF RIGHT NOW WITH MORE PENDING....


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Apr 1 2005, 07:23 PM
> *now we need to find someone to get some stickers  with  www.chagosdream.com....also some t-shirts would be nice, im going to be talkin about this with menbers form the INLA..... so we can have a collet bucket for donations at the show in san berd, next week....this is great...everyone knows about this  so do you think so stickers would be nice??  anyone want to do the design?? ,,i can have some done....for the show..... t shirts would be great  ...
> [snapback]2942028[/snapback]​*



Somebody that posted in here way back does window stickers and banners and what not... Ill go through and try to find him


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

hey my brother in law makes shirts and shit like that.....ill give him a call today and see if their company can help


----------



## lowrider caddy (Mar 31, 2002)

this is by far the biggest sign of love i have EVER seen, i would love to help with the build, but i live right outside philadelphia, but at the end of this month i am coming out to sac,frisco(seeing chago) san leandro,bay area for my "Supreme cc" 10 year banquet i am going to bring all this up at the banquet & see what we can come up with for the homie & then go visit him, if at all possable when i fly into sac on the thursday the 28th & get settled in i would love to just come help on the car, even if it is to turn 1 screw, so i can say i helped & had a actual hand in it & it is coast to coast hands on so b a rider & eastbay60 get at me with a # so i can call you when i get to cali. also i want to call him again, i called him on easter,but i need to call the hospital to find out how me & my familia can go about seeing if we are a marrow match, cuz i will do it if i match, i hear it is painful as fuck, but just think about what he is going through, it would be worth it in life for me, him & all of you. so any help on who to contact for my Drs & theres at his hospital ,how to go about please help 

Always
Steve


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

here is a list of people i need to thank.... with more to come


woodwind and brasswind employees

tim crawford
tracy bashore
scott pletcher
vicki
lori engdahl
roger lewis
linda thayer
bob britton
terry richmond
dwight weimer
teresa grace
eva olson
sharon pierce
jim freeze
adam french
dennis bamber / owner woodwind and brasswind....



thanks everyone for your continued support for such a worthy cause.... these people donated what they could... just shows how people are even though they dont know this young man...... god bless you all.....


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

As I said on the other thread, we will be holding a 50/50 raffle at our picnic on the 30th of Aril. All the proceeds from this will be donated to chago's fund. Also, we would like to do the reinforcement of the rear end when that time comes. 
Robert
UCE CC Alameda Chapter


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Apr 1 2005, 05:24 PM
> *i'll be setting a bank account tommorow for people can donate in nor cal.. easier.. for the non pay pal folks
> [snapback]2941562[/snapback]​*


This is what is needed, I talked with some media people here in Portland, OR and they said they would do some air time for Chago and possibly draw in some heavy hitters (Big money donations) however they would need a Bank to handle the deposits and it would need to be in Chago's real name or a member of his family. I have contacted Aunt Irene and she is going to set something up next week. This will put it out there to the public and then who knows how much we can raise for him, it's unlimited.. And of course it awakens the world on how Lowriders can come together and help in a time of need. Thank you Sonia for your help, it has been very valuable. And thank you to all the homies that have donated and are a part of this man's dream, it is truly the most touching project I have seen in some time. Keep it up

THE JENDA'S


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

this is all awsome you all  God is great.

i rrrreally pray that for chago's well being and life he gets what he needs


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Also I have a company called Signs Now that does alot of work for us on company trucks as well as our hoppers for our sponser's graphic's. I can contact him and have him design a www.chagosdream.com if you all would like and then send them out to who wants them. Just a suggestion, he does excellent work and has all the machines to mast produce them.


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

GOOD JOB ROBERT..... 





> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Apr 2 2005, 08:36 AM
> *As I said on the other thread, we will be holding a 50/50 raffle at our picnic on the 30th of Aril.  All the proceeds from this will be donated to chago's fund.  Also, we would like to do the reinforcement of the rear end when that time comes.
> Robert
> UCE CC Alameda Chapter
> [snapback]2943340[/snapback]​*


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

I WILL NEED 5 OF THEM... WE WILL ALL PUT THEM ON OUR CARS...... GOOD IDEAS KEEP COMIN...








> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Apr 2 2005, 08:49 AM
> *Also I have a company called Signs Now that does alot of work for us on company trucks as well as our hoppers for our sponser's graphic's. I can contact him and have him design a www.chagosdream.com if you all would like and then send them out to who wants them. Just a suggestion, he does excellent work and has all the machines to mast produce them.
> [snapback]2943379[/snapback]​*


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADDIRIDAH93_@Apr 2 2005, 07:51 AM
> *I WILL NEED 5 OF THEM... WE WILL ALL PUT THEM ON OUR CARS...... GOOD IDEAS KEEP COMIN...
> [snapback]2943384[/snapback]​*



So should I contact him, or should I hold off til we figure out if someone else that has posted is going to do them? And we can have these done in colors or whatever you all want?


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

out of curiosity, who's doing the sound system? i would do it if the car was in Houston :-/


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

go sign the site's guestbook...


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

never hurts to have more than one person doin the same thing.... i think its a great idea.....i say different designs are cool too.... 






> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Apr 2 2005, 09:01 AM
> *So should I contact him, or should I hold off til we figure out if someone else that has posted is going to do them? And we can have these done in colors or whatever you all want?
> [snapback]2943434[/snapback]​*


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

New account for non-paypal users...

BANK OF AMERICA
EDDIE REYES CARE OF SANTIAGO HERNANDEZ
#10594-400069


----------



## dwnlow4lif (Mar 27, 2002)

i just read this whole post..it has truely touched my heart deep down..so nice to see all us lowriders united as one for a change...im in Indiana but if i was out that way i would be down for whatever..i will be donating money to caddiridah93 to be sent out
much love..and god bless


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

WAS HAPPY TO SEE A HOPPER AT THE LOW VINTAGE SHOW WITH

WWW.CHAGOSDREAM.COM STICKER ON THE BACK WINDOW. NICE!!!

IT WAS A RED MINI TRUCK!


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Apr 2 2005, 05:23 PM
> *WAS HAPPY TO SEE A HOPPER AT THE LOW VINTAGE SHOW WITH
> 
> WWW.CHAGOSDREAM.COM STICKER ON THE BACK WINDOW. NICE!!!
> ...



Thats so cool, and I have a feeling your going to be seeing alot more out there this year


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Apr 2 2005, 06:23 PM
> *WAS HAPPY TO SEE A HOPPER AT THE LOW VINTAGE SHOW WITH
> 
> WWW.CHAGOSDREAM.COM STICKER ON THE BACK WINDOW. NICE!!!
> ...


I WAS THERE JUDGING THE HOP, I THOUGHT THAT WAS PRETTY COOL FOR HOMIE TO PUT (WWW.CHAGOSDREAM.COM) STICKER ON HIS TRUCK :thumbsup: :worship: GOES TO HIM...............PAULY


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

Where can you get the stickers??


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Apr 1 2005, 02:24 PM
> *63BEACHCRUIZER has gotten his hands on the lower a-arms and is sending them to Street Sweepaz for reinforcing asap
> [snapback]2940536[/snapback]​*




LMK about them at anytime man ,,,,,, My phone number is on my signature & if i cant answer it in time -- Please leave me a message so i can return the call asap !!!!


-- If it aint too hard for someone to do - I would like for someone to pass on my wishes & to let him know that even up here in Minnesota & Wisconsin , That we are pullin for him & to enjoy the goods..................... Thanks, BOB_T


----------



## juiced (Oct 4, 2001)

i figured that it would peak some interest to see the website on my window.

too bad my batteries didn't wanna cooperate for the hop... :angry: :angry: :angry: 

well next week should be a different story in salinas 

but yeah i've already had some questions about the website by people on the street. 

i had a local guy here in santa rosa make the sign for me. if enough people want them i'm sure he'll cut me a better deal. just pm me a size and i'll see what he'll charge. for a 46x4 it was $30.


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

yo guys...

PLEASE... if you put "chagosdream.com" or something related to the project on your car/hopper/dancer/whatever, TAKE A PICTURE of it, so i can put it on the website  that would be so cool  :biggrin:


----------



## juiced (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Stealth_@Apr 2 2005, 09:02 PM
> *yo guys...
> 
> PLEASE... if you put "chagosdream.com" or something related to the project on your car/hopper/dancer/whatever, TAKE A PICTURE of it, so i can put it on the website   that would be so cool  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2946096[/snapback]​*


i'll take one tomorrow.


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

thx man.

remember, any and all events/progress in this project i'd like to have documented in their entirety; mainly because when this is all said and done, i know i want to be able to, ten years from now, take a look at all the pictures, and say "you know, i remember that stage"... it's history


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

God bless you all for doing such a positive thing. It almost brings tears to my eyes to see everyone getting together to help this young man out. I was going to send out of pair of new hyme joints for the project, but it looks like that department is already covered. Keep up the great work guys, you will be blessed. My prayers are with Chago and his family.


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Apr 2 2005, 08:28 PM
> *LMK about them at anytime man ,,,,,, My phone number is on my signature & if i cant answer it in time -- Please leave me a message so i can return the call asap !!!!
> -- If it aint too hard for someone to do - I would like for someone to pass on my wishes & to let him know that even up here in Minnesota & Wisconsin , That we are pullin for him & to enjoy the goods..................... Thanks, BOB_T
> [snapback]2945656[/snapback]​*



up Ill put in some work on the a-arms too man LMK when they come in, the both of us could get them done 2x as fast :biggrin:


----------



## 510sixone (May 24, 2003)

heres a pic of "www.chagosdream.com" that my brother took. it was on that red mini truck i think it belogs to juiced.


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

dam!!!! my eyes hurt!!!! just read tha whole post all 28 pages!!!!!and i'm not gonna be the" i wish i can help,..butt i'm broke,..sorry''guy,.....hell no!!!!! me and my girl are gonna give $25 each,$50 bucks,. going in his bank acount monday(NOT MUCH BUT IF EVERY ONE GAVE $50 BUCKS IT WILL STACK UP FAST)!!!!and i will help tha jendas with tha benifit car hop in any way i can,..throphies? what ever it takes to get tha benifet hop going!!!!!!,.this is tha best thing that ever hapend in lowriding,..all people from all over tha country donating thear time,products and money to get this kids dream car going ,..it's...... ....its tha right thing to do!!!!! REAL RIDER SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i'm in!!!!!!!! BIG PROPS TO ALL IN THA BUILD!!!!! GET CHAGO'S CAR DONE!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: best wishes to chago and his family,....................ROBERT MUNOZ,.(GRAPEVINE509)


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

new update on the frame me and jr eastbay60 picked it up earlier tonight, its already got cextended and chrome uppers and crome lower a arms, the rear end is reinforced and the trailing arms are done so those items should be all taken care of


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

i dont know if chago likes pics of these kinds of cars but maybe someone can print them and give them to him... here is where i posted them.. thanks

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=169009


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 3 2005, 05:49 AM
> *new update on the frame me and jr eastbay60 picked it up earlier tonight,  its already got cextended and chrome uppers and crome lower a arms,  the rear end is reinforced and the trailing arms are done so those items should be all taken care of
> [snapback]2946792[/snapback]​*


shit....so do you guys need the lowers i got or not....


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 3 2005, 03:49 AM
> *new update on the frame me and jr eastbay60 picked it up earlier tonight,  its already got cextended and chrome uppers and crome lower a arms,  the rear end is reinforced and the trailing arms are done so those items should be all taken care of
> [snapback]2946792[/snapback]​*


Damn snp a pic :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by grapevine509_@Apr 3 2005, 12:06 AM
> *dam!!!! my eyes hurt!!!! just read tha whole post all 28 pages!!!!!and i'm not gonna be the" i wish i can help,..butt i'm broke,..sorry''guy,.....hell no!!!!! me and my girl are gonna give $25 each,$50 bucks,. going in his bank acount monday(NOT MUCH BUT IF EVERY ONE GAVE $50 BUCKS IT WILL STACK UP FAST)!!!!and i will help tha jendas with tha benifit car hop in any way i can,..throphies? what ever it takes to get tha benifet hop going!!!!!!,.this is tha best thing that ever hapend in lowriding,..all people from all over tha country donating thear time,products and money to get this kids dream car going ,..it's...... ....its tha right thing to do!!!!!  REAL RIDER SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  i'm in!!!!!!!! BIG PROPS TO ALL IN THA BUILD!!!!! GET CHAGO'S CAR DONE!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: best wishes to chago and his family,....................ROBERT MUNOZ,.(GRAPEVINE509)
> [snapback]2946613[/snapback]​*


There's The NORTHWEST SPIRIT, 
:wave: Grapevine you know we be doing what we can to help, and we will be needing some help to pull off a BIG SHOW so I will keep you informed and as soon as I get the flyers made up I will send them to you to pass around the Yakima Area...Much love


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALCOCER247_@Apr 3 2005, 08:08 AM
> *Damn snp a pic  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2947056[/snapback]​*


im sure well get some as soon as it is poulled from under the car this coming week, as far as the lowers go they are mild reinforced and chrome so i think they are good unless someone else wants to wrap some up all crazy its up to you


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

EVERYONE READ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

THIS IS A PM FROM IRENE TO ME AND THOUGHT YOU ALL NEEDED TO SEE IT!!




Thanks for the info-- I will be in Cali for a whole week and I will be checking out the hospitals - also spoke with his mom and informed her to check into putting him in another hospital. She said that she is afraid that she will be billed for putting him in another hospital-- and they don't have insurance - medical. They are already after her for a $250,000. bill from October- that medical claims they paid already but she's being billed for it still. This family is in dire need of assistance. Said the 3 kids are in need of clothes and they are very limited in grocery money. Now to top it off- if found out the father is in need of surgery on his eye or he will be losing it- this man is the sole supporter - what will he do then. Medical won't pay because they said Chago comes first. -- So who is going to take care of this family-not the father - due to eye- not medical- due to restrictions- This woman sounds very tired said she sits down and she says she feels she won't be able to get up- She is burning out she needs emotional help.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

I NEED ALL THAT COLLECTED MONEY SEND IT ASAP!!

OR GO TO THE WEBSITE AND DEPOSIT IT AT BANK OF AMERICA! THE ACCOUNTS ON THE WEBSITE


----------



## dwnlow4lif (Mar 27, 2002)

little something on my back winodow of my truck


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

ill overnite whay i have tomorrow eddie





> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Apr 3 2005, 11:32 AM
> *EVERYONE READ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> THIS IS A PM FROM IRENE TO ME AND THOUGHT YOU ALL NEEDED TO SEE IT!!
> ...


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

I just finished paying some bills and balancing my check book. An just like the rest of us I am one broke mofo. :tears: Its a blessing that being broke is the only problem I have right now though.

But thanks to a good man who kept his word I am able to send some money from my paypal account. :thumbsup:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

THANXZ FRED!!


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

no prob gald to help bro..... i will see if i get more tomorrow while at work and send it out from there.......


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

BANK OF AMERICA
EDDIE REYES CARE OF SANTIAGO HERNANDEZ
#10594-400069




COME ON FOLKS WALK INTO THE BANK AND DROP SOME MONEY $5 BUCKS AT LEAST!


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

I JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH SANTIAGO AND GAVE HIM MY PRAYERS AND TOLD HIM THAT IM GOING TO SEND HIM SOME MAGS AND SOME MODEL CARS AND LIKE TO HAVE ALL THE HOMIES IN THE YAKIMA 509 THAT WOULD LIKE TO SEND STUFF TO THIS HOMIE CALL ME AT 509 728-0946 HE ASKED ME IF I COULD GET PICS OF ALL THE CARS IN THE YAKIMA AREA AND ANY THING YOU WANT TO SEND SO COME ON YAKIMA LETS SEND THIS HOMIE A BIG BOX OF LOWRIDERS STUFF


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

509 kreationz... will have some things to add, i found some more pic's i'll hit you up when i get stuff gathered up


----------



## 64KyBelair (Dec 6, 2004)

hey mr impala if u know anyone in their state that is a lawyer or knowledgable in stuff like this u should have them look into a thing called a SPINDOWN CARD.. i dont know about cali but in ky this is something u apply for to take care of all medical bills...im gonna call my mom and see if this is nationwide or what...1


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Whats up everyone :biggrin: Hey Eddie, can you find out what size clothes them guys wear? I got the hook up on Dickies and I got a bunch of stuff I only wore once or twice that still looks nice I could send them if they're the right size.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

due to some word going around....with in the next 2-3 weeks i'll be heading down to salinas or meeting his mother in san francisco and getting there own account with out my name involved..its just to make more people comforable with giving money...


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

i think what you are doin eddie is tight keep doin what u doin all of you are doin a good job bro


----------



## 64KyBelair (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64KyBelair_@Apr 3 2005, 04:47 PM
> *hey mr impala if u know anyone in their state that is a lawyer or knowledgable in stuff like this u should have them look into a thing called a  SPINDOWN CARD.. i dont know about cali but in ky this is something u apply for to take care of all medical bills...im gonna call my mom and see if this is nationwide or what...1
> [snapback]2947977[/snapback]​*


----------



## GoodFella 40 (Jun 2, 2003)

Custom Fantasies C.C. and GoodFellas C.C. went to visit Chago today. Man he is a real cool homie. I can see the excitement in his eyes when he talks about the future. We talked to his mom and she said as long as he feels up to it he can go to the Salinas show. Of coarse there would be some limitations but so far it looks good :biggrin: I can see the pride when he talks about his caddy. I can't describe the feeling of seeing him happy. It warms my heart. It also warms my heart to see the outpouring of love and you can deffinately see it in him. A doctor mentioned to a couple of us how great we ( the lowrider community) are and what a difference it is making for him. Im so proud to be a part of this. Here is a pic from earlier


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

RESIZED YOUR PIC BRO... HEY GREAT NEWS THAT WOULD BE GREAT IF CHAGO COULD GO TO THE SALINAS SHOW........


achmentid=139209]


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

yes i talk to chago and he said if he don't get sick he will be at the show for a while. Man people..for the 1st time he sounded not the same.he's voice was loud and clear..i can hear the diffrence in him


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

Goodfella 40 whats up with the letter


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: NOTHING BUT LOVE..........


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

why don people look at this and put it on cspan. . this is great how you guys looked out for him bro. prayers go to all on this link and his family. i got respect to all of you guys. That guy Chago must be so happy cuz of you guys


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

why don people look at this and put it on cspan. . this is great how you guys looked out for him bro. prayers go to all on this link and his family. i got respect to all of you guys. That guy Chago must be so happy cuz of you guys


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

why don people look at this and put it on cspan. . this is great how you guys looked out for him bro. prayers go to all on this link and his family. i got respect to all of you guys. That guy Chago must be so happy cuz of you guys


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Any new build-up pics? :biggrin:


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

nope i was gona snap some yesterday that i was @ jrs house the doner car is there with the wraped frame, rear end and the uper and lowers are chromed all raedy the interior is a tan color in good shaped but dont know if there goan use it, and the donor cady has a rack all ready for i think 8 batt and 4 pumps jr might use that one he dosent know yet


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Apr 4 2005, 01:10 PM
> *nope i was gona snap some yesterday that i was @ jrs house the doner car is there with the wraped frame, rear end and the uper and lowers are chromed all raedy the interior is a tan color in good shaped but dont know if there goan use it, and the donor cady has a rack all ready for i think 8 batt and 4 pumps jr might use that one he dosent know yet
> [snapback]2951892[/snapback]​*



PIC what else can I do, donate some cash, ok Ill see what is going on


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

yeah keep the pics coming as the progress goes... i'll put them on the website, and everyone here can see


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

I put in $10. Wish ya'll the very best with this. The picture of him looking out the window at the 64 tore me up. I work at a hospital here in Orlando and have thought about going into radiation therapy but building a repoire with a patient might be too much because not everyone survives. I know that the bills of the hospital can be a lot but I'm a lowrider first so I'd much rather see his car get done and then if its needed sell it, but not until the man gets to see his car done and enjoy life for a bit. Once again, my best wishes. Cali Way


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

well i wrote cnn a letter and i guess all we can do is wait.....i also contacted my local news here and hopefully i will here from that guy soon too. he took all my info and said he will see what he can do...he did think it was real cool what was happening here. hopefully we can pull some donations from these rich ass mofos out here. this is the email i got back form CNN though

Thank you for this submission. Public Information reviews and summarizes story ideas, and distributes them to appropriate news divisions for consideration. If it is decided the story is something of interest that can be developed for on-air reporting, you may be contacted for more information. 

Because of the volume of story suggestions we receive, we are unable to reply with information on whether or not it will be used.

Thank you again for sending it our way. 
CNN Public Information 


i guess all we can do is hope


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

when this is all done, and we present the car to him, i propose we make a big deal of it. have a whole gathering, lots of people, etc. i'd fly up there to attend  sure a lot of people would.

actually, i'd probably drive down, i need work done on my car there anyway


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

just got back from tha bank right now,..me and my girl deposited $50 bucks in chagos acount,..not much but i hope it helps!!!!!much love to chago and his family!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

Donations so far:
*USOFAMILY $150.00
impalabuilder.com: $40.00
Y. Flores from CA: $15.00
64kybelair: $30.00
whitetrash: $20.00
Unidos: $15.00
Maverick: $50.00
BIGTONY $50.00
truucha: $100.00
Sik Ryda: $20.00	
yellow amigo:	$25.00 
homeboyz: $100.00 
idraga55: $20.00 
g-body: $100
ALCOCER247: $50.00
Cali Way: $10.00
juiced $150.00	(pending)	
pimpoldscutlass81: $35.00 (pending)
Jay AKA "Mister Ouija" of Eternal Rollerz C.C.: $50.00 (pending)
lowriderlife: $50.00 (pending)
*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cali Way_@Apr 4 2005, 03:52 PM
> *I put in $10.  Wish ya'll the very best with this.  The picture of him looking out the window at the 64 tore me up.  I work at a hospital here in Orlando and have thought about going into radiation therapy but building a repoire with a patient might be too much because not everyone survives.  I know that the bills of the hospital can be a lot but I'm a lowrider first so I'd much rather see his car get done and then if its needed sell it, but not until the man gets to see his car done and enjoy life for a bit.  Once again, my best wishes.  Cali Way
> [snapback]2952748[/snapback]​*


thats one of the things that changed my mind about going into rad therapy. its only another year of school, but i dont like to get that close to the patients.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

everyone thats made donations i can't stress more that i need to collect. we need money for stuff ..i'm already spent a lot of my money on supplies.copies, stuff for the raffle and so on..the cars about to get frame off thursday and we have not a penny..me and eastbay are doing up this ride and with no money? 216 rider i need the money asap.. i talked to the owner of the shop and where going to be in there as of next week,,where going to need to trailer this car to san leandro and to then san jose.. theres $100 just in gas not including we have to make 2 trips one to take the car the other to take the fully wrapped frame.. people pm this ball was rolling for a while and seems to be coming to a stop..someone put $50 in the account and thanxz.i will be going to the hospital saterday to give his mom what money fred is sending me..we collected...pm me if you need my addy or account number


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 4 2005, 09:42 PM
> *thats one of the things that changed my mind about going into rad therapy. its only another year of school, but i dont like to get that close to the patients.
> [snapback]2953744[/snapback]​*


right, do you radiography? im at work now, and heres what i'm doing, love a doctor who doesnt jus sign off on every test possible


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Apr 4 2005, 07:37 PM
> *everyone thats made donations i can't stress more that i need to collect. we need money for stuff ..i'm already spent a lot of my money on supplies.copies, stuff for the raffle and so on..the cars about to get frame off thursday and we have not a penny..me and eastbay are doing up this ride and with no money? 216 rider i need the money asap.. i talked to the owner of the shop and where going to  be in there as of next week,,where going to need to trailer this car to san leandro and to then san jose.. theres $100 just in gas not including we have to make 2 trips one to take the car the other to take the fully wrapped frame.. people pm this ball was rolling for a while and seems to be coming to a stop..someone put $50 in the account and thanxz.i will be going to the hospital saterday to give his mom what money fred is sending me..we collected...pm me if you need my addy or account number
> [snapback]2953986[/snapback]​*



How much money you guys need? Sorry I havent been on much I been working overtime lately.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Got this email today...



> Hey Bret,
> 
> Just wanted to let you know that I received your letter today. I will get it in the "Forum" section in the next available issue (which will be the August '05 issue, going on sale in the middle of June).
> 
> ...


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

come on people lets not let this die out, there's still lots to be done and lots of us are still working our asses off to make this real for Chago. So we need more help, money as well as support for him.. Thank you


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

just wanted to let everybody know i recieved the package from mark greene and the package from showtime so far! thanks !


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Hopefully we will be having some LARGE money Donations coming in real soon from some LARGE coporations that I have contacted. Keep our fingers crossed. It don't happen unless WE MAKE IT HAPPEN....


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Good things are starting to happen for Chago, I have been busy today getting this show that I have planned started and I have had some people that are going to be helping out with it to make it BIG and also some airtime on radio station so it gets out to the public, so I just wanted to let you all know it is looking better.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=169648



CHAGOS CAR BUILD UP!


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

i shipped the rear coils and quick disconnect today 2 day mail, should arrive thursday, sorry for the delay, been having some legal issues


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

let me know if there is anything That is needed i will do what i can to help


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

Ricky helping out, he don't like to get dirty though :0


----------



## Kenny13z3 (Jan 9, 2003)

anyone got the addy where i can send chago somthing? (not to do with the car, too poor for that lol)


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

yes. the address to send Chago personal items is on the website... click "Chago"


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Apr 5 2005, 09:03 PM
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=169648
> CHAGOS CAR BUILD UP!
> [snapback]2959456[/snapback]​*


everything posted in this thread will be mirrored to the website on a daily basis.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Apr 5 2005, 03:25 PM
> *just wanted to let everybody know i recieved the package from mark greene and the package from showtime so far!  thanks !
> [snapback]2958270[/snapback]​*


More and more should be showing up each day (as long as people shipped out like they said they would) Keep us posted on whats there and whats not so I can track stuff down


----------



## bigsexy408 (Jul 4, 2003)

i might have a sony cd changer for chago im tryin to get ahold of it now. also im in san jo , if you guys want help gimme a call 408 375 2667 ask for jesus , im available after 3 and all day on the weekends


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

I feel Fucked ,i donated $15
Y flores 
not knowing this guy is from the same town in mexico as my parents 
until about 2 minutes ago 
damn i wish i had the $ to help you guys out a little more. i'll be looking into this stuff and see what i can add 
hey people do you're best to help this kid out, 
hope all goes good 

Pease out 
Hoss


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

Hey homie that a start, If everyone donated that everything would be taken care of. Atleast you gave what you could.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamin_Casually (Oct 20, 2004)




----------



## MrBiggs7 (Jan 17, 2005)

I've been watching this for awhile and can't believe that everything and everyone is coming together so well. I don't have much but I get a check on Monday and I'll send him a card. Im going through tough times myself right now but I want him to know the extent of where his prayers are coming from. You guys are doing a great job.


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Apr 4 2005, 07:21 PM
> *Donations so far:
> USOFAMILY  $150.00
> impalabuilder.com:  $40.00
> ...



<span style=\'color:red\'>*SHIT I THOUGHT I PUT $200, I'LL TAKE CARE OF THAT RIGHT NOW*


----------



## OLDCARCRUSHER (Feb 24, 2005)

IVE SEEN A DEAL LIKE THIS BEFORE.EVERYONE DONATES CASH AND THE CAR NEVER GETS BUILT..................JON


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OLDCARCRUSHER_@Apr 7 2005, 02:26 AM
> *IVE SEEN A DEAL LIKE THIS BEFORE.EVERYONE DONATES CASH AND THE CAR NEVER GETS BUILT..................JON
> [snapback]2965845[/snapback]​*


Not this time homie...This car will be completed.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OLDCARCRUSHER_@Apr 7 2005, 12:26 AM
> *IVE SEEN A DEAL LIKE THIS BEFORE.EVERYONE DONATES CASH AND THE CAR NEVER GETS BUILT..................JON
> [snapback]2965845[/snapback]​*


KEEP THAT NEGATIVE SHIT TO YOURSELF HOMIE, ALOT OF PEOPLE ARE WORKING HARD TO MAKE THIS GUYS DREAM COME TRUE, BTW IF YOU WANT YOU CAN DONATE STRAIGHT TO THE FAMILY THROUGH THE BANK ACCOUNT, BUT IM SURE YOUR CHEAP ASS WILL THINK THAT IS A SCAM TOO


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Yes this is 100 0/0 for real, there is NO BULLSHIT here at all. And like the homie said if you feel uncomfortable you can send it to Chago's donation's bank account. And the car is being built as we speak. I KNOW THIS AS BEING FACT... So please help if you can. Thank you

THE JENDA'S


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

I've seen thread after thread regarding the "negative light" that lowriders are in... But, in THIS thread, I'm seeing how positive we all can be when it comes time to put it on the line!!! (Now, if this unity would stay, there'd be NO KEEPING US DOWN!!!)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

MUCH LOVE to all those involved (even to those who can only help with a prayer!)

My $.02


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OLDCARCRUSHER_@Apr 7 2005, 02:26 AM
> *IVE SEEN A DEAL LIKE THIS BEFORE.EVERYONE DONATES CASH AND THE CAR NEVER GETS BUILT..................JON
> [snapback]2965845[/snapback]​*



well you might be right but not in this case as off today the doner car was striped from the frame and the frame is ready to go in chagos car, as far as chagos car we havent tucht it cuz we were working on the other car. THANK GOD eastbay_60 has a torch it was much eazyer to cut the car up that doin it bolt by bolt ..........lol


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

here you go ................


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OLDCARCRUSHER_@Apr 7 2005, 12:26 AM
> *IVE SEEN A DEAL LIKE THIS BEFORE.EVERYONE DONATES CASH AND THE CAR NEVER GETS BUILT..................JON
> [snapback]2965845[/snapback]​*


We dont got any room for those words in here.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

Donations so far:
*USOFAMILY $150.00
impalabuilder.com: $40.00
Y. Flores from CA: $15.00
64kybelair: $30.00
whitetrash: $20.00
Unidos: $15.00
Maverick: $50.00
BIGTONY $50.00
truucha: $100.00
Sik Ryda: $20.00	
yellow amigo:	$25.00 
homeboyz: $100.00 
idraga55: $20.00 
g-body: $100
ALCOCER247: $50.00
Cali Way: $10.00
juiced $150.00	
Jay AKA "Mister Ouija" of Eternal Rollerz C.C.: $50.00 
pimpoldscutlass81: $35.00 (pending)
lowriderlife: $50.00 (pending)*


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> *OLDCARCRUSHER Posted Today, 03:26 AM
> IVE SEEN A DEAL LIKE THIS BEFORE.EVERYONE DONATES CASH AND THE CAR NEVER GETS BUILT..................JON
> *


WHAT EVER PROJECT THAT WAS MUST OF INVOLVED YOU, I CAN TELL BY THAT BULLSHIT COMMENT..ME,EASTBAY_60,DREAMIN CASUALLY,EAZY-510 AND ABE WHERE THERE TILL ABOUT 12AM WORKING ON THIS RIDE..WHERE TAKING TIME FROM OUR LIVES/FAMILYS AND IN MY CASE KIDS TO PUT THIS RIDE TOGETHER FOR A HOMIE OF OURS..(CHAGO)WHERE DETERMINE TO FINISH THIS CAR AND PLAN FOR IT TO EVEN LOOK BETTER THEN OUR OWN RIDES..WHERE NOT DOING IT FOR FAME OR TO LOOK GOOD FOR PEOPLE..WHERE DOING IT CAUSE ITS COMING FROM THE HEART.THATS WHY YOUR PROJECT FAIL,NO HEART INVOLVED.. WE WANT TO SEE CHAGO HAPPY , WE HAVE HAD THE CHANCE TO OWN OUR LOWRIDER, RIDE IT AND SHOW IT WITH PRIDE....WE WANT CHAGO TO HAVE THAT FELLING TO..THIS IS A PROJECT THATS GOING TO TURN PEOPLES HEADS AND TOUCH SOME HEARTS..HOPEFULLY YOU CAN SEE WE AN'T BULLSHITTING!! AND TO PEOPLE THAT THINK WE ARE THEN KEEP YOU FUCKEN COMMENTS TO YOUR SELF..AND SIT BACK AND WATCH THIS CADDY BECOME A SHOW WINNER!


PROJECT CHAGOS DREAM BUILDER


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

very well said homie..... did you make it over to the family and give them the donation for here in nothern indiana? hope it helps a little still tryin to get more







> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Apr 7 2005, 07:21 PM
> *WHAT EVER PROJECT THAT WAS MUST OF INVOLVED YOU, I CAN TELL BY THAT BULLSHIT COMMENT..ME,EASTBAY_60,DREAMIN CASUALLY,EAZY-510 AND ABE WHERE THERE TILL ABOUT 12AM WORKING ON THIS RIDE..WHERE TAKING TIME FROM OUR LIVES/FAMILYS AND IN MY CASE KIDS TO PUT THIS RIDE TOGETHER FOR A HOMIE OF OURS..(CHAGO)WHERE DETERMINE TO FINISH THIS CAR AND PLAN FOR IT TO EVEN LOOK BETTER THEN OUR OWN RIDES..WHERE NOT DOING IT FOR FAME OR TO LOOK GOOD FOR PEOPLE..WHERE DOING IT CAUSE ITS COMING FROM THE HEART.THATS WHY YOUR PROJECT FAIL,NO HEART INVOLVED.. WE WANT TO SEE CHAGO HAPPY , WE HAVE HAD THE CHANCE TO OWN OUR LOWRIDER, RIDE IT AND SHOW IT WITH PRIDE....WE WANT CHAGO TO HAVE THAT FELLING TO..THIS IS A PROJECT THATS GOING TO TURN PEOPLES HEADS AND TOUCH SOME HEARTS..HOPEFULLY YOU CAN SEE WE AN'T BULLSHITTING!! AND TO PEOPLE THAT THINK WE ARE THEN KEEP YOU FUCKEN COMMENTS TO YOUR SELF..AND SIT BACK AND WATCH THIS CADDY BECOME A SHOW WINNER!
> PROJECT CHAGOS DREAM BUILDER
> [snapback]2970007[/snapback]​*


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

I BEEN BUSY FRED ITS STILL IN THE ENVOLOPE..LOL..I WAS JUST GOING TO DROP IT OFF IN SALINAS SATERDAY WHEN I DRIVE UP THERE TO THE SHOW..


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

thats kewl bro please send the family our love and tell them its from OURLIFE FAMILY........ GREAT WORK BRO... YOU GUYS ARE MAKIN A YOUNG MAN VERY HAPPY.....


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

RIGHT ON FRED IT WOULD NEVER COME TO WHAT IT IS WITH OUT ALL THE LAYITLOW FAMILIA THATS HELPED OUT


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

STOP BY THE INLA BOOTH SUNDAY AT THE LRM SHOW WE'LL HAVE A JAR FOR DONATIONS FOR CHAGO, VANESSA WILL ALSO BE HITTING YOU PEOPLE UP ALONG WITH A FEW OF HER GIRLS....EVEN A DOLLOR WILL HELP.... THIS MATTERS............................................................ ALSO I DID THE RADIO INTERVIEW WITH THE XMAN TODAY...THANKS EVERYONE


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Apr 8 2005, 12:38 AM
> *VANESSA WILL ALSO BE HITTING YOU PEOPLE UP ALONG WITH A FEW OF HER GIRLS....
> [snapback]2971126[/snapback]​*



Dont forget to share pics


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

yeah. definately pictures


----------



## Dreamin_Casually (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Apr 7 2005, 07:21 PM
> *WHAT EVER PROJECT THAT WAS MUST OF INVOLVED YOU, I CAN TELL BY THAT BULLSHIT COMMENT..ME,EASTBAY_60,DREAMIN CASUALLY,EAZY-510 AND ABE WHERE THERE TILL ABOUT 12AM WORKING ON THIS RIDE..WHERE TAKING TIME FROM OUR LIVES/FAMILYS AND IN MY CASE KIDS TO PUT THIS RIDE TOGETHER FOR A HOMIE OF OURS..(CHAGO)WHERE DETERMINE TO FINISH THIS CAR AND PLAN FOR IT TO EVEN LOOK BETTER THEN OUR OWN RIDES..WHERE NOT DOING IT FOR FAME OR TO LOOK GOOD FOR PEOPLE..WHERE DOING IT CAUSE ITS COMING FROM THE HEART.THATS WHY YOUR PROJECT FAIL,NO HEART INVOLVED.. WE WANT TO SEE CHAGO HAPPY , WE HAVE HAD THE CHANCE TO OWN OUR LOWRIDER, RIDE IT AND SHOW IT WITH PRIDE....WE WANT CHAGO TO HAVE THAT FELLING TO..THIS IS A PROJECT THATS GOING TO TURN PEOPLES HEADS AND TOUCH SOME HEARTS..HOPEFULLY YOU CAN SEE WE AN'T BULLSHITTING!! AND TO PEOPLE THAT THINK WE ARE THEN KEEP YOU FUCKEN COMMENTS TO YOUR SELF..AND SIT BACK AND WATCH THIS CADDY BECOME A SHOW WINNER!
> PROJECT CHAGOS DREAM BUILDER
> [snapback]2970007[/snapback]​*


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

1). Find a sponsor to make a couple hundred “CHAGO’S LOW-RIDER DREAM” T-SHIRTS to sell on LIL/shows/picnics donate $5-10 of each shirt sold to put towards his project. --ARTIST TECHNIQUES HERE ON LIL IS COOL AND I JUST BET WOULD LOVE TO DESIGN A T-SHIRT THAT IS ACKNOWLODGING THE EVENT AND PARTICIPATION THERE OF” --


2). Get laptop and/or a cell phone donated from a Charity for communication on the lowrider project.” --I STUMBLED ACROSS A CHARITY ORGANIZATION ONLINE THAT PROVIDES LAPTOPS AND CELL PHONES FOR “EXTREMELY ILL” PATIENTS FOR FREE.I PUT IN A REQUEST FOR BOTH WHICH WAS APPROVED AND WILL BE SHIPPED OUT ASAP --


3). Article written up with pictures of progress and lowriders uniting for the cause—ie.locompany mag., street customs mag., lowrider mag., etc. 
--WOULD LOVE TO SEE CARLOS FROM LOCOMPANY COVERING THIS IN DETAIL OVER 3 ISSUES.I WILL CALL CARLOS, THE EDITOR OF STREET CUSTOMS MAG. HERE IN SD THAT IS ON LIL AND WITH UCE CC AND I CALLED DICK DELOACHE WHO WILL PUT ‘EL VOL AND TYSON ON THE ARTICLE FOR LRM--


4). Public TV, radio and newspaper reporting exposure to encourage corporate and individual donations, as well as further unite the lowriders cause. 
--I WILL TALK TO 98.9’S BILLY BLAST AND A LONG TIME FRIEND ABOUT MENTIONING THIS PROJECT AS WELL AS THE X-MAN.THANKS XAVIER FROM 92.5 FOR KICKING THINGS OFF --


5). Organize a Car Show or Picnic within the next two weeks that would be produced solely for raising lowrider funds for “Chago’s Dream”. --THIS HAS “JENDA” WRITTEN ALL OVER IT-- 


6). Have the effort documented on videotape, then duplicated and retailed for extra $5 that goes to the “Chago fund”! --TRUUCHA I’M LOOKING IN YOUR DIRECTION--


7). I have contacts with at least 40 different charities we could submit proposals to as far as assistance in “making a wish” come true; 10 different airlines that provide free flights for emergency or fund raising projects like this so we can fly Chago out to pick up his dream lowrider.And finally, another 30 resources that he will qualify for in assistance for hospital treatment, medication, travelling to the doctors and emotional support for him AND his family during these difficult times as well!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

JUST A COUPLE OF THINGS THAT CAME TO MIND……..

I AM SO PROUD OF MY FELLOW LOW-RIDERS RIGHT NOW....LETS KEEP THIS POSITIVE MOMENTUM GOING.........!!!!!!!!!!


 MUSTANG SALLI--aka--SECRET SQUIRREL PRODUCTIONS
PS
Tomorrow I am also checking up on UPS or FEDEX donating full or partial shipping costs,so our expenses can go back into the customizing of the vehicle instead!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OLDCARCRUSHER_@Apr 7 2005, 03:26 AM
> *IVE SEEN A DEAL LIKE THIS BEFORE.EVERYONE DONATES CASH AND THE CAR NEVER GETS BUILT..................JON
> [snapback]2965845[/snapback]​*



Why on earth would you go and that shit.People in the Lowriding community come together and do something positive and you gotta go and try to fck it up. B_A,eastbay, homeboyz, and every body else that has helped and contributed keep up the good work. You've all got my support :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

5). Organize a Car Show or Picnic within the next two weeks that would be produced solely for raising lowrider funds for “Chago’s Dream”. --THIS HAS “JENDA” WRITTEN ALL OVER IT-- 


Hi Mustang Sali, YES it's in the works right now as we speak. Going to take alot of work however to pull it off BIG and I'm really hoping that the NORTHWEST will step up and help. Lots have already responded and said they would. Gotta get sponsers to help off set the cost of it. But you know how we do it, So the FIRST GLADIATOR SERIES SHOW is dated for JULY 24th and I will be posting a flyer soon. Stay tuned........................


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Apr 7 2005, 03:21 AM
> *SHIT I THOUGHT I PUT $200, I'LL TAKE CARE OF THAT RIGHT NOW
> [snapback]2965842[/snapback]​*



hey mine sez pending, how can i fix that if i paid with CC, im sorry i work so much i forgot. my apologies.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

hey listen yall cali peoples. is this goin on anywhere near 29 palms cali? cuz thats my next duty station and im willing to help out if i can. ill be in cali may 9th. untill like 2007


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

PAYPAL notes the transaction as "pending" for credit cards and personal checks transferred electronically until it clears.I wouldn't stress too much if you know for sure you have the credit on your card.It is usually a 24 hour hold for credit cards and 3 days for checks to clear.
When you are settled in after being stationed with the Camp Pendelton crew, PM me so I can introduce you to the "low-rider community" puttin it down for the 619!!!

Brandy,I am going to email you several "guaranteed" contacts for sponsorship to help out with your show in July.I have spoken with them personally already and they look forward to assisting in anyway they can!!!!

MUSTANG SALLI


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

YOU ARE WONDERFUL!!!! Thank you so much. We will make this happen for sure, got many BIG PLAYERS involved for it not to... :biggrin: Much Love

Brandy Jenda


----------



## Dreamin_Casually (Oct 20, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

Donations so far:
*USOFAMILY $150.00
impalabuilder.com: $40.00
Y. Flores from CA: $15.00
64kybelair: $30.00
whitetrash: $20.00
Unidos: $15.00
Maverick: $50.00
BIGTONY $50.00
truucha: $100.00
Sik Ryda: $20.00	
yellow amigo:	$25.00 
homeboyz: $100.00 
idraga55: $20.00 
g-body: $100
ALCOCER247: $50.00
Cali Way: $10.00
juiced $150.00	
Jay AKA "Mister Ouija" of Eternal Rollerz C.C.: $50.00 
layitlow: $100.00
John Ramirez: $15.00
pimpoldscutlass81: $35.00 (pending)
lowriderlife: $50.00 (pending)*


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

so when this is all said and done... how are we going to present it to him? are we going to have a ceremony or something?

cause it would be a good excuse for me to fly to california for a few days


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

thats pretty cool that everybody is coming together to build him a car of his dreams. no drama just people helping other people. :thumbsup:  

i'll try and donate some money soon


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i think this is a nice pic










ima bring up my paypal account later. im in the middle of packing up all of my stuff.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Apr 9 2005, 08:05 PM
> *i think this is a nice pic
> 
> 
> ...


i like that pic too :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamin_Casually (Oct 20, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stealth_@Apr 9 2005, 05:33 PM
> *so when this is all said and done... how are we going to present it to him? are we going to have a ceremony or something?
> 
> cause it would be a good excuse for me to fly to california for a few days
> [snapback]2977406[/snapback]​*



That would be cool. Have like a dinner or somthing...


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

exactly. go celebrate a job well done.


----------



## saywhat? (May 16, 2004)

http://www.streetsourcemag.com/forum/topic...&M=False&S=True


posted up over at SSM, lets see how good of a scene im in. im lookin to build a lowrider inspired car when i move, any help is appreciated, not money.......but labor. i got someone to do suspension work but i need to know what all i need for a good hydro setup! PM me and ill keep it for when i move!


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

what is this guy gonna do with his ride when its all fixed up?


----------



## saywhat? (May 16, 2004)

im sure were all prayin for him to pull completely through and roll hard and hit switches, i know im pullin for him!


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

it's for him to enjoy, for however short or long.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

WHICH EVER WAY IT GOES..THIS CAR IS GOING TO HIT THE SHOW CIRCUIT! IN HIS HONOR TO ALL THE CHAGOS OUT THERE!


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

> Donations so far:
> *USOFAMILY $150.00
> impalabuilder.com: $40.00
> Y. Flores from CA: $15.00
> ...


----------



## blvddown's woman (Jan 22, 2005)

if someone could please tell me how to send money using paypal i would like to donate some money to him from my family and im also going to see if our club will donate some money or parts......i'll donate money whenever we can and im sure the family appreciates all you guys are doing for him..... I know what its like to watch your child suffer but I got a miracle my son lived...


----------



## 64KyBelair (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvddown's woman_@Apr 12 2005, 05:10 PM
> *if someone could please tell me how to send money using paypal i would like to donate some money to him from my family and im also going to see if our club will donate some money or parts......i'll donate money whenever we can and im sure the family appreciates all you guys are doing for him..... I know what its like to watch your child suffer but I got a miracle my son lived...
> [snapback]2989966[/snapback]​*


go to paypal.com and setup a free account transfer funds from your credit card or bank account to your paypal account...get the address listed above and press send money it will ask u to put in the email address and how much u want to send and the reason for sending and jus send the funds  god bless


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

I just want to give respect and props to everyone participating..... :thumbsup:
I also wanted to find out how he is doing, I hope he and his family are well and I will keep them all in my prayers.


----------



## blvddown's woman (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64KyBelair_@Apr 12 2005, 03:27 PM
> *go to paypal.com and setup a free account transfer funds from your credit card or bank account to your paypal account...get the address listed above and press send money it will ask u to put in the email address and how much u want to send and the reason for sending and jus send the funds  god bless
> [snapback]2990286[/snapback]​*



thanks for the help


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> Donations so far:
> *USOFAMILY $150.00
> impalabuilder.com: $40.00
> Y. Flores from CA: $15.00
> ...


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

FOr anyone who has contact with Chago, can you tell me if he recived the shirt that my club sent to him? We just want to make sure it got to where it needed to go.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

stupid server


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

995 dollars of the donation money will be on it's way to California in the morning. 

Thank you very much to everyone who has contributed so far!


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

thanxz people!! the moneys going to some big thinks..wait and see!


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

***things


----------



## Dreamin_Casually (Oct 20, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

ssssaaaaweet! :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Apr 12 2005, 03:31 PM
> *I just want to give respect and props to everyone participating..... :thumbsup:
> I also wanted to find out how he is doing, I hope he and his family are well and I will keep them all in my prayers.
> 
> ...


I talked to him today He's doing good You should give him a call He would like that


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

wondering if the parts i shipped were recieved? sent some coils and a quick disconnect


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: its on!!!!!!


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

Eddie a counslor at my daughters school by the name of Irene Torrez donated $25 wich I deposited

Also I'd like to thank

Impalas (salinas valley)

Castroville Midnighters

Traviesos

Duke's (monterey county)

For sponsoring raffle


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

yes i recieved them thanks!  i have also recieved the checkvalve, a y block, yellow switch cord, 8" cylinders from black magic, coils from osc, and a goody box from mark at showtime with 12" street cylinders, reverse deep cups, power palls, 2-15' hoses, 2-6' hoses, 4-15" steel braded returns, 8 switches, more switch cord, and 2 blowproofs.



> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Apr 13 2005, 10:53 PM
> *wondering if the parts i shipped were recieved? sent some coils and a quick disconnect
> [snapback]2997640[/snapback]​*


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Apr 14 2005, 08:34 PM
> *yes i recieved them thanks!   i have also recieved the checkvalve, a y block, yellow switch cord, 8" cylinders from black magic, coils from osc, and a goody box from mark at showtime with 12" street cylinders, reverse deep cups, power palls, 2-15' hoses, 2-6' hoses, 4-15" steel braded returns, 8 switches, more switch cord, and 2 blowproofs.
> [snapback]3002071[/snapback]​*


nice.....


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

ya eastbay got a nice collections going and homie big scotty sending the pumps asap..he called me today and there ready for shipping ..


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

i also got some 5 1/4 pioneers today! :cheesy: by the way, the car is finally going to the shop tomorrow for the frame off! we decided to use the frame thats on it and fully wrap it.


----------



## 510sixone (May 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Apr 14 2005, 08:13 PM
> *i also got some 5 1/4 pioneers today! :cheesy: by the way, the car is finally going to the shop tomorrow for the frame off! we decided to use the frame thats on it and fully wrap it.
> [snapback]3002465[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: 
if you guys need help let me kno cus i aint got shit to do tomoro


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Apr 14 2005, 08:34 PM
> *yes i recieved them thanks!   i have also recieved the checkvalve, a y block, yellow switch cord, 8" cylinders from black magic, coils from osc, and a goody box from mark at showtime with 12" street cylinders, reverse deep cups, power palls, 2-15' hoses, 2-6' hoses, 4-15" steel braded returns, 8 switches, more switch cord, and 2 blowproofs.
> [snapback]3002071[/snapback]​*


good luck bro, wish i could be there to help!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

we gonna get new pics?


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Apr 14 2005, 05:34 PM
> *yes i recieved them thanks!   i have also recieved the checkvalve, a y block, yellow switch cord, 8" cylinders from black magic, coils from osc, and a goody box from mark at showtime with 12" street cylinders, reverse deep cups, power palls, 2-15' hoses, 2-6' hoses, 4-15" steel braded returns, 8 switches, more switch cord, and 2 blowproofs.
> [snapback]3002071[/snapback]​*


Just to note...

The 8" inch cylinders from black magic were donated by The Jenda's  There account was billed for them.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

I think we may have a problem that we need to look into ASAP. I learned today that if we do not clarify this as a non-profit organization, then Chago or ourselves who organized the build might be taxed by the I.R.S. for all the donated parts and money. I dont know to much about this, or even if it applys to us or what we are doing... I know the government wants a cut of everything and anything they can get their hands on, so it wouldnt suprise me if it was true. Anybody familiar with laws of this kinda thing that could help out on this situation???


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

i was thinking the same thing..but thats why i'm not tryingt to have to much money in that account for that purpose..i need to get all the cash asap so i can close the account at bank of america so i don't get fucked..irene is in the works of opening one as a donation account but takes a while cause it has to go though corp. offices at the bank(wells fargo) as soon as she does i'm XXinn my account..thats why i was stressing the money needed for the car asap and in checks mailed to me.i can see a issue if we where coming up with $10,000 ..but were in the rage of hundereds and barlly going to hit $1400 which will be all gone by next week in parts and so on..So there is going to be a change with the account..once the cars basiclly almost there my account i opened will be closed and all money will be forward to irenes account to help for the build***wink***wink.....we also can not mention that where giving money to help for hospital bills..medi-cal will cut there fundiings if they get another source of income...donations are for the car **wink **wink once again..lol..


----------



## 510sixone (May 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Apr 15 2005, 05:46 AM
> *i was thinking the same thing..but thats why i'm not tryingt to have to much money in that account for that purpose..i need to get all the cash asap so i can close the account at bank of america so i don't get fucked..irene is in the works of opening one as a donation account but takes a while cause it has to go though corp. offices at the bank(wells fargo) as soon as she does i'm XXinn my account..thats why i was stressing the money needed for the car asap and in checks mailed to me.i can see a issue if we where coming up with $10,000 ..but were in the rage of hundereds and barlly going to hit $1400 which will be all gone by next week in parts and so on..So there is going to be a change with the account..once the cars basiclly almost there my account i opened will be closed and all money will be forward to irenes account to help for the build***wink***wink.....we also can not mention that where giving money to help for hospital bills..medi-cal will cut there fundiings if they get another source of income...donations are for the car **wink **wink once again..lol..
> [snapback]3003819[/snapback]​*


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Swingin80Lincoln (Feb 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DusterNut_@Mar 28 2005, 09:49 PM
> *if somone gets the paypall acount up, ill be more than happy to donate some $$. ill think about what parts i have laying around that can be of use also.
> [snapback]2921444[/snapback]​*


i cant get my brother to get into the paypal account. can i send a money order to dan or brett or somebody?


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

i dont know alot aobut the tax thing but i think that would also have to be claimed by the donators in order for the gov't to tax the person who recieved the donated goods.....i could be wrong but i think thats how it goes....


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DusterNut_@Apr 15 2005, 08:12 PM
> *i cant get my brother to get into the paypal account. can i send a money order to dan or brett or somebody?
> [snapback]3008021[/snapback]​*


You can send it to me or Eddie homie, we will make sure it goes where it needs to


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

We put our www.chagosdream.com decals on the dancers today. We are getting ready for Indy LRM this weekend.We will send pics after the show.


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

THIS GOES OUT TO ALL TEXAS RIDERS 

OPEN CHALLANGE FOR ALL TEXAS CLUBS


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

double check link man, it's not working for me


----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)

Call the IRS and ask. you dont have to give your name or SS# If someone reports they donated 100 dollars to charity the IRS is not going to investigate it. Businesses are allowed so much for charity. 

This whole thing is basicly a donation, there is no capital gain.


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stealth_@Apr 19 2005, 05:30 AM
> *double check link man, it's not working for me
> [snapback]3019866[/snapback]​*


ITS NOT WORKING CAUS ESOME MOD TOOK IT OFF I GUESS THE FELT MY CHALLNAGE WASNT GOOD ENUFF TO HELP OUT CHAGO ILL REPOST IT TONITE AGAIN SEE IF THERY TAKE IT DOWN AGAIN


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

if anyone out there has money they can donate..we need it asap parts are coming expencive and where about out of cash!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2005)

Hello, this is Irene,
I went to Wells Fargo yesterday, to see what the delay was in the approval of the donation acct. They informed me that it was denied. I needed to have a business to be able to have a donation acct. I don't own a business and if I put it on my name I think I will be taxed on it if it is a big amount. Any ideas would be helpful.


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

IRENE WUT YOU CAN DO IS OPEN A SAVINGS ACCT WITH YOU BEING ONLY SIGNATURE AN LIST THE ACCT AS IRENE ??? DBA/ WUT EVER YOU WANT IT TO BEE YOU CAN KEEP THER ACCOUNT OPEN FOR ASLONG AS YOU WANT JUST WITHDRAW MONEY OUT OF IT UNDER THE DBA SIGNATURE THATS HOW WE HAVE OUR CAR CLUB ACCOUNT SET UP


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2005)

Gracias, I will check on that tomorrow before I go to work--I'll post any new info asap. thanks irene


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

I have been looking into programs like the "make a wish" foundation to help out with either cash or services but according to their criteria, CHAGO'S DREAM will not qualify because the rules explicitly say that this money/wish CANNOT be put toward a vehicle,medical bills etc.......basicly MATERIALISTIC items, which unfortunately 90% of the different "wish foundations" also adhered too!!!! I also emailed an application to a couple of contacts from MTV's "PIMP MY RIDE" to work together as a TEAM with the low-rider communities as well as give them some good PR but have yet to hear from them and you guys are almost finished now(WHICH TOTALLY ROCKS).......!!!!!!!

My Aunt does hospital billing and I have a friend that works for the County MED-CAL services(remember I am a teacher and do these kind of referrals daily)and from what I can gather your problems from here out are:

A). If the car is registered in either CHAGO'S or his parents names and they are receiving medical assistance and/or are in debt currently and it goes unreported(they can find out through DMV records).........they have the right to take the car from him.

B). If it is reported, they are going to adjust his services and he will receive LESS MEDICAL BENEFITS.......because a vehicle is a luxury and the county medical feels that if you can afford such an item, then you apparently you aren't in as dire need as you claim to be.

C). Since this fundraiser is not being filed under a non-profit corporate tax ID(which we could do for $115 online in Nevada) and if somehow the IRS takes note of it(someone who donated a car part claims it on their taxes for example).......the organizers will be taxed as a individual business!!!

D). What we post here on LIL is not in the "general publics eye mainsteam" but the CHAGO'S DREAM WEBSITE is-we need to consider that it is a legal form of documentation of our activities and could be used against us and as well if the hospital staff is aware of this fundraisor they could also report it to their billing department which would notify County Services.

You guys have been asking about the possible accountabilities and these are of course the "worse case scenarios"........but nevertheless something VERY important to keep in mind!!!

If you are in sites of finishing I would start winding things down and suggest the car be registered in another trusted family members name perhaps in case the family succumbs into a finacial crisis!!!

Either way....KEEP UP THE GREAT JOB GUYS AND GALS ON LAYITLOW!!!


MUSTANG SALLI


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

anyone see the "www.chagosdream.com" shirts around at the indy LRM show?


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

WHOS GOT EM ?
NEED INFO ON EM


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL LOKOTE_@Apr 26 2005, 01:25 AM
> *WHOS GOT EM ?
> NEED INFO ON EM
> [snapback]3052541[/snapback]​*


we had some embroidered, just wondering if many people noticed them, for got to get a pic of all of us

5 of us were wearing them sunday


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

ORALE .

WE HAD STICKERS MADE UP FOR DA FRONT WINDOWS


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2005)

Thank you for the information. As of today I am now the owner of Chago's car. 
Thanks again Mustang Sally. ( I always did like that song) Irene


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

t
t
t


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

ATT..LIL PEEP..

CHAGOS HIT A POINT OF HIS LIFE WHERE HE NEED ALL THE PRAYERS HE CAN GET..DOCTORS GAVE HIM A MONTH OR SO TO LIVE AND CHAGOS NOT GIVING UP! WE NEED ALL TO PRAY AND PROJECT LOVE TOWARD CHAGO!..EVERYONE TAKE SOME TIME IN YOUR DAY AND PRAY FOR HIM...ITS ALL UP TO THE BIG MAN UPSTAIRS..LETS LET HIM KNOW WE STILL NEED CHAGO HERE...


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

Damn.......................................................................


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

I'VE GOT A 82 CADDI FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM I HAS CUT OUTS AND A BATT RACK IT'S PAINTED LIKE A BLUE FLAKE KIND OF IT HAS STRETCHED A-ARMS IT HAS NO PAPER WORK BUT THE CAR IS CLEAN IT NEEDS A MOTOR BUT IF YOU GUYS CAN SELL IT FOR PARTS OR USE SOME PARTS OFF IT IM WILLING TO GIVE IT TO U GUYS TO SUPPORT CHAGO IN ANY WAY THE CAR CAN IF U GUYS ARE INTERESTED PM ME ALL U NEED TO DO IS PICK IT UP FROM THE SHOP IN GILROY.


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

OUR PRAYERS ARE WITH YOU AN UR FAMILIA CHAGO.......

KEEP STRONG CARNALITO....


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

T
T
T
SUP HOWARD


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## Chago (Apr 3, 2005)

Chago has changed rooms at the hospital. He is now in Room 772. The new telephone number is 415-3538179.


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

T
T
T
ILL GIVE YOU A CALL LATER CHAGO :thumbsup:


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

someone needs to take care of the legalities ASAP, or we could all get in serious trouble.


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

what would happen if we didn't put it under Chago's name at all... if we put it under someone else that's been involved in the project. so legally the car would belong to them, and they'd own it, but it would be Chagos for him to use for however long he can/wants... you know? 
so it wouldn't be a business, it would be a personal build-up, that Chago's using

how does that work?


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

I think it should go into his aunt Irene's name until it can be passed down to his younger brother who will take care of it when he turns 18. If your on here Irene, how does that sound?


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Apr 28 2005, 06:55 PM
> *I think it should go into his aunt Irene's name until it can be passed down to his younger brother who will take care of it when he turns 18. If your on here Irene, how does that sound?
> [snapback]3069341[/snapback]​*


On the last page if I'm not mistaken Irene said the car is now in her name.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

I TRULY DO NT THINK THE STATE OF CAL, OR THE HOSPITAL WOULD TAKE A CAR AWAY TO PAY FOR HOSTIPAL BILLS, DO YOU KNOW HOW THEY WOULD LOOK IN THE MEDIA.........BAD REAL BAD


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

do you think they care what they look like in the media? i doubt it... they're after money, they don't care what people think about it.

look at the RIAA. you think after all the lawsuits they've started regaring illegal file sharing that they're popular? hell no, but they don't care


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Just to be on the safe side you know


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

yeah  and we're definately playing it safe.

i mean, i don't know... it's not like any of us are getting anything out of it... we're just all donating money, parts, time, and services, to restore a car. what happens to the car AFTER we restore it isn't really our problem, but as long as the car stays in the name of someone OUTSIDE chago's immediate family, then everything should be cool... right?

someone plz check my theory, see if it's correct?


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stealth_@Apr 28 2005, 08:45 PM
> *yeah   and we're definately playing it safe.
> 
> i mean, i don't know... it's not like any of us are getting anything out of it... we're just all donating money, parts, time, and services, to restore a car.  what happens to the car AFTER we restore it isn't really our problem, but as long as the car stays in the name of someone OUTSIDE chago's immediate family, then everything should be cool... right?
> ...


No it can be in a family members name for sure, and could most likely be in Chagos name. Im just thinking worse case senarios. Regardless of the car being in a family members name, It is still Chago's car... There is just no paperwork for anyone to try and seize his assets to pay for bills if they tried.


----------



## 64KyBelair (Dec 6, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=174760&hl=


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2005)

Hello everyone, This is Irene. I would like to thank all of you for caring about the car. Yes, the state can take the car from Chago. Any assests he has they can take. And since the mother's name is also on all the paper work for Medical, and hospital billing they can go after her also. But like she says - she doesn't have anything of value for them to take it doesn't matter. I explained to her the way the State works and I also explained to Chago what the State could do. So I asked Chago to get someone that he could trust to transfer the title to his ride to. And he chose my husband Carmelo and myself. I told him that the ride is his still but it is in our names and the car will be in the State of Nevada. California has nothing to do with Nevada. I promised him that no one will ever take his ride from me and if there are any shows here I will personnally take the ride and show it off in his memory (providing someone shows me how). And also when his brother turns 18 the ride will then be transferred to him. And he will also be showing the ride at shows. But I am sorry to say that Chago was given a few months to live but now the doctors have told him it could be a matter of days. He has gotten worse. He also left strict orders not to be resestitated. He just wants to go peacefully. He is tired of being sick. I just hope that God will lend him to us long enough for him to see what all of you have done for him. You don't know how much happiness all of you have brought him. I will be leaving Vegas Friday nite to SF to see him. I hope he lives long enough to see his car. God Bless all of you!! --- Irene


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

HELLO IRENE, IT'S ME PAULY. I HEARD THE NEWS ABOUT HOW LITTLE TIME CHAGO HAS. I ALSO HEARD THAT CHAGO WANTS TO MEET THE BUILDERS OF HIS CAR,SO I GOT TOGETHER WITH EVERYBODY AND WE'RE GOING TO GO VISIT HIM TOMORROW..............PAULY


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2005)

That is really great guys, it really means alot to him. I know he feels that all of you are family. Because you took him into your hearts and souls just like he took all of you in. I know that you have made these last few months the most happiest he has ever had. But he is very strong and I hope when I see him he has the desire to stay alittle longer to see his dream. I know he loves you all very much. Thank you 
Irene-- Nice to hear from you Pauly.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

well as you can see, I cant sleep thinkin about this...all I can say is thanks to everyone who has helped on this project for Chago, You are Blessed,more then you know, I thank you Irene for you askin me to help out ,cause this has changed me deeply,and I have a better focus on life....Thank you,,,and yes i could help you with the car, it would be great to see the car at the las vegas super show in oct,,,im sure it can be done.....to all of you .........GOOD LOOKIN OUT FOR CHAGO.. GOD BLESS


----------



## 64KyBelair (Dec 6, 2004)

come on people lets get this money thang crackin....theres no point in havin a little cash if you cant help those in need
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=174760&hl=
jus do what u can


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 29 2005, 12:06 AM
> *Hello everyone, This is Irene. I would like to thank all of you for caring about the car. Yes, the state can take the car from Chago. Any assests he has they can take. And since the mother's name is also on all the paper work for Medical, and hospital billing they can go after her also. But like she says - she doesn't have anything of value for them to take it doesn't matter. I explained to her the way the State works and I also explained to Chago what the State could do. So I asked Chago to get someone that he could trust to transfer the title to his ride to. And he chose my husband Carmelo and myself. I told him that the ride is his still but it is in our names and the car will be in the State of Nevada. California has nothing to do with Nevada. I promised him that no one will ever take his ride from me and if there are any shows here I will personnally take the ride and show it off in his memory (providing someone shows me how). And also when his brother turns 18 the ride will then be transferred to him. And he will also be showing the ride at shows. But I am sorry to say that Chago was given a few months to live but now the doctors have told him it could be a matter of days. He has gotten worse. He also left strict orders not to be resestitated. He just wants to go peacefully. He is tired of being sick. I just hope that God will lend him to us long enough for him to see what all of you have done for him. You don't know how much happiness all of you have brought him. I will be leaving Vegas Friday nite to SF to see him. I hope he lives long enough to see his car. God Bless all of you!!  --- Irene
> [snapback]3070407[/snapback]​*


your in vegas send me a pm...ill see what i can do from here to help!


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

yes we will going to visit chago today with all the builders of his car...


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

please take pictures... since this may be the last time anyone sees him, take as many pictures as we can, for the website...

also, yeah, the car needs to be transferred out of his family's name(s) as soon as possible, cause like i thought, as soon as they hospital comes looking for money for the bills, they'll seize the car if it's in his immediate family's name.


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

I will send some money through paypal to the address on the website to help build up his dream................... I will send atleast $15........... 


I know how he feels of getting his ride done... Since I was a kid like around 13 I really wanted a nice lowrider but could off never afford one or didn't have a job so all I could do is go to shows and online to look at pics and cars,..... But since then I got a job and started saving money to get a car... When I was older and had about $2500 and thanks to Layitlow I found my dream car..I would never thought i could own a 64 impala... But one day somebody offered me this car all stripped with none of the mods I have been doing ...so We went out and took a trip and , bought the car with no engine , interior, paint and ect because of the lack of money.... Now I'm 17 about to be 18 and this is how far Ive gotten because Ive kept my Job for all this years since was 14.... been working in the same job for over 3 years and most of my money goes to my car.... Sorry for the long post but just saying how it feels............

and my hopes go to Chago....... here is a pic of my car...


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GASHOPJUNKIE_@Apr 29 2005, 03:20 AM
> *your in vegas send me a pm...ill see what i can do from here to help!
> [snapback]3070671[/snapback]​*


hey gashop... maybe we can bring it up at the meeting on Saturday... see what we can do... :biggrin: 

and, if the car is gonna be here after completion, I'll be more than happy to help out and keep it maintained and possibly help getting it ready for shows and stuff like that.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64KyBelair_@Apr 28 2005, 10:56 PM
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=174760&hl=
> [snapback]3070385[/snapback]​*


Heres another one  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=174864


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

PayPal Donations so far:

*USOFAMILY $150.00
impalabuilder.com: $40.00
Y. Flores from CA: $15.00
64kybelair: $30.00
whitetrash: $20.00
Unidos: $15.00
Maverick: $50.00
BIGTONY $50.00
truucha: $100.00
Sik Ryda: $20.00
yellow amigo: $25.00
homeboyz: $100.00
idraga55: $20.00
g-body: $100
ALCOCER247: $50.00
Cali Way: $10.00
juiced $150.00
Jay AKA "Mister Ouija" of Eternal Rollerz C.C.: $50.00
pimpoldscutlass81: $35.00 
layitlow: $100.00
Cruz Campos: $50.00
Raul Garcia: $20.00
RICH: $20.00
Julio Rivera: $10.00
Mr. Pimpdaddy: $15.00*


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=174861


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## STUPA FLECK (Jul 15, 2004)

I got $250 from the Strong Cruise so far, just waitin for one more club to kick down an I'll be sendin it off.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STUPA FLECK_@May 3 2005, 10:01 AM
> *I got $250 from the Strong Cruise so far, just waitin for one more club to kick down an I'll be sendin it off.
> [snapback]3089123[/snapback]​*



:thumbsup: Cool bro, make sure to get at Eddie (MRIMPALA2000510) and let him know. If you need his contact info, pm me.


----------



## heavensdevil (Jun 26, 2004)

who do I send money to donate? I'll send through paypal so I need the address. I am from a little town in canada and have been watching the chago build up and it is great what you guys are doing for this young man. I would like to take part and send a donation too.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by heavensdevil_@May 3 2005, 09:44 PM
> *who do I send money to donate? I'll send through paypal so I need the address. I am from a little town in canada and have been watching the chago build up and it is great what you guys are doing for this young man. I would like to take part and send a donation too.
> [snapback]3092125[/snapback]​*


PM 216RIDER, he is in charge of the paypal account 

Last I know this was the account...

Send all paypal to: 
[email protected]

But PM him just to be sure homie.


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

i donated $50.00 to chago's build last month as well....................peace


> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Apr 29 2005, 03:31 PM
> *PayPal Donations so far:
> 
> USOFAMILY $150.00
> ...


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

dont they look good


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

rimz look good :thumbsup:


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

dayum.. lookin good man...


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Daymn Kieth! Those things look like royalty


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

i just made a paypal donation..hope it helps....


----------



## heavensdevil (Jun 26, 2004)

I just made a paypal donation as well. It's not much but hopefully it helps.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@May 4 2005, 05:57 PM
> *i donated $50.00 to chago's build last month as well....................peace
> [snapback]3095592[/snapback]​*


yours was returned due to it being a credit card payment, dont you check your emails? 

I've posted this at least 3 times so far, but I'll post it again

I cannot accept CC payments on this account. In order to be able to accept CC payments, I would have to upgrade the account, at which point paypal would take 3 percent of every donation that was made. If you could, send the donation instead to my normal account, [email protected]. I will cover the fee from that account to make sure the full donation goes to Chago. Thank you.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@May 5 2005, 06:06 PM
> *i just made a paypal donation..hope it helps....
> [snapback]3100863[/snapback]​*


yours is being denied in a moment, sorry.


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

I'll be picking up the rimms from Keith in LA tomorrow. they will be delivered friday afternoon. The sooner the better.
Donny
Low Creations C.C


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Right on Don. :thumbsup:


----------



## CHAGOSDREAM.COM (May 1, 2005)

there he is donny..meeting him up on friday in hayward with the rims..shipped personaly by donny! right on bro
[attachmentid=164881]


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

thanx Chago for bringing us all together :worship: :worship: :worship: :angel:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

[email protected]

is this still the right account...and if the $$$ is getting deducted from my bank account...it'll go through right???


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

never mind...i went to the web-site and it is still that account...i didn't send much, but i sent what i could...you know!!!! well laters...send chago and his familia my love...peace!!!


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

been over a year! time to think back.........rip lil homie!


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

Up little homie


----------



## dwnlow4lif (Mar 27, 2002)

:angel: r.i.p

still supporting with www.chagosdream.com on the back of my truck window


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dwnlow4lif_@Sep 10 2006, 10:37 AM~6141436
> *:angel: r.i.p
> 
> still supporting with www.chagosdream.com on the back of my truck window
> *


RIP brother


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

Chago finally has his plaque in his ride !!!!


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)




----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Mar 25 2005, 07:18 PM~2906933
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=166740
> 
> Little homie is going through real hard times with cancer, his dream is to have a 79' lac... I got $100 extra bucks, I know its not much, but its a start. Lets do this for him, build him a show quality ride and present it to him and his family to take to the shows. I pray that some of you will be down with this and willing to help out. All the talented peeps out there that could donate alittle bit of there time and skills to help build the ride... We could have this done for him in no time.
> *


brother brett..the one that put the idea in all our heads....


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

R*I*P ttt


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

that plaque sure is shiny!


----------



## Enchanted Grl (Aug 16, 2006)

Chago lives on in all of our hearts. He helped all of us get in touch with Eddies family. He lives on in our memories, and in his car. Chago, you will never be forgotten.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

up


----------



## my66impala (Oct 5, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:wave: HEY CHAGO


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

R.I.P


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

this topic and what came out of it is one of the best things ive ever seen come out of this site


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:angel: R.I.P LIL HOMIE....


----------

